# The Legend of Zelda : Skyward Sword



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Dunno about you but I liked it.

Discuss.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I won't discuss not until I see some pics.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

Shit is automatic cash.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck yes please.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2010)

Me want now.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

Artstyle =


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 15, 2010)

For those who haven't seen it yet.

*== Trailer ==​*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alsWeDp_z0k[/YOUTUBE]

*== The whole presentation ==​*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndC9dIy6sAc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2W2Zu--jp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Also hoping another Toon Link Zelda game comes out in the future for the new Wii or for the 3DS. The Toon Link Zelda games are some of my favorites. Windwaker is my favorite Zelda game of all time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish it was a DS game.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 15, 2010)

I have made already place for this Game in my Room.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

The art style is even better than wind waker's


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 15, 2010)

The scenery is definitely better than the other games.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2010)

The game looks awesome, however the controls need some polishing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

More than likely I'll end up getting this.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

Only complaint? God damn it! They made him right-handed AGAIN!

Fucking Hell...


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2010)

jdbzkh said:


> The game looks awesome, however the controls need some polishing.



There was horrible interferance, even early wii titles responded much better than this did on stage.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> I won't discuss not until I see some pics.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

OH EM GEEEEEEEEEE! Link isn't wearing tights anymore! AND HE HAS BOOTS!


----------



## serger989 (Jun 15, 2010)

Now, the graphics aren't the best (getting that out of the way) HOWEVER, the STYLE that the graphics are presented in, is MASSIVELY appealing. VERY reminiscent of the roots to the art style of zelda. I AM SO STOKED, this game looks incredible! And think of this... The texture quality obviously doesn't look as good as TP (not too sure though with these low res shots), so wouldn't it be safe to assume, the frame rates would be consistently high (for motion plus gaming) and that the game itself would be even larger than TP? If that is indeed the case, I am merely MORE EXCITED!


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

lol the graphics aren't the best? Are you kidding me? This shit is on par with Wii graphics.

That's a whole lot better than the N64-esque shitbrick cubes that the DS has going for it. 

This just blew PSP graphics out the water.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> lol the graphics aren't the best? Are you kidding me? This shit is on par with Wii graphics.
> 
> That's a whole lot better than the N64-esque shitbrick cubes that the DS has going for it.
> 
> This just blew PSP graphics out the water.



That Game is for the Wii.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I guess this game is shit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm VERY excited about the blade beam, bomb options, and the whip.  It should also be a lot of fun to explore details with the beetle.

But... he's still right-handed in this version.  I resent this, being left-handed myself.  Yes, I am taking this personally.  Fuck you people and your catering to right-handed people. 

And Link wears tights.  He's one of the men in tights.  He needs his tights, damn it.

But those are my only complaints so far.  And really, I'm not that picky. 

Graphics seem kind of blocky but I expect they will be smoothed over some more, especially after seeing the graphics for the upcoming DKC.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought the next Link was supposed to be in his mid-twenties and a bit badass?  Game looks crummy and gimmicky.


----------



## Laxus (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder when this game takes place. The hylian shield is there so it might be around OOT.

I loved seeing adult Link in WW-style graphics.

There might be an option to cater to left-handed people in the final game. Miyamoto himself prefers to use his left hand.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2010)

It was a lie!


----------



## Laxus (Jun 15, 2010)

jdbzkh said:


> Oh no I was paying attention but if everything is done by swinging your hand left and right they better work on the controls, cause even with out the interference the director was having difficulties.



Nintendo showed feedback from people who played the game at e3. People were saying the controls were nice and natural, with one guy saying he didn't need any tutorials or anything - the game just felt right.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2010)

Laxus said:


> I wonder when this game takes place. The hylian shield is there so it might be around OOT.
> 
> I loved seeing adult Link in WW-style graphics.
> 
> There might be an option to cater to left-handed people in the final game. Miyamoto himself prefers to use his left hand.


i think is a direct sequel to TP ,the link seem to be the same only different graphics.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i think is a direct sequel to TP ,the link seem to be the same only different graphics.



Better not be if they're going to make that drastic a change to the style.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2010)

OoT Remake for the 3DS


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Nintendo showed feedback from people who played the game at e3. People were saying the controls were nice and natural, with one guy saying he didn't need any tutorials or anything - the game just felt right.



Well that's good to hear my biggest worry was the controls but that could easily be fixed. 

Oh and zelda on 3DS nintendo was holding back.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Probably will be on my future wish list. I wonder what types of weapons besides the ones shown will be in the game...


----------



## serger989 (Jun 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> OoT Remake for the 3DS



holy .. god... i need a 3ds, i need a wii, I NEED SO MANY THINGS NOW DAMN YOU NINTENDO (and i wasn't equally impressed with sony but, I need a move and i need many other things)

or rather...

I just want every single cool thing shown...

I haven't been this excited for games in years it is a good time to be an old school gamer, HELLO NOSTALGIA!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

The year of Nintendo


----------



## Laxus (Jun 15, 2010)

^ It's only the beginning.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Liking the new artstyle 

And rolling bombs


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*Guess I'll buy a Wii now*


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

I really hope they make some of your equipment more useful instead of just lying in your bag never to be used again


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll purchase a Wii when this game comes out. That being said, how many times do you think this game will be delayed?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I really hope they make some of your equipment more useful instead of just lying in your bag never to be used again



The spinner.... Though I loved the Ball and Chain from TP. Oh... so much destruction wrought with that thing.  And the snake whip from ST, range baby. 



Gunners said:


> I'll purchase a Wii when this game comes out. That being said, how many times do you think this game will be delayed?



Hey hey, just like Miyamoto himself said, "A delayed game is eventually good; a bad game is bad forever."


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2010)

Game play showing off the controller actually working, consider me pleased.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

I brought this game like 5x already. What? 

Seeming control issues should be fixed before release.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> I brought this game like 5x already. What?
> 
> Seeming control issues should be fixed before release.



What? You brought this game five times? Like... you've started this topic before five times? Or do you mean to say you've bought the game before?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> What? You brought this game five times? Like... you've started this topic before five times? Or do you mean to say you've bought the game before?



EXACTLY!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the artstyle, could we actually get Zelda again without any stupid gimmicks like the boat sailing and wolf form? :33


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I like the artstyle, could we actually get Zelda again without any stupid gimmicks like the boat sailing and wolf form? :33



Like Zelda games have never been about so called "gimmicks"?

A Link To the Past, the dark world.

Majora's Mask, three day repetition.

Ocarina of Time, Adult and Young Link.

Wind Waker, sailing.

Spirit Tracks, train driving.

Phantom Hourglass, map making.

Twilight Princess, wolf form.

Oracle of Seasons, season changing.

Oracle of Time, time travel.

Minish cap, turning small.

"Gimmicks" are the name of the game my friend, they're what make each Zelda title unique from the others.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't like the way Link looks.  I think it's the baggy clothes.  He looked much better in Twilight Princess.  I'm sure I'll play it and like it, but I am a bit disappointed by what I'm seeing.  I just don't enjoy motion controls, but who knows...maybe it'll surprise me and be great.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 15, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Only complaint? God damn it! They made him right-handed AGAIN!
> 
> Fucking Hell...



Last time wasn't canon, though. This one is.
And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 15, 2010)

Ningen said:


> I don't like the way Link looks.  I think it's the baggy clothes.  He looked much better in Twilight Princess



I feel the same way. His tunic's a little big, and the lower part sort of looks like a skirt. His pants are a bit baggy as you said. This whole new look makes him look like a midget. The master sword when sheathed on his back looks pretty huge. 

The game's still going to be crack though. I can't wait.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> I feel the same way. He looked much better in TP. His tunic's a little big, and the lower part sort of looks like a skirt. His pants are a bit baggy as you said. This whole new look makes him look like a midget. The master sword when sheathed on his back looks pretty huge.
> 
> The game's still going to be crack though. I can't wait.



Every zelda is crack in its own way. Except for Zelda II, that game was shit 

I can't wait. I really want to replay OOT now


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

jdbzkh said:


> Game play showing off the controller actually working, consider me pleased.



Very smooth.



Ningen said:


> I don't like the way Link looks.  I think it's the baggy clothes.  He looked much better in Twilight Princess.  I'm sure I'll play it and like it, but I am a bit disappointed by what I'm seeing.  I just don't enjoy motion controls, but who knows...maybe it'll surprise me and be great.



I agree to an extent.  I like how bright everything is but everything seems a bit blocky and he's still right-handed. God damn it.  Link is supposed to be everyone's favorite left-handed hero in tights... 

For the record, I'm only bitching about that because I can't really think of anything else to bitch about. XD



GangWarlord said:


> Last time wasn't canon, though. This one is.
> And I couldn't be happier.



"Someone asked Miyamoto if Link is right handed in Twilight Princess. "He was originally left handed," explained Miyamoto. "However, there will be more users who swing the controller with their right hand, so we made Link hold the sword in his right hand.""

It's all the fault of you pampered right-handed weaklings.  "Wah, I don't wanna use my left hand." BAAAAAAAAW. I've been using my non-dominant hand since I was born for things I'd rather not because of that attitude of yours, and now you're messing with the very persona of Link?!

























Itachi^ said:


> Every zelda is crack in its own way. Except for Zelda II, that game was shit



I love that game. 
I bet it's just too hard for you.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> OoT Remake for the 3DS



The links are gone. I'm fucking late like always, goddamn job... Did anyone save the pics? Pleeease post it here.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Every zelda is crack in its own way. Except for Zelda II, that game was shit.



Ugh, don't remind me about that game. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> I love that game.
> I bet it's just too hard for you.



Any tips for us gamers that find it too hard?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

I got Twilight Princess for the Gamecube. My Link is still and always has been left-handed.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I love that game.
> I bet it's just too hard for you.



Yes No

I just don't like Mario in my Zelda


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Like Zelda games have never been about so called "gimmicks"?
> 
> A Link To the Past, the dark world.
> 
> ...


I said stupid gimmicks.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I got Twilight Princess for the Gamecube.


Same. I never got it for the Wii and whenever I play it I play the Gamecube verison on my Wii 

Also, game looks awesome


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I said stupid gimmicks.



Ahhhhh, you mean ones that are either time eaters or not that much different from normal Link. I get ya.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> The spinner.... Though I loved the Ball and Chain from TP. Oh... so much destruction wrought with that thing.  And the snake whip from ST, range baby.



I liked the spinner... but I disliked how little it was used... and it would have been cooler if you could have used other items while on it.



Specter Von Baren said:


> Any tips for us gamers that find it too hard?



Practice, map out the dungeons on graph paper unless you want to use an online map.
Also, level up to the max by fighting enemies, then go pick up the palace thingies so that you get an extra life instead of a level up option when you're at the end of the game.  This will save you grinding time in the long term if you die a lot, particularly in the final dungeon, which is huge so you tend to die quite a bit if you aren't sprinting through it in the right direction- and you can end up going the wrong way a lot if you aren't familiar with it.
It's not necessary once you get really good at the game, though.

Edit: Oh, yeah, and the Shield spell is really useful, especially once your magic level is maxed.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I liked the spinner... but I disliked how little it was used... and it would have been cooler if you could have used other items while on it.



Yeah it was pretty cool, if only they had made it so it wasn't so useless without a rail. Imagine using the ball and chain on the spinner, imagine you zipping around while the ball spins around causing mass destruction.  



Gaawa-chan said:


> Practice, map out the dungeons on graph paper unless you want to use an online map.
> Also, level up to the max by fighting enemies, then go pick up the palace thingies so that you get an extra life instead of a level up option when you're at the end of the game.  This will save you grinding time in the long term if you die a lot, particularly in the final dungeon, which is huge so you tend to die quite a bit if you aren't sprinting through it in the right direction- and you can end up going the wrong way a lot if you aren't familiar with it.
> It's not necessary once you get really good at the game, though.
> 
> Edit: Oh, yeah, and the Shield spell is really useful, especially once your magic level is maxed.



I think my main problem though is figuring out where to go. Thanks for the tips, I'll try giving it another shot.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Yeah it was pretty cool, if only they had made it so it wasn't so useless without a rail. Imagine using the ball and chain on the spinner, imagine you zipping around while the ball spins around causing mass destruction.



Yes! Or using the Spinner in conjunction with the Hookshot to reach places or using it to power up the Ball and Chain to smash strong barriers or something like that.
Spinner was a great addition but they just didn't utilize it properly.



Specter Von Baren said:


> I think my main problem though is figuring out where to go. Thanks for the tips, I'll try giving it another shot.



We bought that game in 1991.  I've played it and watched my parents play it since I was three but I only tried to play it seriously within the past seven years or so.

My mom couldn't find the last palace and so we'd never beaten the game- it's invisible.  I found it and was able to beat the game soon afterward.  The final palace was a bitch, though, and I'd highly recommend using a map if you've never been to it before just to save yourself the headache it caused me. XD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm just worried about the controls for the game. Hopefully by the time it releases, Nintendo will be able to work out all the kinks.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yes! Or using the Spinner in conjunction with the Hookshot to reach places or using it to power up the Ball and Chain to smash strong barriers or something like that.
> Spinner was a great addition but they just didn't utilize it properly.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, maps are usually my crutch anyway. Most of the time I'll say, "Give me a map for the game and that's all I want." I just hate the idea of me missing something or running around in circles. And is that Joachim in your sig and avatar?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Yeah, maps are usually my crutch anyway. Most of the time I'll say, "Give me a map for the game and that's all I want." I just hate the idea of me missing something or running around in circles. And is that Joachim in your sig and avatar?



I love maps.  It's kind of in my blood; before the internet was commonly found in a household my father and mother used to map dungeons and worlds out on graph paper.  We still have the folder with all of their handmade maps stashed away somewhere. 

Yep.  I like Joachim a lot; it was great after beating his mode and seeing him laugh like a maniac while lounging on Walter's throne.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 16, 2010)

You know, from the looks of things, I'm now a lot more excited for this game because it looks like the various weapon will be used a lot more often (especially in unison) than previous Zelda titles. TP had some of my fav weapons but there wasn't a lot of situations used that would really allow them. Seeing the beetle, whip and even the rolling bombs, really gets me pumped. And I have to speculate... Can one... Fly in this game? He does live on a sky island afterall, that would be really cool if his "epona" mount was a pegasus ._. !


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Just heard that you can choose for Link to be right or left-handed... can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 16, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I liked the spinner... but I disliked how little it was used... and it would have been cooler if you could have used other items while on it.



I always used to play ridin spinnas or a remix to it while cruisin around on it. Was fun


----------



## Freija (Jun 16, 2010)

After reading the "details" Kotaku wrote about this is my reply.




> Man, so the new maps = Making Zelda simpler, come on. The fun with Zelda was always the annoying parts where you walked around in a temple for an hour trying to figure out what to do, solving the puzzles so to say and now they say that "not getting lost" is a good thing.
> 
> I literally RAN through Twilight Princess my first run, it was that easy to follow. Since Gamecube ended, actually last gen, games have become so simple and it's not that I've gotten that much smarter, it's that they are... simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

You don't have to take advantage of the things like the map. 

But the Zelda games have gotten easier as time has gone by, unfortunately. Imo, the console games stopped being difficult with ALttP.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 16, 2010)

After seeing the trailer, I have to say the game-play, graphics and interface look like something from five years ago or more.

Not appealing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe i should stick with my wind waker o.O


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

jjjdd said:


> Man I liked the gritty theme Twightlight Princess had.



Zelda fanbase is impossible to please, unfortunately.

Half of us want darker, more realistic graphics, half of us want Windwaker graphics.  I think that they're trying to appease both by going half-way like this but it's not going to work because people are fucktards.. 

I loved TP's look, too, for the record.



My main problem with the later Zelda games is how fucking cheesy they've become, and ironically Twilight Princess was probably the worst offender, what with Ilia and Colin.  Comparing that to the very dark mood of Majora's Mask, where you had the moon looming over you with its face twisted in horror, or Ocarina of Time, where goodness knows how many people died and the lively CTM was turned into a nest of zombies, or even A Link to the Past with the king, your uncle, the flute boy, etc...

... Sigh... and the graphics for Twilight Princess would have made for a great dark setting but they ruined it with the cheese.

...

... You'd never guess I'm a girl, would you?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 16, 2010)

Automatic buy.

No bullshit turn into a wolf gimmicks, or any of that weak shit... straight up Zelda.. Shit is gonna be godlike.

I don't give a darn about the graphics, I actually enjoy both, the dark grimey feel, and the happy go lucky Wind Waker style.

I just want straight up Zelda and I am happy. I didn't like Majora's Mask or Twilight Princess much because they weren't straight up Zeldas. I know people want a break from a-typical Zelda plotline sometimes, but, I just don't like the directions they take it when they stray off.

Save the gimmick Zeldas for the handhelds.. gimme my traditional shit on the beefier console.


----------



## Freija (Jun 16, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You don't have to take advantage of the things like the map.
> 
> But the Zelda games have gotten easier as time has gone by, unfortunately. Imo, the console games stopped being difficult with ALttP.



maps = the level itself, or that's how I read it at least.





Gaawa-chan said:


> You don't have to take advantage of the things like the map.
> 
> But the Zelda games have gotten easier as time has gone by, unfortunately. Imo, the console games stopped being difficult with ALttP.



Actually, Majoras Mask was fairly hard, the water temple.

It was the gamecube version that turned it easy.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 16, 2010)

I think allot of people confuse challenge with user friendliness. Most of the time when I play older games that are said to be harder the difficulty is caused less by being actually harder and more being either unfair or lacking, again, user friendliness.

Now I'm not saying that allot of Zelda games haven't actually gotten easier, I'm just saying that we need to understand what parts are from ease and what parts aren't.

Oh, and I think the bosses in ST were a big step up from most of the ones in PH.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 16, 2010)

better quality trailer


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Freija said:


> maps = the level itself, or that's how I read it at least.
> 
> Actually, Majoras Mask was fairly hard, the water temple.
> 
> It was the gamecube version that turned it easy.



I've played both versions and I stand by what I said.

The level of difficulty that exists in OoT onwards is almost non-existent in comparison to LoZ, AoL, and ALttP.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 16, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I've played both versions and I stand by what I said.
> 
> The level of difficulty that exists in OoT onwards is almost non-existent in comparison to LoZ, AoL, and ALttP.



The Oracle series had some pretty hard parts, allot of the puzzles in Ages were downright diabolical.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 16, 2010)

OoT and MM are more difficult than ALttP.  MM greatly so.  Not that any of the three are hard in an absolute sense.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> The Oracle series had some pretty hard parts, allot of the puzzles in Ages were downright diabolical.



I was only talking about the console games; I should have clarified. 



Mashed Potato said:


> OoT and MM are more difficult than ALttP.  MM greatly so.  Not that any of the three are hard in an absolute sense.



I suppose it's a matter of opinion.  I can practically do OoT and MM in my sleep, though.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 16, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I was only talking about the console games; I should have clarified.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's a matter of opinion.  I can practically do OoT and MM in my sleep, though.



Well any of us can do them in our sleep by now. Can anyone remember the first time they played one of the Zelda games? I remember having allot of trouble with MM,  the dungeons in MM are nefariously hard at times especially Great Bay and Stone Tower. Wind Waker wasn't too hard but it wasn't really easy... Twilight Princess had its moments but it didn't have the same grit that MM gave. I don't see how anyone could see Majora's Mask as easy now that I think about it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Well any of us can do them in our sleep by now. Can anyone remember the first time they played one of the Zelda games? I remember having allot of trouble with MM,  the dungeons in MM are nefariously hard at times especially Great Bay and Stone Tower. Wind Waker wasn't too hard but it wasn't really easy... Twilight Princess had its moments but it didn't have the same grit that MM gave. I don't see how anyone could see Majora's Mask as easy now that I think about it.



Aside from the very beginning of the game and the alien side-quest I never had much trouble with MM... oh, except for that Deku Scrub minigame in North Clock Town. 

OoT... that was the first 3d game my family owned and that coupled with my age made it a challenge.  At the time, I remember making my mom do the the well and shadow temple for me because I was scared of the ReDead. 

WW was a joke in terms of difficulty; I usually didn't even have to use a single potion on a whole runthrough.  Same goes for TP.


----------



## Mihael (Jun 16, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Aside from the very beginning of the game and the alien side-quest I never had much trouble with MM... oh, except for that Deku Scrub minigame in North Clock Town.
> 
> OoT... that was the first 3d game my family owned and that coupled with my age made it a challenge.  At the time, I remember making my mom do the the well and shadow temple for me because I was scared of the ReDead.
> 
> WW was a joke in terms of difficulty; I usually didn't even have to use a single potion on a whole runthrough.  Same goes for TP.



I totally agree, in LoZ if you had no potions = dead.

The only thing in MM that troubled me was the great bay temple and it wasn't really that hard.

And in OoT the shadow temple was hard but it was too short.

I actually find the first Zelda the hardest I hated the dungeons especially that last one


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

My impressions posted from the E3 thread.

LoZ: Skyward Sword Impressions

I had a good 30 minutes with the game without waiting in line or being interrupted (thank you Media Room, fuck the show floor), while getting some refreshments from Nintendo staff, so I had a really fun time with this game.

- Sword control is great and makes the battles very dynamic. Simply using different angles to attack intensifies the gameplay so much more and the enemy AI is fun to play against. A damn fly trap was dodging a lot of my thrusts this one time. :lol
- Loved that the sword projectile is back. Let your sword charge up and swing horizontally for a wide sonic boom like projectile or thrust forward for a fast and precise fireball like projectile.
- Using the nunchuck motion as the shield is a little off-putting but I got really used to it after a couple playthroughs.
- The ancillary weapons are very cool. 
- Bomb rolling is awesome. 
- The whip moves in the way you would expect a whip to and is very responsive at how you start up the whip motion. Good for grabbing far off gems/hearts and cutting tons of grass in an instant. =P
- The beetle is neat in the sense you can use it for reconnaissance in an unknown area, grab rupees/hearts in hard to reach areas, or just stunning enemies. Controls like the airplane in Wii Sports Resort.
- Didn't use the bow and arrow much but it controlled like archery in Wii Sports Resort.
- The watercolor artstyle is really awesome. It gives the game a very unique yet beautiful look to it. The watercolor stuff isn't as prevalent when up close, but I do get a little Wind Waker vibe from the graphics.
- The B button ancillary menu thing takes a bit to get used to as well, but it isn't so bad after a little time with it.

September 27th can't come sooner. >__<


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> My impressions posted from the E3 thread.
> 
> LoZ: Skyward Sword Impressions
> 
> ...



Damn you for being able to go to E3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

Take back the September 27th date.  I didn't know they confirmed 2011 at the conference, lol.  Damn Nintendo lacky getting my hopes up, lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 17, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> OoT and MM are more difficult than ALttP.  MM greatly so.  Not that any of the three are hard in an absolute sense.



I see none of the three as being more difficult than the other, honestly. Well, first time around, I was still wandering around Kokiri Village trying to get my mind around how to complete the Inside the Deku Tree dungeon. 

It was even worse trying to get around Majora's Mask for the first time. Till I finally made it to the Woodfall Temple, which made it easy pickings from there, aside from some of the masks being a challenge to get. 

ALTTP, haven't beaten it yet, but getting close. Not much difficulty, aside from the puzzles.

Aside from that, I like the cell shaded graphics, but an older Link from the previous version would have been a bit better along with upping the graphics. Like from Prince of Persia for example.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not keen on playing a zelda with motion controls... i prefer controller.


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

Seems like there's been hints that we maybe able to fly in the game, one of them being at the end of the Skyward Sword trailer and the other obviously being in the title of the game.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I said stupid gimmicks.



I agree with this. Ocarina of time I didn't mind switching between adult and child link, it made things interesting. 

I hated the boat travelling in Windwaker, in honesty it wasn't even the travelling it was gaining the tri force pieces. It made the game feel half baked in the sense that rather than include dungeons, or incorporate the pieces within the games story line, they jammed in the silly little hunt to stretch the game out. 

I hate transforming into a wolf on Twilight princess, it ruins the game for me in the sense that it feels like alternating between two different games it's hard to build momentum.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2010)

Eiji Aonuma said:
			
		

> Yes there is a master timeline but its confidential document! The only people to have access to that document are myself, Mr. Miyamoto and the director of the title. We cant share it with anyone else! I have already talked to Mr. Miyamoto about this so I am comfortable in releasing this information – this title [Skyward Sword] takes place before Ocarina of Time. if I said that a certain title was ‘the first Zelda game’, then that means that we cant ever make a title that takes place before that! So for us to add titles to the series, we have to have a way of putting the titles before or after each other.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2010)

Before Ocarina of Time? My interest levels have risen greatly.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

Now I'm even more interested. Maybe it has to do with the Master Sword's origins.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

At the very least it means a new villain, which makes me excited to see what they come up with


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 7, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> At the very least it means a new villain, which makes me excited to see what they come up with



Nah, I bet we're going to see the true origins of Ganon in this one.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I hate transforming into a wolf on Twilight princess, it ruins the game for me in the sense that it feels like alternating between two different games it's hard to build momentum.



Wolf form would have been much better if they had made some sort of... spell system with Midna or something.


----------



## Gino (Aug 7, 2010)

Whaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!

Instant buy.............


----------



## Mihael (Aug 7, 2010)

Damn before Ocarina 

It's a must get for sure now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 7, 2010)

Wait...why are people orgasming over the fact that it is before OOT

Zelda is so overrated :ho

But I know I will buy it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wait...why are people orgasming over the fact that it is before OOT



... It really depends upon the content.  There are a lot of things people would like to know about what happened before OoT, like... the war that unified Hyrule, or the origins of the Master Sword...

Not to mention that all you have to do is say "OoT" to a Zelda fan and they'll usually go berserk. XD  Just go watch the E3 Zelda trailer reveal and listen to the crowd as they cheer when they see OoT and MM but then die down when WW and TP show up. XD


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2010)

Fun fact: MM was better than OoT.

And I am psyched for Skyward Sword, graphics look good. I like them better than TP's.

Btw,


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

That's not a fact. :33



Gaawa-chan said:


> Wolf form would have been much better if they had made some sort of... spell system with Midna or something.



and better controls, even my little 7 year old sister complained about the controls.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah, I bet we're going to see the true origins of Ganon in this one.



Part of me is wondering if they'll take the time to reconcile the whole Four Swords stuff with the OoT stuff.

Like maybe FSA Ganon is the true evil and Ganondorf was corrupted or something


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2010)

If Twilight Princess was harder it would have been a way better game. That and the puzzles weren't very challenging.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> and better controls, even my little 7 year old sister complained about the controls.



True.



Itachi^ said:


> If Twilight Princess was harder it would have been a way better game. That and the puzzles weren't very challenging.



Same thing goes for WW.  And they really should have toned down the cheesiness.  I don't understand why the series has gotten so damn cheesy.  That crap with Ilia was just...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

Didn't have that problem, I played TP on the GCN :ho


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 7, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Didn't have that problem, I played TP on the GCN :ho



I played both versions but then my nephew smeared Vaseline all over my Wii version...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

the hell did he do that for?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 7, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> the hell did he do that for?



He was only like... two at the time. XD

That was a sad, sad day... I cleaned it off and played the game to see what damage had been done... now I constantly run into invisible walls.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 7, 2010)

That's a shame, the Wii game is considered the better version in most cases.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

NEW FOOTAGE WOOT!  I've got to say that I wasn't that hyped before but... damn... DAMN. 





New meter underneath health. Magic perhaps? Shield icon next to meter. Perhaps blocking meter?
Pause at 0:29. New item set to Up? Looks like a harp.
Look at the item set to Down. It appears we can directly contact the sword girl.
Magnet Gloves confirmed: 

There's also a new character. 
Someone's speculation on the character:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 2, 2011)

I know I'm most likely going to enjoy the fuck out of this game when it comes out, but for some reason, the cell shaded graphics don't seem to mingle with this game. Now Twilight Princess' look worked noicely.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a huge Zelda fan, but honestly this game still looks "meh" to me. I don't mind the graphics, but the it's something about how the gameplay looks I guess.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 2, 2011)

To be honest I didn't find the video that exciting.

But the pictures of the OOT remake looked nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 2, 2011)

Now if any part of the game looked like , I'd buy it in a fucking heartbeat.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 2, 2011)

The game looks interesting but I hate the graphics. The realism of TP was the best followed by the heavy "anime-style" cel shadiness of WW. You'd think that mixing the 2 would work but....no, everything looks so low quality. I hate it.

Game still looks interesting, I like that exploration is becoming even bigger.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the graphics look a lot like an upgraded version of the N64 look. Don't get what's so bad about that, but haters gonna hate.  Graphics come secondary to everything else.


----------



## Mihael (Mar 2, 2011)

I actually really liked the vid. That new villain looks interesting and it would be cool to have a different one besides Ganondorf. But It could be just wishfull thinking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great imo. They already did super realistic with TP, so a more light-hearted cartoonish zelda is fine for this one, even welcome, imo.

First day buy.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2011)

Because no one should ever have to click on links to youtube anymore...


----------



## Mihael (Mar 2, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Meh, I'm pretty sure that guy is just a side-villain if anything.
> 
> And wishful thinking? Why would you ever wish something as awful as a Zelda game without Ganondorf? We don't tamper with the pillars here.



I know, I know  I guess he will just turn out to be like Zant. I love Ganondorf don't get me wrong but it would be cool to have someone else.

Interesting enough some people say he looks like Vaati, could be can't really say well have to wait and see.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 2, 2011)

I REALLY like the art style for this game, it seems to be a perfect mix of WW and TP for me. I really don't see why people don't like the graphics, they look great to me. I can't wait for this game as well, first Wii game I've actually wanted since Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Shame on you for not wanting Donkey Kong Country Returns. Game is awesome platforming goodness.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Mar 4, 2011)

Cannot wait~


----------



## Majinvergil (Mar 5, 2011)

Same here.I cannot wait


----------



## Laxus (Mar 5, 2011)

Ganondorf is my favorite Zelda character but I think it's time they give him a rest for a while.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2011)

^ That will never happen.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 5, 2011)

It happened in Majora's Mask. Should of happened in TP.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2011)

Figures, the only Zelda I haven't played is Majora's Mask.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

The new trailer was quite awesome indeed


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 5, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Figures, the only Zelda I haven't played is Majora's Mask.



...

...

...



....

......

..........

..............

.....................



............................

......................................

................................................


:amazed







What is wrong with you?!?!


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 6, 2011)

Majora's Mask is the best Zelda.
Shame on you.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm still irritated by Link's baggy pants.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Gomu Ningen said:


> I'm still irritated by Link's baggy pants.



What's wrong with them? and What do you mean baggy. They're regular pants, just not tights like they used to.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> What's wrong with them? and What do you mean baggy. They're regular pants, just not tights like they used to.



I can't speak for anyone else but I'm upset because I won't be able to sing this while playing the next Zelda game:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc1am3KyYgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

I know what you mean man


----------



## podsandgods (Mar 6, 2011)

I am cautiously optimistic about this game. Remember those awesome art samples shown a year or so before the first trailer? that was really what I was expecting the game to look like. Its a shame because I think that it would have been a really pretty game if they stuck with that. As for the current art style they chose, I like it but it just wasn't what I expected to see. Regardless, the gameplay will be solid, when is it not in a zelda game? Though I don't expect it to be revolutionary which Nintendo first led us to believe about this game. I read in an interview that the team behind this game was pretty much pressured into using wii motion plus because they didn't think it was making the game better but worse, and that wii sports resorts sword fighting mechanics is really what convinced them to go for the 1 to 1 swordplay.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> What's wrong with them? and What do you mean baggy. They're regular pants, just not tights like they used to.



They weren't tights in Twilight Princess. 

And they are baggy in this one, and balloon out from his boots, messing up his overall shape.


----------



## Nois (Mar 6, 2011)

Gomu Ningen said:


> They weren't tights in Twilight Princess.
> 
> And they are baggy in this one, and balloon out from his boots, messing up his overall shape.



Ok I get it. Well maybe they'll change it later?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> Majora's Mask is the best Zelda.
> Shame on you.



Its not like the game is easy to get if you don't own a N64.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the Zelda collection on the Gamecube, it has Majora's Mask, but I never bothered to play it.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok I get it. Well maybe they'll change it later?



It's not like it's game-breaking or anything.  It's just something that annoys me because I loved Twilight Princess Link's design so much.  But I thoroughly enjoyed Wind Waker, and Link was far from awesome looking it that.  So I'm sure I'll get over it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 6, 2011)

For the record, I JUST replayed MM.  I forget sometimes how good it is. :33

Now I'm playing FFIV again... pek




S.A.F said:


> Its not like the game is easy to get if you don't own a N64.



It's also on the GC and the Wii.




Gnome on Fire said:


> I have the Zelda collection on the Gamecube, it has Majora's Mask, but I never bothered to play it.








Gomu Ningen said:


> It's not like it's game-breaking or anything.  It's just something that annoys me because I loved Twilight Princess Link's design so much.  But I thoroughly enjoyed Wind Waker, and Link was far from awesome looking it that.  So I'm sure I'll get over it.



TP Link had a great design, and I really liked all three of his tunics (I just wish the magic armor was something you could run around in without it draining rupees; it's not like that game has anything difficult enough to require its effect of invincibility).


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2011)

Twilight Princess was boring, it took me 5 years before I decided to beat it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Twilight Princess was boring, it took me 5 years before I decided to beat it.



Whaaaa?
To each his own. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> I have the Zelda collection on the Gamecube, it has Majora's Mask, but I never bothered to play it.


 :amazed 

/butseriously I have that too, and it's awesome. It has like three full games on it.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Twilight Princess was boring, it took me 5 years before I decided to beat it.



Wellll, I wouldn't say it was boring as much as it was redundant and disappointing. 

I mean I liked it... one of the best games of 2007 easily. But, let's face it, it was OoT with a touch of Fido. Really disappointing when you consider how fresh and innovative Wind Waker was. TP was almost like a step back. 

Oh and I never played Majora's Mask either, sad to say.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Zelda: Skyward Sword... I still haven't pre-ordered it yet, I'm slippin' ya'll, I'm slippin'.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Wellll, I wouldn't say it was boring as much as it was redundant and disappointing.
> 
> I mean I liked it... one of the best games of 2007 easily. But, let's face it, it was OoT with a touch of Fido. Really disappointing when you consider how fresh and innovative Wind Waker was. TP was almost like a step back.
> 
> Oh and I never played Majora's Mask either, sad to say.



Hmm, I'm inclined to agree with you more than myself.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sad for all those that haven't played Majora's Mask.  For me it's a toss up between that and OoT as the best one.  Although, in the end, I'm sure I'd choose OoT.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2011)

Darksiders is my favorite Zelda game


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Gomu Ningen said:


> I'm sad for all those that haven't played Majora's Mask.  For me it's a toss up between that and OoT as the best one.  Although, in the end, I'm sure I'd choose OoT.




You mustn't be afraid of choosing MM over OoT, especially since MM had such a wonderfully unique story, much better then OoT in my humble opinion.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Darksiders is my favorite Zelda game



Haha, I see what you did there. 



Gomu Ningen said:


> I'm sad for all those that haven't played Majora's Mask.  For me it's a toss up between that and OoT as the best one.  Although, in the end, I'm sure I'd choose OoT.





Sotei said:


> You mustn't be afraid of choosing MM over OoT, especially since MM had such a wonderfully unique story, much better then OoT in my humble opinion.



All these glowing and IMO outrageous claims about MM... I have to find a way to play it soon. 

At the moment I still think that nothing can ever really be better then OoT... and lets be clear, I'm not only talking about video games. Sex is barely on the same level as it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> At the moment I still think that nothing can ever really be better then OoT... and lets be clear, I'm not only talking about video games. Sex is barely on the same level as it.



At least you know Link will never talk back


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Haha, I see what you did there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't get me wrong now, when I said "much better then OoT in my humble opinion" I meant much better story for it's uniqueness. I won't spoil anything for you but some people didn't like MM cause of one little mechanic that had to do with the story. You must play it though, it is a great game. Great game. pek


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> You must play it though, it is a great game. Great game. pek



Some day I will. 

Although I am afraid that I've been overhyped about the game at this point.  I have to really fight to be as objective about it as possible.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2011)

So no release date then, eh?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 7, 2011)

All this talk about MM is making me want to play it again.


I think I will


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

Same. Think I may play a bit of old Zelda.


----------



## Nois (Mar 11, 2011)

For all the Zelda fans


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2011)

HaHa She Wins!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

*Mind blown: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GDC 2011 trailer music played backwards is very familiar*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Mind blown: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GDC 2011 trailer music played backwards is very familiar*



Holy shit!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Holy shit!


Interesting right? Shocked me at first also. O_o


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2011)

WTF that is awesome. Lazy, but awesome lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Do you guys think there is a meaning behind it?


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Mind blown: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GDC 2011 trailer music played backwards is very familiar*


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

So is this game definetly coming out this year? It's the only reason I still have my fucking Wii.


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do you guys think there is a meaning behind it?



Nope, it's not the first time Nintendo has done things like this, like the gamecube opening tune.
Gamecube:










Famicom:


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nope, it's not the first time Nintendo has done things like this, like the gamecube opening tune.
> Gamecube:
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2011)

SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Jizz, Jizz everywhere


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Mind blown: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GDC 2011 trailer music played backwards is very familiar*



That is...wow. Now I really feel like going back and playing a Zelda game.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Mind blown: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GDC 2011 trailer music played backwards is very familiar*


Makes sense, what with the tune being kind of shit and aimless when played normally.

So, anyone else with GC copy of Twilight Princess thinking about picking the Wii version up when it drops to twenty? It'd be nice not having to search for a GC memory card.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

Youtube version for the lazy one

BACKWARDS The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword GDC Trailer SECRET THEME


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

At first I thought this looked cool. Then it started doing all the motion control stuff.


----------



## Godku (May 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At first I thought this looked cool. *Then it started doing all the motion control stuff.*



What the heck? The fact that it's Zelda WITH motion controls is what makes it a must have for me. Motion controls + Zelda = awesome. Motion controls + other games usually = crap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I hate motion controls.

End of story.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 4, 2011)

Godku said:


> What the heck? The fact that it's Zelda WITH motion controls is what makes it a must have for me. Motion controls + Zelda = awesome. Motion controls + other games usually = crap.



Not everyone like to swing their arms just to slash which is why i bought the gamecube version of Twilight princess. I don't know about you but after coming home from 12hours of works the last thing you want to do is fucking swing your arms or just move it.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)

Motion controls in Twilight Princess were just an annoying hassle.


----------



## G (May 4, 2011)

Seems really interesting; too bad i dont have a wii anymore..


----------



## Godku (May 4, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Not everyone like to swing their arms just to slash which is why i bought the gamecube version of Twilight princess. I don't know about you but after coming home from 12hours of works the last thing you want to do is fucking swing your arms or just move it.



Each to their own. This game will have better motions than TP btw, it will use Motion+.


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

I didn't think the motion controls were really that bad on Zelda.

It's not like you're actually standing up and flailing like they do in the commercials. You sit on your couch and lightly shake the wiimote occasionally. 

With a game like Zelda where there aren't that many controls (in terms of how many buttons you actually use), I kind of liked it. I don't really like many of the other games for the Wii but I thought that TP handled the new controls very well. I'm looking forward to another Zelda game for the Wii.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Not everyone like to swing their arms just to slash which is why i bought the gamecube version of Twilight princess. I don't know about you but after coming home from 12hours of works the last thing you want to do is fucking swing your arms or just move it.



Man up fool


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Conspiracy Theories*

*What We Think We Know*

At one point during the GDC trailer, a harp icon appears on the game's HUD. While we're not certain exactly what this means yet, it's a pretty good indication that Skyward Sword will follow in the footsteps of several Zelda games before it (most notable Ocarina of Time) by including a playable instrument. What effect this will have on gameplay has yet to be determined. 

We've also seen a few big baddies that seem to clearly be either bosses or mini-bosses, such as a giant scorpion and a large, enchanted golden statue. Additionally, the GDC trailer revealed a new character who seems like he will play an important role in the narrative, perhaps acting as one of the main villains. It's probably also safe to assume that Ganon will be the last boss fight (as no console Zelda game to date, outside of Majora's Mask, has featured a different final boss). 


As people have been buzzing about since the first piece of concept art for Skyward Sword was revealed at a 2009 developer roundtable, Skyward Sword features a new, mysterious character. This mystical girl bears a striking resemblance to both the Master Sword and to the Fairy Queen from Wind Waker. It's most likely safe to assume that this character will actually transform into the Skyward Sword, and her presence on the HUD also seems to suggest that she will act as something of a guide for Link (like Navi from Ocarina or Midna from Twilight Princess). 



*Our Crazy Conspiracies*

Now it's time to let our imaginations run wild and explore a couple of possibilities that we have little to no evidence to back up. The first of our conspiracy theories involves the new villain character that was introduced in the GDC trailer, who we immediately noticed bears a striking resemblance to Vaati, the main bad guy from Minish Cap. 


Originally a Minish himself, Vaati used the all-powerful Minish Cap to gain vast powers and force his way into the human world. As this game takes place early on in the Zelda timeline (perhaps earlier than any Zelda game to date -- another theory of ours we've yet to confirm), it's not out of the question that this mysterious sorcerer is, in fact, either Vaati or some incarnation of Vaati. They not only share a similar look, but also a clear affinity for the color purple. 

Another crazy theory of ours involves the harp we mentioned earlier. This harp bears a striking resemblance to Sheik's harp from Ocarina of Time. This might just be a coincidence, as a few Zelda games have included non-Shiek related harps (such as Medli's harp in Wind Waker). But considering how very similar this particular harp looks to Sheik's, it's got our imaginations running wild. 



We're hoping it means that Sheik, or at least the Sheikah tribe, play some part in this new adventure, perhaps acting as guides for Link (as they have long served the royal family, it would not be unheard of for them to help out someone who's on a royal mission to save Hyrule).


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2011)

*UK retailer thinks Nintendo will pull an Apple, release The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword the month after E3*


This listing comes from UK retailer Zavvi...


----------



## Corruption (May 13, 2011)

This would be awesome if it was true, but I don't see them not releasing it during the holiday season.


----------



## ichigeau (May 13, 2011)

man im a huge zelda fan, i grew up playing a link to the past and ott/mm.
then i didin't had a gamecube, i wanted to play twiligh princess so bad that i buyed a used gamecube for 60 $ only to play it.


but i dont like the wii..... i dont want to pay 200 $ only to play a game....
f***** 

i mean i tryed the wii and i played metroid, i was surprised i actually liked it alot... but still not enough to buy one....


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Man up fool



Move out your momma's basement and get a job.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2011)

*Nintendo reconfirms The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword for 2011, says 'plenty more surprises' for Wii*

"There are great new pieces of software launching this year such as Wii Play: Motion in June and Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword later on in 2011. Plus, there are plenty more surprises in store for 2012 from us – Wii has got a great future ahead of it. We just wanted to make sure that the appeal of Wii is as broad as possible, and the new Mario Kart bundle is designed to be a great value proposition to anyone who is interested in getting a Wii. With this specific campaign, we are targeting families with young kids looking to buy their first games console. This is a very large potential audience, and the new Mario Kart bundle will be the perfect proposition for them." - Nintendo UK marketing manager Rob Lowe


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 26, 2011)

*Mahito Yokota handling The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D/Skyward Sword soundtracks*


While he's not the only composer on the project, you might be happy to know that composer Mahito Yokota is working on both The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D/Skyward Sword. It sounds like his work on OoT 3D was mostly related to adapting the original scores to the 3DS' sound capabilities. As for Skyward Sword, we have no idea how deeply involved he is on the project! Hopefully we'll get to hear some of his fantastic work come E3 time, but for now we'll just have to let his pedigree of Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Galaxy 2 work speak for his skill.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2011)

How can you NOT like the art style??? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erK4rFE2xSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Because a lot of people would have preferred a game that looks like the tech demo for the Wii U.



Reposting from the Zelda FC... All the E3 Zelda stuff I could find *Spoilers*:

25th Anniversary:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EpcGAgXagY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1uOGovcvcY[/YOUTUBE]




Skyward Sword art:


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



The Demon Lord Ghirahim:




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Zelda:




Skyward Sword Trailer, Story Info, Demo, Boss Fight, Bow/Balance Gameplay:

*Spoiler*: _Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6926qqADl8[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Story_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boYi39FXOQY[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Demo_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw6yDFoa4g0[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Boss_ 



The Demon Lord Ghirahim:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIBZ9ogAKDM[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Bow/Balance_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lw5WKLZ0as[/YOUTUBE]




OoT 3DS Trailer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JgjBFu7W1s[/YOUTUBE]




HD Zelda Wii U tech demo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE63nGvokMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, thought the mounts looked familiar: Shoebills.


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

So Link will have to save his woman yet again


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah, the name of that guy has been released.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Demon Lord Ghirahim


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

Source of this info?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Source of this info?



It's from the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



boss vid I posted.  And goddamn he's slick.  He catches your sword with his bare hand.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

More Zelda HD Demo:


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> More Zelda HD Demo:



Hopefully a clip will eventually appear without anything in the way.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

This game looks beautiful


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

looks like link will be on a quest to forge the master sword in this one... so says kotaku from the developer press conference


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Hence the item upgrade system in the game, keeping in line with the theme of creation.


Edit: The sword girl has been named but I don't know how to spell it...


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2011)

seems pretty interesting from what they covered. apparently there's going to be an alternate world like A Link To The Past where link will be unarmed in this world and have to scavenge for items to return to the real world, looks like dungeons will have replay value and you'll be backtracking to them after you've beaten them.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FKCSxhee3E[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FKCSxhee3E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Enjoy.



Reminds me of the gamecube Zelda tech demo. Meaning I doubt we will ever see it again


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

This game is a must to me.... >.<


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

What's the latest news on Skyward sword?

I got sick a few hours after the conference, so I'm not sure I got all the info on this one.

I guess my body wasnt ready after all


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2011)

This game is just not doing it for me. If it was on the Wii-U, then maybe. I just really am not up for a game with mandatory motion controls, can't stand it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword Demo E3 2011*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword Demo E3 2011*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

Boss fight with cut-scenes before and after.  Spoilers:


----------



## Masurao (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully this Lord Ghirahim guy is the villan throughout the entire game, and is interesting throughout. I don't want Ganondorf just thrown in there at the end for the hell of it like in TP.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Boss fight with cut-scenes before and after.  Spoilers:



Thanks for sharing.

I'm hyped for this game again


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Hopefully this Lord Ghirahim guy is the villan throughout the entire game, and is interesting throughout. I don't want Ganondorf just thrown in there at the end for the hell of it like in TP.



Could Ganondorf be in it considering how early this is in the timeline?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm still not sure about this game. TP looked way more appealing to me when it was coming out.

EDIT: Okay, after looking through this thread, I'm a bit more excited now. 



Masurao said:


> Hopefully this Lord Ghirahim guy is the villan throughout the entire game, and is interesting throughout. I don't want Ganondorf just thrown in there at the end for the hell of it like in TP.



I actually didn't mind Ganondorf's role in TP. I felt they put enough foreshadowing in the game so his appearance didn't feel random at the end.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I actually didn't mind Ganondorf's role in TP. I felt they put enough foreshadowing in the game so his appearance didn't feel random at the end.



Anyone who couldn't figure out that Ganondorf was behind everything by the time Zant mentioned his 'god' needs to go back to elementary school and take some more literature classes.  From the very beginning there were signs. 


Anyway, Ghirahim looks awesome.  So long as he isn't horribly trolled later on in the game he could easily become my favorite Zelda villain.

Edit:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4FWqG7AUntM[/YOUTUBE]

I love how this video never gets old.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this video...but no Majora's Mask pissed me off


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2011)

The fans recognize the greatness, why won't you Nintendo?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2011)

Mein Square agrees. I didn't notice it yesterday because I was too busy going insane watching the Symphony and Nintendo shit all over the other big companies. Not to mention I was high as fuck yesterday which went well into it. 

ohmeinsquare.jpg


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are two vids where you can hear the music nicely:
Boss vid: 
Temple vid: 

Edit: I've just got to add... holy crap, she is terrible. She makes me ashamed to be female. XD


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't wait for the game. Its one of the reasons why I'm so happy I have a Wii even though a new system is coming out.

Twilight Princess was absolutely fun to me, and I could play as Link and a wolf, which I love. The horsebattles were fun too and the bosses and temples. Gah! Kinda hard, but that was my first play through.

I hope we still get Epona in the game, and a fairy. I wanted a fairy since perfect OoT and the great Majora's Mask.  And the Ocarina. I want that too! :33


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Here are two vids where you can hear the music nicely:
> Boss vid:
> Temple vid:
> 
> Edit: I've just got to add... holy crap, she is terrible. She makes me ashamed to be female. XD



Damn you beat me with that edit 
But yeah, so horrible. WAGGLE TO WIN


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks like all you have to do is move your hand around...I don't mind either way, but it would have been awesome if the game required you to actually swing it around like it was a sword.

I guess I still have to wait for more information about that part.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 8, 2011)

i was afraid about the more cartoony graphics, like a mix between TP and WW

but eh, i remember when twiligh princess came out i saw the review on tv, i was like *eh link is a wolf ? what is this crap ?* i tough they ruined my childhood, but then i buyed a used gamecube for 60 $ and played it....

i tough they ruined zelda with the wolf stuff... but then.... 
it was wonderfull  i took me about 52 hour of gameplay to finish the game and i didin't even explored or went fishing, i was sad when i was about to finish the game.... i didin't want it to end... i never felt that in a videogame before (maybe because i didin't care/didin't realise when i was a kid playing snes and n64...)

and its really quality gameplay, the entire story, not fillers, (they said its about 50 to 60 hours depending on how much you explore and do others stuff) thing that is rare today.... but then, i dont have a wii, and i dont plan to buy one.....


but i even if its too soon... the wii u may interess me.... and its compatible with wii games.... so *if* i have a wii u, i could play skyward sword on it ? i would have to buy wii controllers or i could play with the buttons ?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> *if* i have a wii u, i could play skyward sword on it ? i would have to buy wii controllers or i could play with the buttons ?



You'd need a Wii controller with motion+, but yes, you could play Skyward Sword on the Wii U.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You'd need a Wii controller with motion+, but yes, you could play Skyward Sword on the Wii U.



ah ok thanks, that's not much of a big deal (exept with the price of the console ) its too expensive for now.....

i'll wait and see :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2011)

The Wii U will be completely backwards too, Ichigeau.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> The Wii U will be completely backwards too, Ichigeau.



YES !!!! my left-sided hyrule  i checked TP videos on wii and it looked so akward in backward  well since i only played it on gamecube.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2011)

All this talk makes me want to play Twilight Princess again in hopes of it magically turning into Skyward Sword overnight.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> All this talk makes me want to play Twilight Princess again in hopes of it magically turning into Skyward Sword overnight.



Just play TWW and TP at the same time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

Do I see homoeroticness in my Zelda?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Do I see homoeroticness in my Zelda?



Zelda has been homoerotic from day 1:



And day 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Edit: Don't even get me started on day 3:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link, I'm going out for a
bit, but there's no need for
you to worry.
I'll be back by morning, but
I don't want you leaving the
house until then...
Go back to bed...
and wait for me to return.

I shall teach you one of the
secret sword techniques used
by the Knights of Hyrule...

Hey! What are you doing out on
a stormy night like this?
A kid like you should be
heading home and going to bed!
But if you plan on staying out,
then keep talking to us
soldiers.
We'll teach you a thing or two!

Link, you are wonderful!
As I thought, you have the
power of the Hero inside you!

The Master Sword, a mighty
blade forged to thwart those
with evil hearts, is one...


I am but an old man.
I can't even grip the hilt
of my sword...
You are all I have to rely on.

You got the Magic Hammer!
You can use it to pound on
things!

You got the Cane of Somaria!
If you use it strategically,
this mysterious cane will
be of tremendous help!

BOING! It's the Hookshot!
It extends! And contracts!

This is a Magic Bottle!
You can store an item
inside and then use it later!

You got the Big Key!
This is the master key of the
dungeon. It can open many
locks that small keys cannot.

You got the Titan's Mitt!
Now you can lift the heaviest
stones that were once
impossible to budge.

You borrowed the Bug-Catching
Net! There may be some other
things you can catch with it,
too.

You found the Red Mail!
This provides even better
protection than the Blue Mail!

Great! Your sword is stronger!
You can feel the sheer power
flowing through your body!

Your sword is stronger!
You can feel its power
throbbing in your hand!

All I can do for you now is
comfort your weariness...
Come back here any time.

If my lost partner returns
we can temper your sword,
but right now I can't do
anything for you.

Oh! What is this?!?
You found my partner!
...Happy days are here again!
Drop by here again sometime!
Then we will temper your
sword perfectly!

Ribbit! I have a request of
you. I beg you...
Please take me to my partner!

Back in my world, I played my
beloved flute day and night...

All right, bring that chest over
here... Seriously, keep this a
secret from everyone.

Ki ki ki! If you give me 100
Rupees, I will open the
entrance for you.






More seriously, this is perhaps the most informative demo video:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate to double-post, but take a look at around 3:20 of this vid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89kq-R_GF1Y[/YOUTUBE]

Yesh!


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2011)

So, a-harp playing we shall do?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2011)

*E3 2011: The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Not Coming to Wii U*

Eiji Aonuma confirms the next console Zelda will not be jumping platforms. But why?

ever since we first heard rumors of a new Nintendo console in the works, fans of the franchise have been speculating about whether or not The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, which is being developed for the Wii, would be moving over to this new platform. This is what happened to the last console Zelda title, Twilight Princess, which was initially developed for the GameCube but at the last minute had motion controls added and was also released as a Wii launch title. 

I recently had the opportunity to speak with Eiji Aonuma, who has been overseeing the Legend of Zelda since Ocarina of Time, and I asked him about the possibility of Skyward Sword making the leap to Wii U. In no uncertain terms, he assured me that this would not be happening. 

His reasoning is that "this game is really designed around the motion plus as an experience." In other words, the Wii's motion plus technology is so integral to the design of Skyward Sword that to jump systems would be implausible. So while we now know for certain that Skyward Sword will not be making an appearance on the Wii U's launch lineup, it should act as a great swan song for the system's predecessor. 

I also asked Aonuma-san about the role that the Master Sword's origin plays in the game. Referring back to the motion plus technology's integral part in the experience, he said that the focus on one-to-one swordplay made expanding on the Master Sword's background seem like a natural fit for Skyward Sword. "If you're going to have a Zelda game that's really focused on the sword, you've got to have the Master Sword in there and it really should be central to what's going on," Aonuma-san said. 

To see the Zelda master's full responses to these questions, check out our the video below.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

The_ fabulous _*Ghirahim:*


This game has potential


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The_ fabulous _*Ghirahim:*
> 
> 
> This game has potential



It's like a taller and more badass Vaati.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It's like a taller and more badass Vaati.



Well, Vaati wasnt _fabulous_


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well, Vaati wasnt _fabulous_




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's so.. scary movie-ish


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

wait..... so the girl in the video is zelda ?  its like in minish cap
and what happened to epona


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> wait..... so the girl in the video is zelda ?  its like in minish cap
> and what happened to epona



Epona reincarnated as a giant bird thing


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Hype with the force of a thousand fanboys.

Without the retardedness of the fanbase, that is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2011)

Epona could still be in it, down on the ground


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Pegasus Epona.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

this flying city remind me some bad memories.....

i can remember... its still in my head.... i heard...
*dududo dodududuu DUDUDuUUUU dudududuuuuu*



...:sanji


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> this flying city remind me some bad memories.....
> 
> i can remember... its still in my head.... i heard...
> *dududo dodududuu DUDUDuUUUU dudududuuuuu*
> ...



I had just forgotten


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> this flying city remind me some bad memories.....
> 
> i can remember... its still in my head.... i heard...
> *dududo dodududuu DUDUDuUUUU dudududuuuuu*
> ...



Those things were friggin' frightening.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Those things were friggin' frightening.



You forget all of the hidden messages Nintendo put in TP 

such as this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]f6CEA4_U5a4[/YOUTUBE]




or this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]vfoBWjUNYQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2011)

"This is not fried chicken"


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

talking of midna, do skyward sword will have a... how to call this.....
well same thing as navi and the talking hat and midna ?

lol talking of midna, do people remember the midna fan forum website with the *we love midna* ? there was some weird stuff... fanfics and even creepier :sanji
i dont know if it still exist 

i just checked, it still exist


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe.

I hope its a fairy, its been such a long time


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I hope its a fairy, its been such a long time



ye, as far as i love midna, she lack the magic touch of the fairies 
but omg she his talking, maybe she his talking in hylian ?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 9, 2011)

One thing that keeps bugging me about all the videos is how stupid Link looks holding his sword.  I'm hoping it's just how the people playing it are holding their wiimotes in front of them, and that I'll be able to hold it at a less awkward angle that will reflect in the game.

His pants still bug me too.  But other than that this game is looking like it's going to be another great entry.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 10, 2011)

He did that sometimes in Twilight Princess too. Its how he's holding the controller or how he held it. 

Happened a lot to me if I tried to jab something and forgot to put the sword away.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

Gomu Ningen said:


> One thing that keeps bugging me about all the videos is how stupid Link looks holding his sword.  I'm hoping it's just how the people playing it are holding their wiimotes in front of them, and that I'll be able to hold it at a less awkward angle that will reflect in the game.
> 
> His pants still bug me too.  But other than that this game is looking like it's going to be another great entry.



I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone holding it diagonally across Link's chest.  That would be more tactical, I'd think...

I can't say I'm fond of the way Link looks in this game.  His face and his pants, urgh... I HOPE that they will grow on me but...


Story spoilers:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckVwh80O2BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, I'm even more intrigued by the game now. I can't wait.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 10, 2011)

After last years E3 i couldn't give a shit less about Skyward Sword tbh, it looked boring and just overall meh.
After this years E3 on the other hand im fuckin hyped, the game looks amazing, and i really get a Wind Waker feeling from it, which is a good thing since WW is one of my favourites in the series.
All they need to do is recreate that feeling one got the first time Link sailed across the sea accompanied by the epic theme and im sold.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> After last years E3 i couldn't give a shit less about Skyward Sword tbh, it looked boring and just overall meh.
> After this years E3 on the other hand im fuckin hyped, the game looks amazing, and i really get a Wind Waker feeling from it, which is a good thing since WW is one of my favourites in the series.
> All they need to do is recreate that feeling one got the first time Link sailed across the sea accompanied by the epic theme and im sold.



I think I was the same way. It's probably due to the fact that all we got was a trailer and an on-stage demo and pretty much nothing else. Now we're finally getting to see what the finalized product will look like as well as story details.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Story spoilers:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckVwh80O2BM[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _..._ 




Romance!? Do not want 

..

Or do I.. :ho


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am not happy about that.  I am REALLY not fond of Link pairings and I am ESPECIALLY not fond of LinkxZelda. 

Eh, what can you do?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




yeah, same here..

But I guess *a little*, healthy, romance wouldnt hurt anyone..

But yeah, like you said; we cant change it, anyway


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering all the other games out there getting romance of some sort I'm not all too surprised it was added in this game. It doesn't bother me much. I actually somewhat like it, since Link always gets shafted when it comes to getting the girl. More than this one time though and I'll be on the same boat as you two.

Next up, Mario.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

More flying gameplay with cut-scenes:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzatNtinHsE[/YOUTUBE]

Nothing new, but whatever.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I somewhat agree; it could actually add to the game in a positive way. I guess I shouldn't 'knock it before I've tried it'.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 10, 2011)

when this game comes out?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2011)

I have to say I love this game's cleaner, more wholesome look. Its refreshing after the random dark tone of TP. It wasn't a bad thing but....


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> when this game comes out?



September, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got like 6 bitches after him in Ocarina of Time, plus a few in Majora's Mask, Minish Cap, and Wind Waker.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Stroev said:


> He got like 6 bitches after him in Ocarina of Time, plus a few in Majora's Mask, Minish Cap, and Wind Waker.



what about midna ?
you know its true


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2011)

Stroev said:


> He got like 6 bitches after him in Ocarina of Time, plus a few in Majora's Mask, Minish Cap, and Wind Waker.


Yet he never gets into a relationship with any of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

We all know Link remains gay for Tingle.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> We all know Link remains gay for Tingle.



oh god tingle, he even have his own game WTF ? :sanji
but he was pretty usefull for buying map in MM


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh god tingle, he even have his own game WTF ? :sanji
> but he was pretty usefull for buying map in MM


I liked that in WW you could hook up a GBA to the GC and have a friend play as Tingle, dropping bombs on people and fetching special trophies. Though my friend dropped the bombs on me...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh god tingle, he even have his own game WTF ? :sanji
> but he was pretty usefull for buying map in MM



And you basically needed his services in WW


----------



## valerian (Jun 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yf462xSbjl8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jzatNtinHsE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0FfSuEfpGDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 12, 2011)

did i just saw link runing ?


i liked those boots  before rolling existed, it was running in strait line


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2011)

Ugh. Tingle.

Why is that fairy so friggin' creepy? Aren't fairies suppose to be beautiful/handsome or something? 

*Unless he isn't really one and I have forgotten *


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 13, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Ugh. Tingle.
> 
> Why is that fairy so friggin' creepy? Aren't fairies suppose to be beautiful/handsome or something?
> 
> *Unless he isn't really one and I have forgotten *



Tingle, at least in Majora's Mask where he debuted, was a grown man who believed he was going to one day receive a fairy, as Link did. Hence why he was dressed in green, as Link was.

He was always creepy. That's part of his "charm".


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish I could play my N64 again... 

Its kinda creepy an adult who thought he was a fairy followed a 12 year old boy around and danced around like an idiot before him.

My mother hated it, almost made me not play when I was a kid


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2011)

Heh, I had forgotten he first appeared in Majora's Mask floating on that balloon.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 13, 2011)

talking of tingle, there is a guy that made a top 10 or 20 or something about the strangest zelda characters 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0W-XZT8h58[/YOUTUBE]




there is so much weird character he even made a 20-11 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJNhAZxahqw[/YOUTUBE]



*i am error* 

..... wait.... wait wait wait... the bug girl said


> li'l stag beetle, li'l stag beetle, your spiky pinchers are so sharp ! They must feel so good...



WHAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT ? :sanji


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

Majora's Mask and Ocarina really did have a lot of freaks in it. And those fairies, I swear it was like they were having orgasms, we need more shit like that in newer Zeldas


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought this game was going to be shit like the PH, Spirit tracks and Twilight princess but it looks improved might jump back into the zelda wagon...then again if this game brings me back then I never left .
At least it looks like you can now take some actual damage instead of this quarter of a heart business TP was playing around with.
Running is a nice touch, that person playing it at E3 sucks though, can't dodge for shit, was painful considering how easy it should be, like it is dodging in all 3d zeldas.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2011)

You thought Twilight Princess was shit? Definitely not as good as any older Zelda title, but it wasn't shit...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

Twilight Princess was fantastic when it was doing its own thing, but the levels where it tried to emulate OoT it became somewhat tedious. I just want a new Zelda, no more overworld that's exactly like OoT or carbon copy dungeons.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

If Twilight princess indicated the quality of Nintendo's 1st party exclusives or the quality of the console in general I would've thrown my Wii into the garbage. Fortunately despite my first Wii game being garbage I stuck around for games that weren't.

Bloody best part of the game was the howling stones  and the bone dragon boss. Rest of the game was a waste.

I wasn't a fan of WW but I was able to appreciate the quality of the work. TP was just ugh.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2011)

@Ennoea:
I noticed that with the dungeons as well. The only one I felt wasn't trying to mimic anything was probably the water temple. But it was so hard...granted I only played once before my controller broke, so I probably wasn't paying attention *will play again now though* :/

@ensoriki:
Sorry you didn't like Twilight Princess then.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

You felt the Bone Dragon place was mimmicking OoT?
It's okay, im now thinking that Skyward sword will be the one to stop being bad.
It feels like Zelda wen't through it's own Sonic phase, where there is a bunch of mediocre games that don't live up to what the series is capable of.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

WW was pretty epic imo (minus the horror of gathering the Triforce). TP started out damn good but by the end I was kind of weary of it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

The boat travelling was too much for me with WW, too much time travelling a space with nothing to really do in it.
TP had the same thing but then had other issues.
Reason I stopped playing WW and also Spirit tracks was that the time it takes to get anywhere is so boring I don't feel like im playing a game.

Where as in ALLTP to get from one side of the map to the other is like a minute. Or even in OoT where you just play a song to get where you want to go to and if it's a new area, Epona gets you there in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 13, 2011)

Heh, I remember I stopped playing WW for about 2-3 months my first time through the game because gathering the pieces of the Triforce...with all the maps you had to collect and have Tingle translate just sounded so mundane.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

> Where as in ALLTP to get from one side of the map to the other is like a minute. Or even in OoT where you just play a song to get where you want to go to and if it's a new area, Epona gets you there in a reasonable amount of time.



You could do that in WW, where Hurricanes or something similar could take you to certain parts of the map.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah but it took forever to get that stuff.
It's the same in PH, later in the game you can start going from one area to another faster through some teleportation method.

One of the few things Twilight Princess did decently is that backtracking became significantly easier than in WW and the DS games because of how early on you get the ability to teleport to an area you had visited before.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh man I hated gathering the Triforce pieces...I thought I was the only one who didn't like it. 

It made me wish I had a Gameshark to cheat it each time. I remember I didn't play for like two or three weeks because I kept running into those stupid tornadoes. *would leave the controller and game alone after I set off toward the direction *


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2011)

You can warp via hurricane in WW as soon as you get the Hero's Bow from the Tower of the Gods. 

To be honest, I loved all the sailing and exploring and treasure hunting. I've gotten 100% in WW, and I'm damn well happy that I did.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2011)

The sailing was fun, but gathering the triforces was a little too much. Get wallets full of cash, get chart, go to tingle, translate chart, go find triforce piece & repeat process.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 14, 2011)

I felt that Wind Waker had a good travel system but there was hardly  anything exciting to do in the world outside of the story. Sure there were a few side quests, but overall the world was disappointing.  I didn't really care for treasure hunting for rupees, the Tri-force hunt was kind of brutally boring, and the enemies were easy to kill. I never felt at risk in the game except when it came to stealth, but that's not why I like Zelda games. 

OoT and Wind Waker are my favorites in the series, but that doesn't mean each one isn't lacking in something. OoT I grant less criticism considering its age and also what it brought to gaming. Overall both games are two of my favorites.

Twilight Princess was a disappointment since it was so easy. Honestly, that was the first game I got every item on the first try, and I felt it wasn't that challenging. Plus, it really brought nothing new to the table and like someone said before, the traveling was kind of short in that game. One thing I hope they improve with this game is the difficulty of fights-at least with enemies that can swing around weapons.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with Twilight Princess being too easy. I didn't get all the items yet, as I can't play anymore, but it was too easy (Except that water temple...I hate it T.T). 

I hope this new Zelda is challenging without making it a problem and I hope the temples are original. Like how the Stone Temple or Ice Temple in Majora's Mask was new and challenging. I hope they can do that for this game, it was be nice.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 14, 2011)

The Orcania of time 3D got a 9.25 in gameinformer


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> The Orcania of time 3D got a 9.25 in gameinformer



 

Oh man I wish I  had a 3DS. I hate not having money to buy new systems 

*goes to play OoT on N64 xD*


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish they did more with this remake.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 14, 2011)

The triforce piece hunt and having to pay Tingle to complete the game kind of ruined WW for me. I don't think I ever finished the game because of that... 

TP was a little easy (I didn't die once) and some stuff felt gimmicky. Though I felt it had a great story, and the gameplay was still very fun. Also, some of the new characters were epic, like Midna and Zant. I'd still say it's one of my favorites.

I also really liked Ganondorf's new character design.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2011)

I consider WW a great game but it just isn't on the level of MM, OoT and ALttP. TP however I consider to be an average/slightly above average game. Tried a bit too much to be OoT at times along with not adding enough new good items/gameplay mechanics.

Have high hopes that Skyward Sword can at least return the franchise to great status. I don't expect it to be MM, OoT or ALttP level but considering those are 3 of the best games ever thats not saying much.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

I loved WW, too. 

I never really got the hate it received; as I thought it was a good installment, though different.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2011)

WW is beyond awesome, and anyone who says it's shit needs a punch in the face


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 14, 2011)

LoZ needs some better storywriters and to make sure they stop making these huge spaces, without anything in it at all.
If anything give me a difficulty mode where the bosses don't have only 2/3 moves.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> WW is beyond awesome, and anyone who says it's shit needs a punch in the face


Don't be mad at those casual gamers...


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember I also felt finding the Triforce pieces was long and tedious the first time in WW, but I do remember pushing on ahead and finishing the game. After that I'd always be prepared for it by having stockpiled rupees in subsequent replays.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2011)

TP was fantastic on it's own and as a Zelda. Just needed a few more optional things to do inbetween. More caves, maybe a house here or there, etc. And difficulty. 3 Heart runs on this game are pretty easy.

And this modified copypasta kind of summarizes a good chunk of the fanbase:


----------



## bachaa (Jun 17, 2011)

Waited 5 years for this game...it better be good.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 17, 2011)

Gathering Triforce pieces wasn't that mundane to me when I did it. I pretty much planned my route and got them all in about an hr or 2. Loved the final fight in WW as well. Zelda and Link tag team action was pretty baller.

Didn't like the sailing too much though even though there were some neat things to see every now and then. If only the boat could equip Pegasus Boots.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Main Theme (Extended, No Sound Effects)*


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

Stroev said:


> TP was fantastic on it's own and as a Zelda. Just needed a few more optional things to do inbetween. More caves, maybe a house here or there, etc. And difficulty. 3 Heart runs on this game are pretty easy.



If they gave an option to not use motion controllers, it would have been better to me, or if the Gamecube version wasn't impossible to find/overpriced.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

TP would've been better if it wasn't empty, if they didn't remove Ganondorf's extra lines for no reason despite them adding depth to an otherwise barren plot,  or if the hidden skills were more useful. The combat having a faster more energetic pacing would've helped too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2011)

I found the TP's combat being the absolute best in the Zelda. I never felt like such a badass while playing any other Zelda game. Although triggering the victory animation helped.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2011)

The sword sheathing when you beat an enemy? Yeah that was p. sweet.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 22, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> WW is beyond awesome, and anyone who says it's shit needs a punch in the face



For sure. Out of all the Zelda games, WW definitely had the greatest exploration experience. It felt amazing traveling the ocean and going to new islands.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2011)

Ike said:


> For sure. Out of all the Zelda games, WW definitely had the greatest exploration experience. It felt amazing traveling the ocean and going to new islands.



It would have been even better if there were more islands like the three main ones (home island, shop island etc), instead of scattered amounts of tiny islands that really didn't matter much. It was still good, but it would have been amazingly fun if the islands were bigger and had more to travel about.

Or maybe if there were some places underwater you could go to and explore?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2011)

General underwater and exploring Hyrule a bit more would have been amazing. Yeah maybe make a few of the islands a bit more than just one shots would have been nice, and boat upgrades like faster speed.

ALttP was the best with sidequests and optional stuff, so much to do and the bonuses were great: new weapons, items, tools, spells, and other stuff in addition to the usual ruppees and heart containers. Majora's Mask as well. Both TP and OoT needed to be more like WW, MM, and ALttP.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Aonuma on Skyward Sword, - Zelda, plot, new items, Ghirahim, worldwide release, dev progress and more*

The following comments come from Eiji Aonuma...


On Zelda not being a princess...

*She's (Zelda) not a princess this time, which is something I'll pretty much have to put forth right now in order to talk about this title. She's a childhood friend, but she goes away in the midst of the game and it's Link's job to search for her.
*
On plot...

*This game's plot is something like a school drama, you could say. The flying sequence at the E3 demo is Link competing against his classmates. One of them looks kind of a like a bad guy, as you saw, and he shows up in other ways in the game too, since he has a major thing for Zelda.*

On Skyloft and a relationship to Majora's Mask...

*The game starts in Skyloft, this city that's floating in the air, and you'll come back to this town multiple times. Things are always proceeding along in town, and in that respect it's very much like Majora's Mask. Like with Majora, there are a lot of game events involving the townspeople that get intertwined with the main story. Link, Zelda and their other friends all go to the same boarding school, and you've got teachers and a principal as well. It's a bit of a different setting from previous Zeldas.*

On new item introduction...

*With previous Zeldas the common pattern was that the really neat items wouldn't show up until later on in the game. You need to have the basic item set or it wouldn't be Zelda, so the new items tended to get shunted to the latter part of the game. Miyamoto said that had to change, like 'This is neat, let's bring it out from the start.' So a lot of neat new items will show up pretty early on.*

On the lands below Skyloft...

*Yes, it's only the people in Skyloft. Nobody on there thinks anything of it, though, because living in Skyloft and flying around on birds is normal to them. They don't have any awareness of there being a mainland beneath the clouds and so forth -- that gets expanded upon once Zelda goes missing, and you get access to the areas under the clouds.*

On the reasoning behind 'loftbirds'...

*It's the custom for each person to have one bird. Link has a red one, and it's actually a special and very rare breed of bird -- which is something that makes him get picked on, like 'Why do you get this fancy bird and we don't?!' But it turns out that you need that red bird in order to access the mainland. So the hand of fate gets involved here, like it always does in Zelda games sooner or later.*

About Ghirahim...

*The demo shows when you first meet him, and plainly he's looking down at Link, stopping his sword with his fingers and so forth. In terms of story image he's kind of like Dark Link; he sees right through Link's moves in battle. You can sort of swing your sword wildly and still hold your own against a lot of foes, but there's no way you can beat Ghiraham like that. You need to keep your distance and watch his moves, and it's something you'll need to change your strategy for. I think he's a pretty good change of pace as bosses go, and he'll change gradually throughout the game.
*
On the Master Sword, Ganondorf and Ocarina connections...

*This game talks about the birth of the Master Sword, and it touches on why Ganondorf showed up. If you play it, I think you'll get some understanding on that. It connects to Ocarina, so if you play Ocarina of Time 3D and move on to this game, I think you'll catch on to a lot of things.*

On development progress and hoping for a worldwide release...

*The whole game is complete, and we're fine-tuning the balance right now. We were going to have it wholly done by around E3, but there's so much volume to it, neither I nor Miyamoto have gotten to fully play out every aspect. The non-English localizations are proceeding along now, and we're trying to make this a simultaneous worldwide release. You have to put Zelda all out at once or else the story's going to get spoiled -- although, really, there's a ton to enjoy here even if you know a little about the story beforehand.*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *On Skyloft and a relationship to Majora's Mask...*
> 
> *The game starts in Skyloft, this city that's floating in the air, and you'll come back to this town multiple times. Things are always proceeding along in town, and in that respect it's very much like Majora's Mask. Like with Majora, there are a lot of game events involving the townspeople that get intertwined with the main story. Link, Zelda and their other friends all go to the same boarding school, and you've got teachers and a principal as well. It's a bit of a different setting from previous Zeldas.*





> *On Skyloft and a relationship to Majora's Mask...*


This is all I needed to hear.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

> On the Master Sword, Ganondorf and Ocarina connections...
> 
> *This game talks about the birth of the Master Sword, and it touches on why Ganondorf showed up. If you play it, I think you'll get some understanding on that. It connects to Ocarina, so if you play Ocarina of Time 3D and move on to this game, I think you'll catch on to a lot of things.*



Obvious sales talk is obvious. =P
But still awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait, we're going to see the actual birth of the Master Sword? I WANT THIS GAME NAOW.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't wait any longer.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 29, 2011)

My Wii has purpose this fall.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 29, 2011)

Birth of the MS? Maybe Nintendo's finally giving in to establishing a timeline for the series. Maybe also throw in a hint, something subtle, about Ganondorf's past as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2011)

They've said that the game was about the Master Sword's origins since the first intervie-

*Like with Majora, there are a lot of game events involving the townspeople that get intertwined with the main story. Link, Zelda and their other friends all go to the same boarding school, and you've got teachers and a principal as well. It's a bit of a different setting from previous Zeldas.*


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn, I'm considering buying a Wii just for this game. I'll just sell it after I'm done!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 30, 2011)

Ike said:


> Damn, I'm considering buying a Wii just for this game. I'll just sell it after I'm done!


Maybe you should just wait and buy a WiiU and play it on that...though I'm considering the same thing as you. Though it wouldn't just be for Skyward Sword, I'd play Super Mario Galaxy 2, No More Heroes and a few other games. If Pandora's Tower, Xenoblade and The Last Story ever get localized I'll definitely purchase a Wii.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Since I've been getting into Zelda games lately, I'll totally get this game used.

Getting Wind Waker for Wii.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Since I've been getting into Zelda games lately, I'll totally get this game used.
> 
> Getting Wind Waker for Wii.



I just sold Wind Waker.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Since I've been getting into Zelda games lately, I'll totally get this game used.
> 
> Getting Wind Waker for Wii.


You should try Majora's Mask, since Skyward Sword is supposed to have a similar town system. Its also my favorite Zelda and I promote it whenever I can...

Wind Waker is great, just don't rage too much at the sailing. You get a shortcut later, I promise.



Gnome said:


> I just sold Wind Waker.


I hope it was for a good cause.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll try to win that LoZ collection thing next week.

The sailing wont bother me at all though...trust me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'll try to win that LoZ collection thing next week.


Win? Is there some kind of contest going on?

I'd just buy the Zelda collectors edition for Gamecube. Thats what I have. Has Zelda I and II, Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Win? Is there some kind of contest going on?
> 
> I'd just buy the *Zelda collectors edition for Gamecube*. Thats what I have. Has Zelda I and II, Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.



Thats what I'm talking about.

I'm doing bids on Ebay. Right now...I'm up to $36 for Wind Waker in almost brand new condition, and I just bought Okami and Muramasa...I don't have anymore spare money for the LoZ collection for GC.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2011)

I need to buy Wind Waker again. I had the sexy Gold Edition, but I sold it when I sold my Gamecube and every other game I had for it, so I'll see if I can't find it again on eBay.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Winny said:


> I need to buy Wind Waker again. I had the sexy Gold Edition, but I sold it when I sold my Gamecube and every other game I had for it, so I'll see if I can't find it again on eBay.



I bought one off Ebay in Like New condition for $36.

I'm such a beast at bidding.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bought one off Ebay in Like New condition for $36.
> 
> I'm such a beast at bidding.



I'll check out some bids on eBay, too, then. I loved Wind Waker so much that I'm hoping Nintendo might consider rereleasing it on the 3DS.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope the town in Skyward Sword really is similar to Majora's Mask. Majora's Mask seem to me like a low budget Shenmue. The same style of everything goes on even while you are doing your thing.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 30, 2011)

$20 used on amazon my friend.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> $20 used on amazon my friend.



What is?

10char


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm guessing he's talking about WW. I just bought one myself, along with a Wavebird controller. 



Winny said:


> I need to buy Wind Waker again. I had the sexy Gold Edition, but I sold it when I sold my Gamecube and every other game I had for it, so I'll see if I can't find it again on eBay.



What does the gold edition look like?

 is the case I have, but there's no "player's choice" at the top and the "Best Seller" at the bottom. The disc itself is yellow/gold too.

I'm guessing  is the standard one.

Edit: NVM, I have a feeling  is the gold edition.

 is what I have, but the back is only in english.


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, I got Wind Waker now...in Like New condition babeh! Before that, I bidded on Tales of Symphonia in Like New condition and the shit was essentially brand fucking new. No scratches whatsoever and cover is pristine. AND I got Tales of Abyss in almost perfect condition! I have been blessed! 



I essentially bought a GameStop-version of the Wavebird for $19.99 and took that shit back ASAP. Clunky, unresponsive, and just overall cheaply made. It also has no rumble.

I bought a regular Black GC controller from Ebay for 15 bucks and some extention cord for it for my Black Wii instead.

Buuut I have to wait for it to get here...so my Tales of Symphonia play (the only GC game I own) is on hold.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm rather sure the players choice one is the gold edition. Its the one I had. My roommates brother lost that one though. I'm replaying all the Zeldas I have and both WW and TP came up missing

(though I don't care all too much that TP is missing...)



Esura said:


> Buuut I have to wait for it to get here...so my Tales of Symphonia play (the only GC game I own) is on hold.


Coincidences can be rather funny at times. I too have my Tales of Symphonia play on hold but I'm waiting on the actual game to arrive. It'll be here on Saturday


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you talking about the white ones with rubber grips on the sides? Yeah I had one years ago, and it was terrible. The Wave Bird is legit though. Haven't had any problems so far. 

I'm currently playing it on my old 'Cube though. I let my little sibling use the Wii in her room, so I can't test it on that system atm.


----------



## Esura (Jul 1, 2011)

TP is awesome.

It was my gateway drug into the world of Zelda. My previous gateway, Link's Awakening, sucks ass.

I'm debating on getting the GC version of TP just to see how the game is with a controller.

EDIT: Well mines was black, but it has those grips you mentioned.

EDIT2: All this Zelda talk makes me want to make a risque Princess Zelda set.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 1, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm rather sure the players choice one is the gold edition. Its the one I had.



I would imagine 'Gold edition' refers to it being limited though. Player's choice versions don't come out until at least a year after the game's release, and they're the ones that retail for $20.

I think the gold edition's the ones that come with OoT and OoTMQ. Makes  sense.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I would imagine 'Gold edition' refers to it being limited though. Player's choice versions don't come out until at least a year after the game's release, and they're the ones that retail for $20.
> 
> I think the gold edition's the ones that come with OoT and OoTMQ. Makes  sense.


Yeah it does make sense though if the only extra things it came with was more OoT then no thanks.



Esura said:


> EDIT2: All this Zelda talk makes me want to make a risque Princess Zelda set.


I'm already wearing a Zelda set


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the golden sheen WW with BEST SELLER on it.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 5, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> What does the gold edition look like?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Winny said:


> [img]http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqEOKiME3)moE)OwBOE)tg)r5g~~_12.JPG[/img]



I have that one, too. ^^

So much fun has been had with those games pek


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jul 5, 2011)

Wind Waker is awesome, happy to see the love for it.

TP, on the other hand, was a huge disappointment and it took me about 5 years to find the will to actually finish it.  

The fact that Skyward Sword is looking to be a mix of these two is leaving me with mixed feelings.  Plus the baggy pants... what?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> Wind Waker is awesome, happy to see the love for it.
> 
> TP, on the other hand, was a huge disappointment and it took me about 5 years to find the will to actually finish it.
> 
> The fact that Skyward Sword is looking to be a mix of these two is leaving me with mixed feelings.  Plus the baggy pants... what?



I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> Wind Waker is awesome, happy to see the love for it.
> 
> TP, on the other hand, was a huge disappointment and it took me about 5 years to find the will to actually finish it.
> 
> The fact that Skyward Sword is looking to be a mix of these two is leaving me with mixed feelings.  Plus the baggy pants... what?



I had opposite feeling from WW and TP. The moment the triforce hunt began in WW and stopped the game dead, i forgot about it for 4 months, realized i didn't finish a fucking Zelda game and completed it shortly after.

Twice i replayed WW and twice i stopped playing it for months before getting back into it. I hate the triforce hunt with a passion.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 6, 2011)

Same one i have, and tbh it's the only version of WW i've ever seen.
What does the "regular" version look like?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

Twilight Princess was a great game, most arguements against it kind of fall a bit flat.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 15, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Twilight Princess was a great game, most arguements against it kind of fall a bit flat.



I feel like it took out the part where you can roam around all of hyrule, and i hated the twilight shit


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

Twilight was done well enough but I can see people not liking it because it can drag sometimes. Roaming hyrule... was still there. Just not as much to do in it, unlike Link to the Past. Then again, Even OoT was empty compared to that game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword footage hints at Sheikah involvement*



Gonintendo: 





> Does that little insignia look familiar? It should to those that have played Ocarina of Time. It looks like the Sheikah may play a bigger role in Skyward Sword than any other game since Ocarina. So many interesting mysteries about this title.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2011)

For me, the sailing in Wind Waker was actually the highlight. I dunno about anyone else, but watching islands and structures appear on the horizon and grow larger as I drew closer was just epic. That was my favourite part, I think. Just aimlessly sailing and watching the world grow to life before my eyes. It was all so very relaxing - at least until someone started firing at you and you ended up in a battle.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, i loves me some Sheikah . Zelda needs more shadowy ninjas serving nobility.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2011)

Winny said:


> For me, the sailing in Wind Waker was actually the highlight. I dunno about anyone else, but watching islands and structures appear on the horizon and grow larger as I drew closer was just epic. That was my favourite part, I think. Just aimlessly sailing and watching the world grow to life before my eyes. It was all so very relaxing - at least until someone started firing at you and you ended up in a battle.


Water felt too... samey. Needed another enemy variety and some other things, like reefs and large waves every here and there, and a song to make wind always blowing behind the boat. I would have asked for sea life, but that was explained in the finale.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword footage hints at Sheikah involvement*
> 
> 
> 
> Gonintendo:



Sounds awesome


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 18, 2011)

Winny said:


> For me, the sailing in Wind Waker was actually the highlight. I dunno about anyone else, but watching islands and structures appear on the horizon and grow larger as I drew closer was just epic. That was my favourite part, I think. Just aimlessly sailing and watching the world grow to life before my eyes. It was all so very relaxing - at least until someone started firing at you and you ended up in a battle.


This totally. I made a habit of steering wildly towards the typhoons and trying to not get caught.

I love games where you have opportunity to explore the surroundings without having your character pressed to go a location to save the world once again. Just.. free-roam and see what you find. Never finished WW after reaching the "find the temples" part. (now if they only could make a RPG where your big issue is to survive in the wild, and not a demonic/undead/evil threat that demands your attention...

I'm going to wait and see before I get this game.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 18, 2011)

If you want a survival thingy, you might be after Lost in Blue. It's actually quite a good game, that. You're on a deserted island and you have to explore it to search for food and stuff. The story progresses as you explore certain places, but by and large you can just spend all your time aimlessly wandering - at least as long as you've got enough food and water.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 18, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Same one i have, and tbh it's the only version of WW i've ever seen.
> What does the "regular" version look like?



Close to it:





Winny said:


> For me, the sailing in Wind Waker was actually the highlight. I dunno about anyone else, but watching islands and structures appear on the horizon and grow larger as I drew closer was just epic. That was my favourite part, I think. Just aimlessly sailing and watching the world grow to life before my eyes. It was all so very relaxing - at least until someone started firing at you and you ended up in a battle.



That's the reason WW is one of my favorite zelda games.

That and the cannon fights with giant squids.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

New Trailers!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword To Feature Item Upgrade System*



> In an interview with Gamespot, Nintendo of America’s Bill Trinen reveals that The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword features a system by which you can upgrade your items. You can watch the interview video below (via ZeldaInformer):
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hQ9myMFtV0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Source:* 

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Aonuma drops major details on The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, multiple spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 





The following information comes from Eiji Aonuma, via an interview with Nintendo Power...

- game is in the final stages
- Miyamoto working on the final touches
- localization going to be underway soon
- worked hard to increase the variety and richness of the gameplay over the last year
- story is centered on the creation of the Master Sword
- Link sort-of forges it along the way
- Link and Zelda are great childhood friends in Skyloft
- Link must hunt down Zelda to save her from the land below Skyloft, which one one has visited before
- Zelda is in no way a princess in the traditional sense
- Zelda is both sweet but has another strong side to her
- Link will use Zelda's harp to find something important
- playing the harp involves strums and the MotionPlus, and is based on the rhythm of strumming
- quite a few fully orchestrated songs, but not all
- the design choice with Lord Ghirahim was to make a villain opposite the style of Ganon
- there most likely is not a relationship between Ghirahim and Vaati
- Skyward Sword comes before Ocarina of Time
- the Triforce sort of takes on a different meaning and plays a different role in the stor
- Ganon will not appear in the game
- the guys at the bird race are part of a knight academy that Link is a part of
- these knights oversee the school, and [the people are] also his classmates
- there's also a vast world above the clouds as well–little islands floating in the sky all over the place
- these places feature events and scenarios that play out
- the bird is used for travel and racing


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 22, 2011)

..........  

That looks awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2011)

Gamestop be trying to tell me if I buy this game I get a FREE golden remote...for 50...lies?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm... I haven't heard anything yet. I'll talk to my boss tomorrow


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Aonuma drops major details on The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, multiple spoilers*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I want it now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, finally some of our answers in the Legend of Zelda timeline will be answered.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 23, 2011)

I just want to roam Hyrule.... thats all. Still no confirmation still on a bottom land?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> I just want to roam Hyrule.... thats all. Still no confirmation still on a bottom land?


There... kind of is.

And not all songs orchestrated? I mean quick little jingles and tunes are fine, but if they don't make all the major songs not orchestrated, I'll be upset.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems like Skyward sword will be like Wind Waker but in the sky.

Awesome.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, I was about to post the Upgrade item article but Scizor beat me to it by 12 hours. xD 

Anyways, upgrading weapons sounds awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yeah, I was about to post the Upgrade item article but Scizor beat me to it by 12 hours. xD
> 
> Anyways, upgrading weapons sounds awesome.





And upgrading weapons sure does sound awesome. Can't wait to see what exactly it'll bring to the 'Zelda table'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Aonuma - Skyward Sword the 'longest and deepest' Zelda, interest in Majora's Mask remake, Zelda movie and more*

The following information comes from a Nintendo Power interview with Eiji Aonuma...

- "longest and deepest" Zelda experience yet
- Aonuma and Miyamoto still haven't been able to look over all the content
- Aonuma would like to make a Zelda movie if the time and resources were available
- it was challenging to create a Zelda game and distinguish it from handheld titles, now that Ocarina of Time 3D is out
- the possibility of Majora's Mask getting a 3DS makeover is discussed.
- Aonuma loves the functionality of the Wii U controller as we saw it in the E3 tech demo
- the dev team doesn't want to limit itself to a particular art style


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Majora's Mask remake*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 24, 2011)

^My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2011)

Longest and deepest fuck yes


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 24, 2011)

If they are using "deep" the way I think they are, then Majora's Mask is what they're trying to top.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If they are using "deep" the way I think they are, then Majora's Mask is what they're trying to top.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

*Zelda: Skyward Sword’s Musical Instrument Is A Harp Similar To Sheik’s*



> Music has always played an important role in Zelda games, and Skyward Sword will continue this trend. In an interview with Nintendo Power magazine, Nintendo’s Eiji Aonuma reveals that the musical instrument in Skyward Sword is a harp that you play using the MotionPlus controller.
> 
> “With a lot of previous Zelda games it has been about inputting specific notes to compose things,” Aonuma said. “Given the nature of what a harp is, and the fact that it’s an instrument that one strums, this time we’re using the Wii MotionPlus to really make it based on the rhythm of strumming to get across the musical element.”
> 
> When asked if it was the same harp as the one that Sheik uses in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Aonuma stated: “The design is the same as the harp that Sheik has in Ocarina of Time.”



*Source:*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


>


In no way is OoT as deep as Majora's Mask. Longer sure but not deeper


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Zelda: Skyward Sword?s Musical Instrument Is A Harp Similar To Sheik?s*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*



It probably is the same one.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Are these guys ever going to stop making loosely connecteed stories and just make some comprehensive shit or some standalone shit with a great plot?


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Instead of making a new thread, I'll just throw it in here since I saw mention of Majora's Mask:

*Majora's Mask Remake May Happen... Maybe... Possibly... Some Day?*



> In an interview with Nintendo Power's August issue (obtained by Zelda Informer), Zelda series producer Eiji Aonuma has said that a Majora's Mask remake for 3DS is "not an impossibility" – if there's enough demand for it.
> 
> Asked about the future for handheld Zelda games, Aonuma acknowledged that the power of the 3DS makes fully fledged handheld games a more practical and attractive prospect. "Certainly in making the DS titles as handheld Zeldas, one of the goals has always been to make something you can play in little bits and pieces so that you have a little fun, put it away, and do something else, and come back to it... But Ocarina of Time is a fully fledged, previously console Zelda that is now portable. [...] The ability to deliver that kind of experience is now available for handhelds as well; it's not just in the domain of consoles anymore."
> 
> ...



So Nintendo's basically saying if you want it, OPEN YOUR MOUTHS.

Or... you know... type.

Because aggressive letter-writing campaigns work SO well.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone should link Nintendo to Majora's Mask winning game of the decade on gamefaqs and getting second place in the Zelda tournament IGN held in celebration of Zelda's 25th anniversary.

I think its rather clear that Majora's Mask is in the top 3 most loved Zelda's, along with OoT and ALttP.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> So Nintendo's basically saying if you want it, OPEN YOUR MOUTHS.
> 
> Or... you know... type.
> 
> Because aggressive letter-writing campaigns work SO well.


Majora's Mask Legends

Link is stuck under the moon like a certain hero


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Majora's Mask Legends
> 
> Link is stuck under the moon like a certain hero



Bomberman?

Mario?

Sonic?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> Bomberman?
> 
> Mario?
> 
> Sonic?


Master Cheif

you know, the guy that metroid ripped off of


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

at first when i saw the trailer, i didin't know what to think of it... i dont have a wii so i dont care much... but now i saw some stuff about the game and...

*THE SWORD BEAM ATTACK IS BACK... HOLLY SHIT FUCK *  
just like in a link to the past.

ganon is not in the game, thats cool im ok with it im open to new ideas, its cell shaded but with older characters, not kids, i like it and its colorful (i like both style, dark tone of tp and this coloful style) zelda is the friend of link (kinda like in the gba game) she have no royal blood.

and she look like this ?


wait wait wait wait.... this, is zelda (the character) ? i dont know why.... for some reason.... i can't resist... that smile pekpekpek (before the invasion of LinkXzelda all over the internet....) i need a freacking wii 
if only it was for gamecube too...


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2011)

I need to lie down after reading that post.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 4, 2011)

what does that mean ?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 5, 2011)

I think your reaction gave him an aneurysm.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 9, 2011)

Masurao said:


> I think your reaction gave him an aneurysm.



i know im late, old stuff now, but damn that look awesome 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx62zzLBLRs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D2s2Y-8Ypo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




link dosen't look as good as in tp, but omg zelda is so cute pek
zelda is the only game that i would buy a console only to play a single game, just like i did with the gamecube (but it was used like 60 $) how much does a wii cost right now ? it should not be really expensive now (i heard it was like 150 $ new ?)

ps: i think this is an artwork for the 25 st aniversary... its just... wow


----------



## Aeon (Aug 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> ps: i think this is an artwork for the 25 st aniversary... its just... wow



It was so awesome that I think people decided to make a wall scroll out of it because I remember there was someone selling them on e-bay.


----------



## Ashbringer (Aug 9, 2011)

Aeon said:


> It was so awesome that I think people decided to make a wall scroll out of it because I remember there was someone selling them on e-bay.



That image is so awesome I feared the universe would implode the moment I saw it, and I'm gonna buy asap that wall scroll.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 9, 2011)

Ashbringer said:


> That image is so awesome I feared the universe would implode the moment I saw it, and I'm gonna buy asap that wall scroll.



Indeed, it contained illogical amounts awesomness.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 9, 2011)

i thought those birds looked like pokeymons  but they are real birds, a *shoebill* and its huge


----------



## Stroev (Aug 10, 2011)

Kinda looked like Kookaburras to me, but now I see the resemblence.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword now has an official release date in Europe - November 18th 2011!*



*Nintendo’s New Zelda Game Soars Skyward on Nov. 20*

Master the Sword in Link’s Newest Motion-Controlled Adventure for Wii

REDMOND, Wash.–(BUSINESS WIRE)– Nintendo’s celebration of the 25th anniversary of The Legend of Zelda™ series continues in full force with the announcement that The Legend of Zelda™: Skyward Sword will launch in North America on Nov. 20. The epic adventure, created from the ground up for the Wii™ console, sends this storied series to new heights and marks a turning point for the franchise.

The game uses the precision motion controls of the Wii Remote™ Plus (or a Wii Remote controller with a Wii MotionPlus™ accessory) and Nunchuk™ controllers to map on-screen action to the player’s movements. When a player swings the Wii Remote Plus controller, Link™ appears to swing his sword in exactly the same way.

Different enemies have different battle tactics, so players must analyze their approach and develop counterattacks that play on the enemies’ weaknesses. The game’s wide array of items also use full motion controls, letting players roll bombs, shoot arrows and guide flying objects like never before.

The game includes a massive, multilayered world that takes players from dark dungeons to a diverse overworld to cloud cities in the sky, requiring a combination of puzzle-solving and swordplay to unlock all of its secrets. Link soars through the air on the wings of a majestic bird while exploring the game’s sky area, providing players with unprecedented freedom of movement as they progress on their adventure. The quest lays the foundation for the events in The Legend of Zelda™: Ocarina of Time™, which is frequently cited as one of the greatest video games of all time.

“The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is the biggest game in the series yet,” said Scott Moffitt, Nintendo of America’s executive vice president of Sales & Marketing. “We’ve just scratched the surface of this massive experience, and we look forward to sharing additional details with fans as we approach the Nov. 20 launch.”

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is now available for pre-order at major retailers throughout North America. A deposit may be required for pre-orders. See individual retailers for details. For more information about the game, visit .

Remember that Wii features parental controls that let adults manage the content their children can access. For more information about this and other features, visit .

About Nintendo: The worldwide pioneer in the creation of interactive entertainment, Nintendo Co., Ltd., of Kyoto,


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2011)

^Awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like a Wii game that's actually worth $50.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't wait but damn Nov... what a busy month for gaming...


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 17, 2011)

Elder Scrolls and this in the same month? F@ck....


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Elder Scrolls and this in the same month? F@ck....



Get both, son.  

But the problem is time to play both.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 17, 2011)

I was expecting a December release but at least the only other game I'm planning on getting in November is Uncharted 3, and there's a fair amount of time between these two's release dates. September and October are the brutal ones though.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2011)

> Nov. 20th



WELP HAVE TO AVOID THE INTERNET FOR 2 WHOLE DAYS AND THEN SOME NOW, THANKS NINTENDO.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Bundle Highlights a Golden Autumn for *






> REDMOND, Wash.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Leaves won’t be the only things turning gold this fall as Nintendo prepares to launch an extraordinary lineup of games for its Wii™, Nintendo 3DS™ and Nintendo DS™ game systems. At a recent meeting of GameStop retail store managers from across the United States, Nintendo of America’s executive vice president of Sales & Marketing Scott Moffitt revealed new details about upcoming releases for several fan-favorite franchises:
> 
> A special limited-edition The Legend of Zelda™: Skyward Sword bundle containing the game and a gold* Wii Remote™ Plus controller will be available when the game launches on Nov. 20.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Aug 29, 2011)

Sexy golden Wiimote! Me want!!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2011)

I want that really bad, somehow.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

oh fffffffff



already pre-ordered the normal game


but I want that one


it's so shiny and sexy


wantwantwant


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sexy golden Wiimote! Me want!!


 yeah I have to get it also. 

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Collector's Edition preorders open*








I am going to pre order..


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 29, 2011)

Dat bundle , now that's how you do a collectors edition not some $150 one with a bunch of crap noone wants or needs. I'm looking at you skyrim and swtor.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 29, 2011)

Can Link actually do some kind of combo's or something or is it just going to be more press A for generic looking slash then jump attack? With no hidden skills or anything?
Combat better be a step-up from Tp instead of going backwards to less variety


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2011)

Gettin' me dat bundle pack. 



ensoriki said:


> Can Link actually do some kind of combo's or something or is it just going to be more press A for generic looking slash then jump attack? With no hidden skills or anything?
> Combat better be a step-up from Tp instead of going backwards to less variety



It utilizes the Wiimote Plus so that the way you move the Wiimote is the way the sword moves. They've put much more emphasis on enemy strategy, such as having to time your attacks and stab/swing just the right way, and so on.

In other words; we MAKE the combos.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2011)

did anyone else notices Zora symbole in the middle left section of the box art?


*Deciphering The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword's boxart*




Do those squared-off sections of the boxart look familiar to you? Well, the two that you can kind of see, anyway? I bet they do, but just incase you don't recognize them...




I bet you see the connection now! There's also a bit of Hylian script on the box that translates into the following...

*Wisdom, Nehru, Power, Din, (obscured), (obscured)rol *
This should give us an idea of just what's going on in Skyward Sword. Remember, the three goddesses are said to be responsible for the creation of Hyrule itself, and they left behind the Triforce when finished.



oh and for people wondering about the Wiimotion + well the Wiimote has it build in.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sexy golden Wiimote! Me want!!



Me too!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Me too!



Count another one!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm getting that bundle.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 29, 2011)

Good thing I pre-ordered the game at Amazon, I can cancel it anytime. I can't see the bundle there though. Gonna wait for a couple days, but I might have to pre-order it at Gamestop.com. How do they do Pre-Orders for online? Do they charge you right after your order or is it more like Amazon?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Collector's Edition - Euro boxart
*


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Collector's Edition - Euro boxart
> *



Awesome


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 30, 2011)

the triforce will be in the game, dont beleive me ? check link's shield in this picture 



nothing special you say, but do that mean, ganondorf is here ? when they asked the guy in the interview he remained quiet and said nothing, he didin't said if he was or wasn't in the game


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Collector's Edition - Euro boxart
> *



That is some sexy shit, FUCK I need my hours to actually pay this off!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 30, 2011)

OHGOD I want that special edition set SO BADLY!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2011)

Then get it. :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2011)

God damn it. I thought i was above hype.

Gotta get this badly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

Pre-ordering it from Amazon right now.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It utilizes the Wiimote Plus so that the way you move the Wiimote is the way the sword moves. They've put much more emphasis on enemy strategy, such as having to time your attacks and stab/swing just the right way, and so on.
> 
> In other words; we MAKE the combos.



Do I have extra skills like Spin attack upgrades, helm splitter and shield bash?
I better get that shit and much more, im tired of not having fancy shit to do. 

Ganondorf better be in this game, or Vaati, no newgen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), tired of these zant dudes and shit, cus they're fucking shit 

On a less serious note.
Epona should have a rocket launcher.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 30, 2011)

Well well, I'll be looking forward to this one


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

*Legend of Zelda: Skyword Sword bundle price at $69.99 and includes...*

...a fucking gold Wii Remote + and a bonus CD.




Bonus CD comes with all of the early prints of the game though.

I gotta say, dis iz awesome!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

This was posted in the Skyward sword thread already.

But yes, it is awesome.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a Skyword Sword thread? Wut?

Why must I be late to the party all the time?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Because I'm black?


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> There is a Skyword Sword thread? Wut?



He's talking about this:


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> There is a Skyword Sword thread? Wut?
> 
> Why must I be late to the party all the time?



 ^^


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2011)

Ha! Now you're linking to the thread you're already in!


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Ha! Now you're linking to the thread you're already in!



You monster!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Ha! Now you're linking to the thread you're already in!




First modpowerjoke I've ever read.

Rep coming your way, when I'm no longer 24h'd


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Ha! Now you're linking to the thread you're already in!



 he didn't see that one coming!!


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

When this game turns out to be ass I want my reps.
If it turns out to be good , I still want my reps, maybe a little less.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2011)

*REPORT - The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword limited grabs top preorder spot at GameStop*



> Pre-order sales for Nintendo Co.’s The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Gold Remote Bundle for the Wii ranked as the top-selling pre-order product at GameStop Corp.’s online division upon availability at the retailer.
> 
> This week, the The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Gold Remote Bundle ranked as No. 1 best-selling pre-order product at Gamestop.com.
> 
> ...







*Number 2 in Amazon!*



So I hear no hyped for this game? so wth is going? Maybe the Gold stuff have something to do with this?


----------



## Satou (Sep 5, 2011)

Legend of Zelda's "gold" merchandise have always been well sought out.  This time is no exception.  Whether it's a gold Ocarina of Time cartridge, gold hologram Majora's Mask cartridge, and many others, people will buy those items up, especially with the Zelda franchise as high built up as it is.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Hell, even I might jump on this shit and I'm not even what you'd call a true Zelda fan. Generally the series is hit or miss with me.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 5, 2011)

Pfft it's in gold big deal. Only reason to get this shit is because you can probably turn a profit in 10+ years selling it as a collectors item.
Collectors edition should come bundled with Twilight Princess: Not shit version, where the game stops being retardedly easy even if you have no shield and use the wooden sword .


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I'm not the biggest Zelda fan but I enjoy the games, and since I don't have a Wii motion plus getting this would be a money saver. I mean a CD, gold wiimotion plus anda  game for 70 bucks is way better than games for 60 dollars.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2011)

Can anyone make out the critter Link is fighting in this picture:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like the scorpion.

Also I am slightly bummed that it won't be geographically as big as TP. Well at least it'll have lots of content.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 8, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Looks like the scorpion.
> 
> Also I am slightly bummed that it won't be geographically as big as TP. Well at least it'll have lots of content.



That was one of the things I liked about TP.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 9, 2011)

What the fuck Nintendo? I totally thought the Gold Wii Remote would contain precious metals.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2011)

lol                              .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> What the fuck Nintendo? I totally thought the Gold Wii Remote would contain precious metals.



I would melt it down and sell it if it did.


Also, anybody know if we can choose to play without motion controls?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 10, 2011)

This is cool:



Oh, I found this funny convo on gamefaqs:



> MooglePeru: Dark Link in AoL is the hardest boss of the franchise without using the corner trick, period.
> 
> MetalKirbyPlush: Sitting in the corner spamming crouch stabs was never the key to beating him. It's a glitch where Dark Link refuses to block. He's obscenely hard outside of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## tessacha (Sep 10, 2011)

I want it nao. The trailer and pictures look amazing *o* . Link FTW.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgY3sJXNmog[/YOUTUBE]

- move toward colored beacons that let you know where you can jump to areas below the clouds
- place your own beacons to search specific islands in Skyloft
- pull out a sailcloth to act as a parachute to avoid damage when jumping
- Eldin Volcano is briefly shown and will be detailed later

I want rep for this. people took too long to post it.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgY3sJXNmog[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - move toward colored beacons that let you know where you can jump to areas below the clouds
> - place your own beacons to search specific islands in Skyloft
> ...



It really looks like wind waker meets twilight princess


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the little bit of the volcano music in the video.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 12, 2011)

The symbol on the sail is a combo of the traditional bird symbol and a trident...


Also, it occurred to me why Link wears baggy pants instead of leggings in this game. 
It's because he's always jumping around/dropping/etc and flying in the air. So they designed Link in such a way that they could avoid giving someone an... interesting view at certain angles. So disappointing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The symbol on the sail is a combo of the traditional bird symbol and a trident...
> 
> 
> *Also, it occurred to me why Link wears baggy pants instead of leggings in this game.
> It's because he's always jumping around/dropping/etc and flying in the air. So they designed Link in such a way that they could avoid giving someone an... interesting view at certain angles. So disappointing.*


 They are protecting Link from you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Warning Spoiler!
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - juicy new info (spoilers)*

The Game Informer issue with it's 10 page Skyward Sword feature is out, and it brings some juicy new details with it. If you don't want to have some things spoiled for you, I suggest staying away from this post!

- digging gloves reconfirmed
- look very similar to the Mole Mitts
- new enemy revealed for the Silent Realm


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 12, 2011)

man this game its so awsome................


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be able to play this on dolphin


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's the gameplay footage for those who missed it and for those who need to re-live the epic.

pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StXfwq4GU3g&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


all the footages Youtube version!!Omg!!


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!! Dat Gameplay


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*TGS: Skyward Sword's 50 to 100 Hours of Gameplay
A 'second playthrough' and boss challenge mode max out Link's adventure.*



> If you thought you'd run through Link's latest quest once and be done with The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, think again. During Nintendo's Tokyo Game Show press conference, the company stated that Skyward Sword will have a "second playthrough" and a boss challenge mode that will equate to between 50 and 100 hours of gameplay. Specific details about what exactly these modes entail was not announced, but it was confirmed that Skyward Sword will use a hint system similar to that of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 13, 2011)

So then that means 25 to 50 hours of gameplay for one playthrough, which is pretty decent.  I am happy for a second quest.  I think every Zelda game should have that.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm guessing the 2nd playthrough will probably up the difficulty.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't wait for this.....OMG


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2011)

Zelda went Super Mario Sunshine on us.


----------



## Satou (Sep 13, 2011)

Will the second time around be like OoT's Master Quest where the alternative game assembly was harder?  Hope so.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 13, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Zelda went Super Mario Sunshine on us.


And Bioshock Infinite, and Animal Crossing, and Shadow of the Colossus, and... So much awesomeness


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Just who is this character?*



> Did you watch the special 25th anniversary Zelda video that Nintendo put together? At the video we get to see even more Skyward Sword footage, and I noticed a character that I haven't seen before. I've placed it after the jump to avoid spoiling things for those trying to keep details away from their eyes.







> Am I mistaken, or is this a new character? Could this actually be Fi? It looks like a similar body type to me. Anyone care to take a stab at this one?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Official Skyward Sword Website Opens. Includes a History Video hiding a new trailer.*



watch the whole video guys.

Edit:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSqB6bipa8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 13, 2011)

Upgrade System Trailer


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Skyward Sword Better Be The Best Zelda Game Or There Will Be No More Zeldas*



> Shigeru  Miyamoto spoke at Nintendo’s Q&A and he posed some put some pretty scary thoughts out there: a warning to Nintendo Developers behind the game that Skyward Sword better be the best Zelda game out there or we’ll no longer see him again. The same statement was made for Star Fox as well and so far we havn’t seen a new Star Fox game in making yet (The 3DS remake doesn’t necessarily count).
> 
> Wow! Can you imagine a generation growing up without Link? Apart from Mario, he is probably one of the other most recognizable characters out there. With Ocarina of Time on the 3Ds giving me hours of entertainment at the moment and the recent tech demo showing off an HD Zelda game, I really hope his words do not come into fruition…but it’s really going to be tough to live up to one of greatest games of the decade (Yes, I’m talking about Ocarina).


----------



## Satou (Sep 13, 2011)

Miyamoto accepts only the best I see.  Apparently it's make the best or GTFO.

Guess I'll wait to see what how the Skyward Sword staff respond to this.  I imagine there to be at least some interesting personal comments.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Warning!!! Spoilers!!*

*Details from Game Informer:*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*About Overworld/underworld traversal*
- statues are scattered about dungeons and the overworld
- statues are save points and portals to the world above the clouds
- Skyloft's map resembles that of Wind Waker
- bird flight is much faster than boat speed in Wind Waker
- you'll come across enemies and tornados while flying
- dungeon maps automatically fill in treasure and boss locations
- developers are treating the overworld as a big dungeon itself
- between dungeon segments now feature combat and puzzle solving that would normally be in dungeons
- no worries about controlling wind patterns while flying
- beams of light shoot up from the clouds to indicate locations
- green beam above the forest, red beam above the volcano
- set your own blue beacon to guide yourself during flight
- treasure hunting system
- while on ground, find hidden rune-encrusted boxes
- raise your sword to build up power and slash the boxes to teleport them to the clouds
- this unlocks treasure chests above the clouds
- chests are glowing points on your map
- Link can jump off his bird above any island or beacon
- between dungeon segments now feature combat and puzzle solving that would normally be in dungeons
- it took the Game Informer staffer 3 hours of overworld action before he could enter the dungeon

*About the new Stamina meter*
- grab a refreshing fruit to refill your stamina meter, or let it slowly refill on its own
- if it empties all the way you'll be immobilized for a few seconds
- dash up steep hills
- dash into a wall to climb up a short distance
- climbing puzzles have you figuring out where to go so you can rest and climb more, or find a spot to eat a fruit and continue on

About the 2nd dungeon and it's enemies and surrounding locales.
- Eldin Volcano is where the a race of Mogma live
- Mogma are muscular creatures that have unique hair styles, and only pop their upper body above the ground to talk
- Mogma are accompanied by upbeat, jazzy music that features snapping fingers
- The Mogma warn link about a group of shady 'guys in red' as he heads deeper into the volcano
- orange slime monsters split into smaller enemies when you hit them
- these smaller bits grow in size if you don't destroy them quickly enough
- some Pyrups drop Eldin Ore
- slimes may drop collectible goo
- seal-like enemy called a 'Pyrup' hides beneaths rocks and inside walls
- the Pyrup will climb into walls and spout fire that blocks you
- run up a hill while bokoblins throw bounders from above
- you have to use certain types of swings to take out this enemy, and when you do they'll hit the hill below and roll down to the bottom before they disappear
- Bokoblins will also stomp on your hands when you're climbing up ledges and swing at you with their maces
- some Bokoblins have horns that allow them to call in reinforcements
- some Bokoblins hide in wooden towers that you have to blow up with bombs
- Fire Temple is the second dungeon
- Lizalfos can block all sword attacks at first
- dodge his move to make him taunt and then you can attack
- the volcano has a fish enemy that pops out of the lava and shoots fireballs at you
- defeat the enemy by tossing a bomb in its mouth
- Fire Temple boss battle takes place on a narrow ramp with a pit of lava at the bottom and bombs/hearts at the top
- the boss' name is Scaldera, which looks like a giant bolder with legs

*About items*
- Bomb Bag returns, which allows you to store bomb flowers
- depending on how you hold the Wiimote, you can perform an overhead bomb, or roll one
- you can put spin on bombs as well by twisting your wrist
- if you get set on fire and pull out a bomb, it will explode
- use the Digging Mitts to find rupees, hearts and other secrets
- Whip can grab onto certain elements of the environment, and also stun enemies
- gain a new musical item that uses the MotionPlus to play
-collect materials and rupees to upgrade a slingshot to utilize a spread shot


*About Dowsing ability*
- this Skyward Sword has the power of dowsing
- to use the dowsing ability, you hold the sword out in front of you and the game goes into first person
- the sword makes a noise when pointed in the direction you need to go
- use this ability to find keys, hearts and even Zelda herself
- no compass in this version of the game, as it's replaced by the dowsing ability

*More info on Ghirahim*
- Ghirahim shows up in the Forest and Fire temples
- Ghirahim calls Zelda a 'precious oracle' and a 'female servant of the Goddess'
- Ghirahim summons the Fire Temple boss, tells you you'll never find Zelda and then flees


*About the Silent Realm*
- The Silent Realm lets you take on 'spiritual tests that Link must go through in an alternate world'
- return to twisted versions of previous areas
- this Silent Realm location involves the overworld area that surrounded the Forest Temple
- mixes tear collecting of Twilight Princess and stealth of Phantom Hourglass
- shove the Skyward Sword into the ground to access these areas, and enter with no weapons
- fill a spiritual vessel with tears, all while Guardians try to block you
- these Guardians can knock you out with one hit
- you enter the Silent Realm in a circle of safety, but the Guardians activate as soon as you leave that circle
- this is when the Guardians raise their arms/swords and the industrial music begins
- Guardians deactivate as you pick up tears
- you get 90 seconds after grabbing a tear to get the next, or the Guardians wake up
- lantern-wielding ghosts float by, and if you are hit with their light the Guardians activate no matter how much time has passed
- collect light seeds to make the remaining tears shoot a beam of light into the sky for 30 seconds

*About music*
- Guardians of the Silent Realm are accompanied by industrial music akin to something in Silent Hill
- this new approach to music comes as Aonuma's goal to 'break down some of the typical patterns you see in Zelda games'
- other musical cues in the game that long-time fans will appreciate
- includes a surprising use of the overworld theme from the original Legend of Zelda
- Aonuma reveals details behind the main theme for Skyward Sword, which is Zelda's Lullaby reversed

"Sound director Hajime Wakai actually created that. He did it secretly and didn't let me know. It wasn't just a matter of them being silly or playing around but really looking at what they can do with the music that would draw on the rich musical history of the series but still offer something new.

The main theme is called 'The Goddess' Song.' There is an intentional connection between the Goddess and Zelda, so we wanted those two songs to relate to one another."

"Mr. Kondo did something interesting with the arrangement. He requested that when we record it with the orchestra, there must be a bugle that sounds as if it's coming from off in the distance. When you hear that sound in the prologue, what sounds almost like a military bugle, it adds this great feeling to it." - Wakai

"We've been talking a lot about how we're trying to make this Zelda game feel new and different, but there will come a point in the game where you'll still get that final feeling that this is still a Zelda game."

"A number of people working on Zelda now are people that grew up playing Zelda. From their perspective, they're looking at it as, 'What are some of the things that failed to be helpful in getting through the game?' They're stripping that out and streamlining."

"Some of the fun we had back then was lost in the creation of later games. The problem is that when you do something once in a game like Ocarina of Time, when you make the next game it becomes expected that all of that is there. You end up spending a lot of time creating all these elements of the game just to meet expectations. (My goal with Skyward Sword is to) take the franchise into new places." - Eiji Aonuma


----------



## Stroev (Sep 13, 2011)

Saw it all last night, still fucking great.

Can't be more reggie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2011)

It is shaping up to be one of the best Zelda games, now if it beats Ocarina we'll just have to wait and see. I think it has a chance personally.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2011)

Its trying to beat Majora's Mask not Ocarina

They *did* say they were going to implement a system like MM's into the game, so it may just succeed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2011)

The feel reminds more of ALTTP if anything, especially with the artstyle, though it also reminds me of wind waker.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 13, 2011)

goddamn

this game will be amazing.

and i need to buy wii again.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2011)

*See The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword’s Item Upgrade System In Action*



> Back in July, Nintendo said that The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword would feature an item upgrade system by which you’d be able to upgrade items such as your shield, using collected treasure and artefacts. Today, we have a trailer of how this works:



You can watch the video 

*Source:* 

Not sure if posted already, though.

So awesome ^^


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2011)

The games look to be taking the best out of the previous Zeldas and combining them. Simple, yet likely very effective.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2011)

Link is one ugly dude in this game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

Some of that info with my reactions inserted:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Items confirmed : Double Clawshots, Mole Mitts, Gust Jar, Bug-Catching Net. *No Cape? What about Cane of Somaria with upgrades?  Instead we get... Gust Jar and Bug Net? *

2. Modes confirmed : Boss Rush, Second Quest. *OMGYAYAYAYAY*

4. New characther revealed, looks like a cross between Zelda and Ghirahim. Speculated to be Impa/a Sheikah. *looked like a blonde Gerudo to me...*

5. The Sky has a WW style map. *NOOOOOOOOOO*

8. Beedle returns. *Does this mean no Tingle? YAAAAAAAAAAAY*

11. A crapload of different shields have been seen. I've counted 6 so far. *AND THEY ALL LOOK COOL!*


12. The "whale" from the E32011 trailer that swallowed Zelda is a colossus like boss.
13. There IS another whale that looks freaking' similar to the Wind Fish, that apparently you fight while riding the bird.
- this Skyward Sword has the power of dowsing
- to use the dowsing ability, you hold the sword out in front of you and the game goes into first person
- the sword makes a noise when pointed in the direction you need to go
- use this ability to find keys, hearts and even Zelda herself *Shadow of the Colossus much?*

- example of how it might work: collect materials and rupees to upgrade a slingshot to utilize a spread shot *What, a USEFUL Slingshot?  No way...*

- statues are save points and portals to the world above the clouds
- Skyloft?s map resembles that of Wind Waker *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*

- bird flight is much faster than boat speed in Wind Waker *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY*

- treasure hunting system
- while on ground, find hidden rune-encrusted boxes
- raise your sword to build up power and slash the boxes to teleport them to the clouds
- this unlocks treasure chests above the clouds
- chests are glowing points on your map *Oh, god not more 'treasure hunting'... the rewards had damn well better be worth it this time around.*

- dash into a wall to climb up a short distance *Ninja Link *

- mixes tear collecting of Twilight Princess and stealth of Phantom Hourglass *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*





I'm having mixed feelings about this.  Part of me is squealing with delight while the other part is recoiling in horror. I'm sure I'll enjoy at half of the game, for what it's worth.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2011)

I want this now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Some of that info with my reactions inserted:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Interesting stuff. thanks for sharing...


----------



## LMJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like the water zone/area is gonna be annoying again. But i don't mind that.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm digging that Deku leaf like cape thing I saw in the items upgrade trailer. I really loved floating to different locations with the leaf in WW.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Looks like the water zone/area is gonna be annoying again. But i don't mind that.



That might recreate the (imo) awesome OoT feeling.

I gotta say, this game is looking amazing, atm.
It seems it mixes TP, WW, PH, MM and OoT.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That might recreate the (imo) awesome OoT feeling.
> 
> I gotta say, this game is looking amazing, atm.
> It seems it mixes TP, WW, PH, MM and OoT.
> ...



Don't forget ALttP/ST and TMC what with the


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bug Net and Gust Jar.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Don't forget ALttP/ST and TMC what with the
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My bad: those too, offcourse.

REALLY awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Skyward Sword to have over 100 minutes of cut scenes*

From the official Zelda facebook page:

"Guess what?! The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword will include more than 100 mins. of cinematic cut scenes, have a boss challenge mode and optional hint movies if you get stuck. So epic!"



Take that, MGS4!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Updated Zelda: Skyward Sword boxart*



Nintendo has added a few new elements to the boxart. It now contains an ESRB rating (E10+, not T like Twilight Princess), a 25th Anniversary logo, and Wii MotionPlus icon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2011)

I should go and preorder the limited edition soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jq3UFH3-Ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm totally watching someone LP this, just to pour to buy a wii for it


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 17, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Updated Zelda: Skyward Sword boxart*



Okay, why is the Triforce over his crotch?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Because he wants Zelda to grab her piece.............


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Okay, why is the Triforce over his crotch?



It's not over his crotch, it's up on his hip lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Nintendo giving away 25 Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword demo discs to German fan site*







> Wow...talk about a collector's item in the making. Nintendo is, for an unexplained reason, giving away 25 copies of a demo for The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. Right now, it looks like this one German fansite is the only place to have a chance at this. Makes you wonder if Nintendo is going to try this with some other locations around the world. What I wouldn't give to have one of those in my collection!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

It's unlikely to be a Germany-only thing. I mean, the Zelda concert apparently has memorabilia for those who have VIP tickets. It'd make sense for them to give away the demo there, as well.

I hope I win a pair of those tickets.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm definatly getting this game soon!


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 19, 2011)

Finally got my GI mag in and the Skyward Sword art cover and previous games coverage was pretty sweet. Looking forward to this game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't get why many people bashed this game for having new art/graphics, imo they look very stunning and have a WW kind of feel to it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Our Impressions Of The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*



watch the video guys.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Our Impressions Of The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*
> 
> 
> 
> watch the video guys.



Wow, this is the first information that has made me legitimately excited about this game.  I figured it would be good, but some of the new features and information about the map sound really cool.  They've taken some pages from Monster Hunter with the enemy parts upgrading items and more in-depth actions with a stamina meter.

These are the type of changes the series really needed and I'm very happy to see them.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 23, 2011)

I wish Nintendo would embrace online gaming more and offer some cool Zelda DLC!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't fathom what DLC for a Zelda game would consist of.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 23, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I can't fathom what DLC for a Zelda game would consist of.





More Weapons

More Gear

More Perks

More Missions & Exploring

oh wait.........


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 23, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> More Weapons
> 
> More Gear



Pointless if there's no use for them.



> More Perks



What?



> More Missions & Exploring



What would be the point if it doesn't relate to the main quest?


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 23, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Pointless if there's no use for them.


That's were the extra quest comes in. Also variety is the spice.



> What?



New Moves, Combos, & upgrades.



> What would be the point if it doesn't relate to the main quest?



Having more fun exploring the vast wasteland of Hyrule & above, dream about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2011)

Preordered the limited edition tonight, put $20 towards it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2011)

Zelda is just not the type of game to have DLC. It just wouldn't work. You buy the game because of the gameplay and story beyond the collectables there isn't much else. New weapons are pointless without dungeons and if the dungeons aren't tied to the main story then it's pointless as well.

So pre-ordering this game. And getting a copy of GI just for that cover.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah DLC is generally just a lazy developers way making extra money by producing the same amount of content. I'm glad Nintendo have expressed the wish to stay the fuck away from it.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 24, 2011)

Not all DLC is bad, it's actually a great way to keep adding on to the game. However, it's just stupid when developers hold back content and have DLC at launch.


----------



## Satou (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe if the DLC is something like a "Master Quest" version of the original game, then more weapons, moves, temples could work to give an "alternate" retelling of the story.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> I wish Nintendo would embrace online gaming more and offer some cool Zelda DLC!



Nintendo will never use DLC. They're even allowing it on the 3DS, but refusing to use it themselves. They believe in making the best game possible and putting everything on the card/disc, not holding content back to sell off for ridiculous prices.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think I would want DLC in my Legend of Zelda. 

But I digress, we don't have to worry on that since Nintendo doesn't do it for its other games anyway.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah DLC is generally just a lazy developers way making extra money by producing the same amount of content. I'm glad Nintendo have expressed the wish to stay the fuck away from it.



Yeah instead they'll just re-release old games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah instead they'll just re-release old games.


 You didn't read the others users comments?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> You didn't read the others users comments?


I did, don't see how they invalidate my post.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 25, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I did, don't see how they invalidate my post.



Complaining about rereleases is pretty pointless. Everyone whined that all the 3DS had were ports of old games, but looking at the Vita's games reveals the same. All these HD Collections and ports are no different to what the movie industry is going through with all their remakes and Bluray rereleases.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 25, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Complaining about rereleases is pretty pointless. Everyone whined that all the 3DS had were ports of old games, but looking at the Vita's games reveals the same. All these HD Collections and ports are no different to what the movie industry is going through with all their remakes and Bluray rereleases.



Well to describe DLC as merely lazy developers making more money of the same content, how does that not apply to re-releases.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 25, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Well to describe DLC as merely lazy developers making more money of the same content, how does that not apply to re-releases.


Its not exactly the same thing. DLC is usually things that should of went into the game but were held back to be DLC so that they can make more money. They deny you content that the game should have had, making you pay more for the game if you want to have the "complete" game. Nintendo is out to make a quick buck with their re-releases but someone who has already owned the game doesn't need to buy it again for the system they're now releasing it on, so they're not robbing anyone of anything like with DLC. They're just allowing the new generation to experience old games with updates.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 25, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Well to describe DLC as merely lazy developers making more money of the same content, how does that not apply to re-releases.



Rereleases typically allow people who never played a game before to actually play it. Most gamers these days didn't even start gaming with a PS2, let alone a PSOne. They're all about the PS3 and 360, as old as that'll inevitably make you feel. So the whole point behind rereleases is usually to allow those people to play those legendary games.

Either that, or they're just rereleasing a game that didn't sell so well so they're kinda hoping they can get a bit more money out of it.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 25, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Complaining about rereleases is pretty pointless. Everyone whined that all the 3DS had were ports of old games, but looking at the Vita's games reveals the same. All these HD Collections and ports are no different to what the movie industry is going through with all their remakes and Bluray rereleases.



But Dat Uncharted: Golden Abyss



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Its not exactly the same thing. DLC is usually things that should of went into the game but were held back to be DLC so that they can make more money. They deny you content that the game should have had, making you pay more for the game if you want to have the "complete" game. Nintendo is out to make a quick buck with their re-releases but someone who has already owned the game doesn't need to buy it again for the system they're now releasing it on, so they're not robbing anyone of anything like with DLC. They're just allowing the new generation to experience old games with updates.



If the DLC was release close to launch i would believe the same thing but if it's released almost a year later or more i believe  the developers did put effort into DLC. Guilty as charge, i did buy the RE4 HD on Xbox Live after already owning it on the gamecube.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't wait for Game Informer's next Zelda spot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

*G4 bashes Zelda: Skyward Sword*



> It?s no secret that G4 has been involved with quite a bit of Nintendo bashing in the past. I can still remember when Morgan Webb essentially called Super Mario Galaxy kiddy a couple of years ago.
> 
> And now they?re at it again! In a video that covers action games, Webb and Adam Sessler touch briefly on The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword? except their comments aren?t too positive.
> 
> ...





 Uncharted? seriously? that is the best example they have?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 27, 2011)

> Morgan Webb: And how great would a Zelda game be on a modern console with modern graphics. We’re never going to see that.




Graphics really? I would be genuinely annoyed if this was by someone more credible, good thing its just lolG4.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2011)

> Morgan Webb: And how great would a Zelda game be on a modern console with modern graphics. We?re never going to see that.



ITT: Zelda doesn't print money, the WiiU doesn't exist and the Zelda HD video never happened.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> ITT: Zelda doesn't print money, the WiiU doesn't exist and *the Zelda HD video never happened.*


 Yeah never happened.. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4jKxqRbklA[/YOUTUBE]


btw I still get chills by this video. lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Warning Spoilers** The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - TONS of new details/spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 





- Ghirahim seeks to revive his master.
- The headmaster of the Knight Academy Link goes to is named Gaepora.
- Gaepora is Zelda's father.
- Gaepora laugh like this "Hoo hoo hoo", which seems Owl like.
- Zelda wakes up Link one morning to show him her dress for the Bird Riders ceremony.
- Noticing how lazy Link is about his flying training, Zelda pushes him off the edge of Skyloft.
- During the "date" after the competition, Zelda is trying to tell something to Link she's been meaning to tell him for a long time, but is interrupted by a tornado.
- Link has nightmares of the black creature that shallows Zelda.
- During the attack of said creature, Link is saved by his bird, which are called Loftwings.
- Fi appears in Skyloft after the attack and Link chases her all around Skyloft to the Goddess Statue.
- The Sheikhas Stones are back.
- The Eldin Volcano's dungeon is NOT the Fire Temple, it's the EARTH Temple.
- The bullies are named Groose, Cawlin and Stritch. Groose, the red-haired one, has a big crush on Zelda.
- Other characters includes Pipit, a senior student and bird expert. And Fledge, a nice guy but kind of a wimp.


Gameplay details:

- Night/Day transition does not occur in real-time. Link must go to bed and choose to get up at night or at day.
- Monster appear during the night. Cats become aggressive.
- The HUD is customization. Standard, Light and Pro. Standard shows the full controller overlay and button functions, Light only the buttons and Pro is almost completely clean.
- The only way to save your game is with the birds statues. They are pretty much everywhere, including mid-dungeon and right before boss rooms.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuck time to quit the Internet for two whole months.

WHY would you release spoilers two full months in advance of the release?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> ITT: Zelda doesn't print money, the WiiU doesn't exist and the Zelda HD video never happened.



If it isn't looking down sights, with realistic graphics and massive gore it's shit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 27, 2011)

Very mild spoiler, but look at Link in the left picture:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Lol, he fell out of bed and is still asleep.  I used to do that when I was a little kid.


----------



## Satou (Sep 28, 2011)

X-Play host reviewers?   Fairly interesting story and gameplay spoilers.  Link's behavior is comical as always.  Aspects could still change, so I won't take everything at full value and instead just wait until the game comes out before making such extreme comments like others have done.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2011)

>His master

Just another way of saying that Ganondorf is going to make an apperance


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >His master
> 
> Just another way of saying that Ganondorf is going to make an apperance


Ganondorf isn't even supposed to have been born yet, at least to my understanding.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2011)

Nintendo has a way of making things work


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Ganondorf isn't even supposed to have been born yet, at least to my understanding.


since when does zelda timeline make any sense anyway?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 28, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> since when does zelda timeline make any sense anyway?


Until this game they never even admitted to there being a timeline. They stated that this game takes place a century or two before OoT.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - leaked intro, more story details*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Until this game they never even admitted to there being a timeline. They stated that this game takes place a century or two before OoT.



Wait. Is Link suppose to be immortal or something? Are there multiple Links? Is he constantly reincarnated?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wait. Is Link suppose to be immortal or something? Are there multiple Links? Is he constantly reincarnated?



Multiple Links with just as many Zeldas. The Links share no relation to each other other than the fact they're all heroes and hylian.

But yeah as for a timeline, let's let nintendo sort that out. All we know is that Skyward Sword is where everything starts and where Ocarina picks up. Then you split with the WW/MM timeline on one end and twilight princess on the other, beyond that good luck.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

If it's multiple Links then why bother with a timeline? You could instead just establish them as different universes.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If it's multiple Links then why bother with a timeline? You could instead just establish them as different universes.



Neh, asked them that. They said there was a timeline and claimed Ocarina had two endings. One in which Ganon was beat in the future seven years time and the other where Link stayed as a child then left.

Personally I think the timeline bit started with Ocarina and now they're just rolling with it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Until this game they never even admitted to there being a timeline. They stated that this game takes place a century or two before OoT.



New to the timeline craze, i see.

Nintendo has admitted to a timeline since Ocarina of Time and perpetuated it with the following games, saying which one took place in both timelines it created.

Ocarina of Time was the first in the timeline for a long time since its inception, until Skyward Sword got into details and revealed it was going to explain the origins of the Master Sword and such.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtckgYN_T-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - opening, romance, combat training trailers, new screens*



pek

Romance Trailer!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE5yYPEWiBw[/YOUTUBE]

Sword Tutorial Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWRc3UDhsj0[/YOUTUBE]

Dramatic New Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhw5_WQDtp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Japanese gamers showing love for The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*

Well here's something I didn't expect to see. Check out the Amazon top-sellers in games for Japan.



Japan isn't as into Zelda as we in the states are, but it's clear that they're hyped for Skyward Sword! Let's hope that hype hangs in there until launch, and then long thereafter!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2011)

Does Japan even have anything else atm?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Does Japan even have anything else atm?


 Final Fantasy XIII-2?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 29, 2011)

I wish I could play this game with the GC pad. I dislike the Wii remote.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

This game is looking awesome.

Can't wait to play it


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 29, 2011)

"Just friends" my foot.  Well we have two more months.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> "Just friends" my foot.  Well we have two more months.


 Yeah lol I remember when Nintendo said that. "they are just childhood friend" LIES!!!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 29, 2011)

Just pre-ordered the collector's edition!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> New to the timeline craze, i see.


I'm not fully informed on everything about it but I'm not apart of the craze. I don't understand why so many people care about the timeline, actually.

I know about MM taking place after OoT and TP and WW being two branches off of OoT's timeline, I was talking about something else I read that talked about them saying for sure that they have a timeline that includes all the games and their place in time. It was in this thread IIRC.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2011)

I read the 10 page article in the new Game Informer while I was out on a little road trip, the game is shaping up to be spectacular.

Also, cute little romance going on. Finally.  Childhood friends my ass, Nintendo.


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 29, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Childhood friends my ass, Nintendo.



LOZ: minish cap


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

Skyward Sword at Nintendo 3DS Conference (Official NoA Translation) 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJmcsgjYo6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 29, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> LOZ: minish cap



Oh but this Zelda seems to know what she wants.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 29, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh but this Zelda seems to know what she wants.



But that means I cant make fanfictions shipping MexZelda anymore


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Nintendo's Most Expensive Game?*
Shigeru Miyamoto spills the beans in a new interview.



> Zelda creator Shigeru Miyamoto recently dropped some new info on the development of The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, Link's next big console adventure. The news comes care of a new video interview posted on the game's official Japanese site, as translated by our friends over at Andriasang.
> 
> The video shows a conversation between Miyamoto and Nintendo President Satoru Iwata, wherein Miyamoto talks about the high cost of developing this epic adventure. Although he admits he can't say for sure if Skyward Sword has the highest development cost of any Nintendo game, it's definitely way up there.
> 
> This should come as no surprise considering the game boasts between 50 to 100 hours of gameplay, a second quest, a boss challenge mode and over 100 minutes of cutscenes. Miyamoto says the focus this time around was on making the gameplay instinctive and simple, all while capturing the good, difficult fun of the old Zelda titles.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 30, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> But that means I cant make fanfictions shipping MexZelda anymore



SS Link and TP Link are two different Links so you can carry on. 

Hell the game looks to up there in terms of production costs.


----------



## Malv213 (Sep 30, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> But that means I cant make fanfictions shipping MexZelda anymore



You could, since it's a different Zelda, as said above.  I actually haven't been religiously following news on this. Will we literally be seeing the kingdom of Hyrule be founded?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 30, 2011)

Probably posted already, but just in case:

*Watch Miyamoto’s The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Presentation In English*



> Nintendo of America have posted an official translation of Miyamoto’s The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword presentation at Nintendo’s 3DS conference, which took place the week of Tokyo Game Show. You can watch the subtitled video below, which Zelda Informer managed to get their hands on:
> 
> 
> As previously reported, Miyamoto mentions that the game will have over 100 minutes of cinematics, and that actual playtime itself will range from 50 – 100 hours.



*Source:*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 1, 2011)

There were a couple of other videos that came out like... yesterday?
I'll try to find them.

Here's one that focuses on Link and Zelda:


Here's a combat tutorial one:


Here's the third one, with Phi/Fi dancing on water and a new aquatic species revealed:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - 'tools and combat'*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6DIAFcMrMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2011)

November needs to hurry up.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> But that means I cant make fanfictions shipping MexZelda anymore





I wouldn't worry too much, as there is a decent chance that some mystical force will keep them seperated or they go their seperate ways.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So you mean no implied sexual tension?
> Or just obvious (sexual) tension but still end up apart?




The second option.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So you mean no implied sexual tension?
> Or just obvious (sexual) tension but still end up apart?



The one that follows Zelda tradition, the second one.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

Spoilers:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently there WILL be a left-handed Link option! 
You start with six hearts? I wonder how many heart pieces there are in the game...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2011)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> The second option.





ShadowReij said:


> The one that follows Zelda tradition, the second one.



I figured as much. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP 3 heart challenges


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hYCgR9nuPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dei (Oct 6, 2011)

Is ganondorf confirmed to return?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Is ganondorf confirmed to return?


 He is confirmed not to return.. He is not part of this game...


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't wait for this game to take my money...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Warning Spoilers!!!!**[Trailer] The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Introduction Video*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSX03YWsc1A[/YOUTUBE]




Omg I love the music!!!!pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK3Fncl9eME[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0IUxUUXKFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Warning Spoilers!!!!**[Trailer] The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Introduction Video*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nope not watching it, I've been spoiled enough I don't need meaty story details.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 6, 2011)

I sooo want to try the TLoZ games, so why not try this one?  
So I'm buying this, but I played Brawl and Zelda had brown hair, just _why_ did she became blond again?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 6, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I sooo want to try the TLoZ games, so why not try this one?
> So I'm buying this, but I played Brawl and Zelda had brown hair, just _why_ did she became blond again?



Zelda has almost always been blonde. She was only brown haired in Twilight Princess, Zelda 2 and A Link to the Past. In every other game, she has been blonde.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I sooo want to try the TLoZ games, so why not try this one?
> So I'm buying this, but I played Brawl and Zelda had brown hair, just _why_ did she became blond again?



Depends, in Twilight Princess she had brown hair and Link had dirty blonde, now she's blonde again as she has mostly been.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 6, 2011)

I know she always had been blonde, but I liked the change, and now they changed it back. Wonder why they changed it in the first place. 

Crap, I forgot that TLoZ has spiders, and I have arachnophobia, that's gonna be tough.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Crap, I forgot that TLoZ has spiders, and I have arachnophobia, that's gonna be tough.



Wait.
Does arachnophobia also include being scared of drawn and/or animated (as in: non-existent/not real) spiders?

That's tough, indeed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I know she always had been blonde, but I liked the change, and now they changed it back. Wonder why they changed it in the first place.
> 
> Crap, I forgot that TLoZ has spiders, and I have arachnophobia, that's gonna be tough.



Neh, I wonder what are the odds that giant spider shows up again, I hope not. I like beating bosses once.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 7, 2011)

I realized that Octorok character in the "opening" trailer is the same one standing next to the goddess. Just needed confirmation since the spanish sneak peak earlier was a bit hard to see.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Zelda: Skyward Sword Dowsing trailer*





*Zelda: Skyward Sword "Skyview Temple" trailer*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Zelda: Skyward Sword Dowsing trailer*



... S-so... cuuuuuute... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kikwis?  Looks like 'kiwis.'


----------



## Velocity (Oct 7, 2011)

Damnit, Nintendo, give me this game!!!! pek


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, so far i could control myself from watching the intro of the game.

I'm like a Zen Master at this point.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, so far i could control myself from watching the intro of the game.
> 
> I'm like a Zen Master at this point.



Same here


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> He is confirmed not to return.. He is not part of this game...



Really                             ?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2011)

So does the intro have a ton of spoilers? I wanna watch it, but I don't wanna be spoiled.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm glad Ganondorf isn't in this. It means we might get another Zelda villain in the next Smash Bros. instead of an updated Ganondorf.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

that reminds me, when WAS the last time ganondorf appeared in a zelda game?


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 8, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> that reminds me, when WAS the last time ganondorf appeared in a zelda game?



Twilight Princess. Why?


----------



## xetal (Oct 8, 2011)

game looks really nice


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of you might enjoy this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhsVcvRsFgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 10, 2011)

Zelda just aint the same without Ganon imo...

Nontheless, I will be getting this game since it looks amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2011)

Ganon has been used far too much. I want something different from the classic "omg Link is actually a hero, Zelda has been kidnapped by Ganon, gotta go around and beat bosses and get the triforce, then beat Ganon and then beat Ganon again after he turns into a giant pig, get thanked by the princess, live happily ever after until Ganon gets released again and the same thing happens all over again."

Leave that kind of repetition to Mario. At least Mario has had major gameplay changes. 2D Zelda and 3D Zelda have kept the same formulas forever.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 10, 2011)

Changing the villian from ganon to someone else doesn't remove the crap of the series all it does is remove someone iconic.

How about they start some more character development and plot instead of coming up with more throw-away villians.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Changing the villian from ganon to someone else doesn't remove the crap of the series all it does is remove someone iconic.
> 
> How about they start some more character development and plot instead of coming up with more throw-away villians.



And that's why Skyward Sword will be 50-100 hours long. 

Zelda isn't a princess anymore, she's a childhood friend instead that's just deemed to be right for what Ghirahim needs to accomplish.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Apparently, Ghirahim interacts with you during many points in your adventure, and there isn't some Ganon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) manipulating his actions; he's trying to revive his master, but it will be someone completely different, and he may or not revive him. Also, I believe he's supposed to be the boss of the first dungeon. Much better than the villain you see at the beginning of the game and don't interact with again until the end of the game.




At this point, having a Ganon with proper character development would just be awkward. He's been stapled into the series as the guy who just keeps coming back over and over again to try and take over Hyrule because he just wants to. That only changed in Wind Waker where he actually envied Hyrule and wanted Hyrule for himself so his people wouldn't have to suffer in the lifeless desert anymore.

Skyward Sword is slated to be the best Zelda to date in every aspect.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Changing the villian from ganon to someone else doesn't remove the crap of the series all it does is remove someone iconic.
> 
> How about they start some more character development and plot instead of coming up with more throw-away villians.



Nintendo games are light on plot and heavy on gameplay and innovation. There hasn't been a need to change that in thirty one years - and I for one never want that to change. The plot in a game should never be more than an excuse for you to get to the end of the level, to get to the next dungeon or to explore the world around you.

I'm not saying plots in games are a bad thing, but games shouldn't be story-driven. They should be experience-driven.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Leave that kind of repetition to Mario. At least Mario has had major gameplay changes. 2D Zelda and 3D Zelda have kept the same formulas forever.



Nintendo as a whole is steeped on repetition and LoZ is no different. You're still going to play as Link, Zelda is still going to be in peril, Links's still going to wear his green suit, he's still going to traverse forests, volcanoes and water filled environments, etc...It's pretty naive saying that LoZ suddenly is different and diversified because they're not using Ganon this time around.

Granted, he's not the only antagonist of the franchise and it's perfectly fine when they diversify in that aspect but he is the *MAIN* antagonist and one directly connected to the lore of the setting. Don't try to act as if he's less important as Zelda or Link. The Triforce links three main characters, not two.

That said, Ghirahim is a fucking fruit in tights. I'd much rather have Ganondorf.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo as a whole is steeped on repetition and LoZ is no different. You're still going to play as Link, Zelda is still going to be in peril, Links's still going to wear his green suit, he's still going to traverse forests, volcanoes and water filled environments, etc...It's pretty naive saying that LoZ suddenly is different and diversified because they're not using Ganon this time around.
> 
> Granted, he's not the only antagonist of the franchise and it's perfectly fine when they diversify in that aspect but he is the *MAIN* antagonist and one directly connected to the lore of the setting. Don't try to act as if he's less important as Zelda or Link. The Triforce links three main characters, not two.
> 
> That said, Ghirahim is a fucking fruit in tights. I'd much rather have Ganondorf.



I never said that LoZ wasn't steeped in repetition. That was the main part of the end of my post. And of course all that stuff is still going to happen. That's like saying Mario won't jump on enemies and beat up Bowser. LoZ: SS isn't different just because of the lack of Ganon, but it's a big start. They wanted to overhaul the series and make a completely fresh adventure. There's a new art style (remember the criticism Wind Waker got? Except I've heard nothing but positive comments about this new art style), there's upgrade mechanics to make it so that item you found in the dungeon isn't useless for the rest of the game, Ghirahim seems to be a fleshed out and well thought out antagonist, the new treasure finding system, etc. Skyward Sword isn't different because of the lack of Ganon, rather it compliments it as SS trying to be something new and different. I don't know where you got the thought that I think that SS is suddenly awesome because it doesn't have Ganon. As long as everything else remained and Ganon didn't have awful character development I'd gladly welcome him in SS.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 11, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Nintendo games are light on plot and heavy on gameplay and innovation. There hasn't been a need to change that in thirty one years - and I for one never want that to change. The plot in a game should never be more than an excuse for you to get to the end of the level, to get to the next dungeon or to explore the world around you.
> 
> I'm not saying plots in games are a bad thing, but games shouldn't be story-driven. They should be experience-driven.



Agreed, I actually prefer nintendo's approach to their game design, focus on the gameplay first then have the story follow it not the other way around. No point in having a good story when the gameplay is a pain in the ass.

Also there is nothing wrong with how Nintendo handles their franchises, minus Pokemon they clearly need to quit being lazy on it, when you play Zelda or Mario you already know the gist of the story, world in trouble princesses are kidnap play elf boy and get the master sword or the Italian plumber and stomp on turtles as you save both world and princess for big baddy. Simple and it works.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 14, 2011)

Screenshots with spoilers:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Link Belmont and the return of picking up enemies' weapons!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 16, 2011)

HOLY SHIT LINK JUMPING OUT OF THE WATER LIKE A GODDAMN MAJESTIC DOLPHIN


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2011)

This game really seems to be having it all.

Skyward sword's now up there amongst my most anticipated games.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This game really seems to be having it all.
> 
> Skyward sword's now up there amongst my most anticipated games.




You mean it hasn't always been? 

My hype level with this one is tied with UC3, if not more.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 17, 2011)

Stroev said:


> HOLY SHIT LINK JUMPING OUT OF THE WATER LIKE A GODDAMN MAJESTIC DOLPHIN


It seems like they really are putting in the best things from previous Zeldas. Majora's Mask


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> You mean it hasn't always been?



Not for me, no.

But the recent news and trailers really showed a world I would really like to explore and it really gave me a Zelda-y feeling. (Which is a good thing, imo)

Until recently I was really thrown off by the controls. I still am, but now it's trivial compared to the pros shown recently<3


----------



## Vei (Oct 17, 2011)

I am seriously looking forward to this game.


----------



## MossMan (Oct 17, 2011)

I reserved my copy at Gamestop yesterday


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 17, 2011)

MossMan said:


> I reserved my copy at Gamestop yesterday



Supporting GameStop? Naughty, naughty...


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 18, 2011)

Lulz                                     .


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2011)

Are there any other retailers offering pre-orders for the collector's edition?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 18, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Are there any other retailers offering pre-orders for the collector's edition?



If you haven't tried it before and don't mind buying online, you can try Amazon. I just love how they don't charge you until the product ships.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2011)

*Skyward Sword Review: Official Nintendo Magazine Gives it Their Highest-Ever Rating, Calls it the "Best Zelda Game Ever Made"*



> We've been tapping our feet and twiddling our thumbs impatiently while we waited for Official Nintendo Magazine's review score for Skyward Sword, and while the official review isn't showing up except on newstands, they've gone ahead and teased the game's score: 98/100. This is the same score they gave Ocarina of Time 3D, but it's still the highest score they've ever given any game ever.
> 
> What's more, they're calling it the "best Zelda game ever... It's not something we say lightly, but the Zelda series really has never been this good." Sounds like my hunches about the game being the greatest in the series were pretty solid! Supposedly the magazine is out now, so somebody scramble to pick one up so we can share all the reasons why!
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2011)

What're the chances that the Silver Chests that need to be unlocked by Goddess Cubes hold inside them the material needed to max out your equipment?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting. I despise using the Wii remote, but I would use it to play Zelda


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 21, 2011)

Three videos and some new screenshots: 
Written Info: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 21, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Three videos and some new screenshots:
> Written Info:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



                                          .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 21, 2011)

Edge is giving Skyward Sword a perfect ten:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2011)

Best to wait for the new nintendo console if you don't have a wii for this.
As for me a must buy.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 21, 2011)

I am intentionally missing all the news and things for this game so I can enjoy it more when I play it


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoilers:
 (trailer)
 (trailer, screens)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 21, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Edge is giving Skyward Sword a perfect ten:



Wow, Edge are usually pretty conservative with their ratings if I remember right. This is good news.


----------



## Vei (Oct 21, 2011)

As much as I don't like the Wii, I'm glad I have one. The trailers look great.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2011)

Perfect 10...awesome.

Can't wait to get it. => 

@Veirane: Time to get our Wiis out of the dust. (Unless you were playing Xenoblade Chronicles).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Spirit King (Oct 22, 2011)

I knew it the second I saw the gif that it was a "my body is ready" gif.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2011)

I was at Nintendo World in NYC today, and they had a Skyward Sword demo set up. I didn't get to play it, but I was watching some other people fight Ghirahim and whatnot. The game is fucking awesome.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been trying really hard not to get overly hyped but... oh, man...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I've been trying really hard not to get overly hyped but... oh, man...



Same here. But it's indeed difficult.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 23, 2011)

I been following every article about SS, that part where you can create your own potions got me. 

I want this game to be release really soon....


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2011)

*The Harp Is A Big Deal In The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*



> The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, like other Zelda games, has a musical instrument that you can use. This time, it’s a harp. It’s an item that’s passed on from Zelda to Link, and once you have it, you’ll be playing it using MotionPlus. The harp is also apparently a big enough deal in the game to have its own trailer. Watch it below:


----------



## Aeon (Oct 23, 2011)

New set.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 23, 2011)

epic set


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2011)

damnit i've been missing all the awesomeness that is this game.  the flying in the sky gameplay looks freaking kickass!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2011)

*New Skyward Sword Details: No Upgrades Required, Gratitude Points, Difficulty Level, and More*


*Spoiler*: _Quite a long interview_ 





> The Official Nintendo Magazine has a few new details this morning concerning The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. The new information comes in the form of an interview with the magazine's Skyward Sword reviewer, Steve Hogarty.
> 
> As a reminder, ONM's review is the first official review for the game; they gave it a score of 98/100.
> 
> ...






*Source:*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2011)

*No Upgrades Required*

Huh? Way to undermine the system then.
*
Easier than Twilight Princess*

Are you fucking kidding me? How is that even possible?

Why would you say such stupid stuff after hyping me so much, Nintendo?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *No Upgrades Required*
> 
> Huh? Way to undermine the system then.
> *
> ...



As far as I know, that was an interview with someone who has played and reviewed the game. So the difficulty level might differ from player to player.

Also, forcing the upgrade system down our throughts would be worse than making it optional, imo.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 24, 2011)

I understand that the game is less frustating rather than less difficult.

But that applies to 95% of games in this millennia.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2011)

easier than twilight princess???


----------



## Awesome (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope he's not talking about dungeons. TP had the easiest dungeons in the series.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 24, 2011)

at being easier than Twilight Princess. I finished that shit in two days.

The combat was also painfully unchallenging. Darknuts were the only entertaining enemies, and even then, only so while fighting three/four of them simultaneously. For the hell of it, I even completed the Cave of Ordeals with nothing but the Ordon Sword, Hylian Shield, and one Blue Chu. With moderate difficulty at best. 

The upgrade system being optional sounds fair to me. To tack that on as a requirement would make things very tedious and much more rigid, as opposed to the RPG-esque elements an upgrade system would entail.

The lack of enemies in the sky is somewhat surprising, though I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 24, 2011)

Ya know, Zelda is falling behind the times. When I compare it to all the other games soon coming out and competing with it, not many people believe Zelda is the best, actually they think it's the worst. Yes the Nintendo loyalists will support it, but it is isn't evolving at all, and is only stagnating. Now, there's nothing wrong with Zelda, they are fine games I personally love, so it's nothing against Nintendo or Zelda. But I do hold the belief that slowly but surely, releasing a game that hasn't evolved for 13 years on a bad console, is going to kill itself. It needs to reinvent itself, a lot. Like Mario did with Galaxy, going up and beyond what was normally expected and doing it well, evolving. Zelda needs to take that next step or fall behind the times and be subject to a host of mediocrity.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 24, 2011)

Goova said:


> Ya know, Zelda is falling behind the times. When I compare it to all the other games soon coming out and competing with it, not many people believe Zelda is the best, actually they think it's the worst. Yes the Nintendo loyalists will support it, but it is isn't evolving at all, and is only stagnating. Now, there's nothing wrong with Zelda, they are fine games I personally love, so it's nothing against Nintendo or Zelda. But I do hold the belief that slowly but surely, releasing a game that *hasn't evolved for 13 years *on a bad console, is going to kill itself. It needs to reinvent itself, a lot. Like Mario did with Galaxy, going up and beyond what was normally expected and doing it well, evolving. Zelda needs to take that next step or fall behind the times and be subject to a host of mediocrity.





After Ocarina you really think that Majoras, Wind Waker, Four swords and the DS games are the same formula???

Cause they are radically different. Only one which is a prettier version of Ocarina is TP. And Minish cap is a classic top view Zelda. The rest are pretty different from the classic formula.

Plus let's see the sales of SS. Easily it will make 6-7 millions. To top that some games like Skyrim will need to merge PS360 sales.

Also so far the ratings are 98/100 and 10/10. Shaping up quite good I would say.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Can't wait for this game. I'm a huge Zelda fan.

Only problem is I'll have to buy that motionplus control


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Can't wait for this game. I'm a huge Zelda fan.
> 
> Only problem is I'll have to buy that motionplus control


i need to buy wii and motion plus so... yeah.

but at least i can finally play mario galaxy 2 as well.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2011)

One of the main reasons I pre-ordered the bundle was for the Wii-motion plus controller since I don't have one.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2011)

Aeon said:


> One of the main reasons I pre-ordered the bundle was for the Wii-motion plus controller since I don't have one.



Me too, I couldn't be bothered buying a motion plus by itself 
It makes me wonder if some regular people will realise they need motion plus for the game and when they try to play it they will be surprised. There will be a few at least


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Bah, Zelda Informer's recent article/interview made the hype dip a little...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

Aeon said:


> One of the main reasons I pre-ordered the bundle was for the Wii-motion plus controller since I don't have one.



Yeah, I'll have to buy the bundle for that reason, too.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoilers:


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you play the harp with the Wii-mote?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can you play the harp with the Wii-mote?



It utilizes the Wii Motion Plus.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 25, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It utilizes the Wii Motion Plus.



Well, since I have that, it'd be awesome to try that.  But how does it work?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _News_ 



*A Legend Of Zelda: Skyward Sword Boss So Big Link Attacks Its Toes*



> The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword has a gargantuan boss so big you strike its toes. How did it get in the game? Eiji Aonuma, producer, told Hidemaro Fujibayashi, director, to make a gigantic boss you have to fight alone.
> 
> Those vague instructions led to this fight (video here) where Link has to scale a spiral staircase and battle the boss at the top. The team wanted to create an open field, but a spiral area was designed so the camera would work properly. Want to go back down? There’s a way to do that. Shigeyuki Asuke explains you can jump down without taking damage by using the parachute. He also hints there is a "secret" at the top of the Sealed Grounds when Nintendo president Satoru Iwata asks what’s at the top of the staircase. Link will face this giant several times in Skyward Sword.
> 
> ...



*Source:*





*Spoiler*: _My opinion on said news_ 




The big boss battle looks epic and them having incorporated revisiting dungeons into the story, as is implied in the above news, is awesome, imo.

This game is looking better and better and it already looked really good, imo.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 25, 2011)

how much does the bundle cost again?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> how much does the bundle cost again?



69 Euros over here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh!! I can't wait for this game...


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

No streamlined day & night, multiple sources say the game gets easier once you get past the controls (that's not including using upgrades either), predictable gameplay & linearity confirmed for returning(the aquatic dungeon's video for those avoiding spoilers shows this, as well as EDGE's review). Everyday my excitement goes down.


*Spoiler*: _New dungeon, apparently confirmed for 3rd visited_ 



Temple of Time


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Really?  I think this is going to be one of those games where your mileage may vary.  It also sounds like you can easily do/not do things to create a greater challenge for yourself.


Interview with spoilers:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Fi is apparently really funny.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2011)

amazing.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 26, 2011)

just pre ordered a bundle


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

I pre ordered the Skyward sword special edition/bundle today =D



Santoryu said:


> just pre ordered a bundle


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I pre ordered the Skyward sword special edition/bundle today =D



I can't wait man


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> I can't wait man



Same here.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2011)

I, on the other hand, CAN wait but only until November 20th.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 26, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I, on the other hand, CAN wait but only until November 20th.



I want it on 16th since GAME usually have the games a couple of days before.

And Im a pretty good client.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I want it on 16th since GAME usually have the games a couple of days before.
> 
> And Im a pretty good client.



The site of our local gamestore says Skyward sword'll be out the 18th next month (24 days from now) =D


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

There's a trailer coming out tomorrow here:


Game got 9/10 from GamesTM:


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 26, 2011)

Getting skyrim instead 

But on because I cant afford both


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bttAujRihSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

*You Can Thank Nintendo of America For Helping Zelda: Skyward Sword Look Better*



> Nintendo’s Haruyasu Ito, who has worked on the special effects for some of the more recent The Legend of Zelda games, makes an interesting admission in the latest Iwata Asks interview about The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.
> 
> While The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker used cel-shaded visuals and Twilight Princess a more realistic look, Skyward Sword falls somewhere in between the two games. Its look is inspired by a 19th-century art movement called Impressionism, and while it looks like a nice game now, perhaps that wasn’t always the case.
> 
> ...



*Source:* 
_____________________________________

*Another Round of Skyward Sword Screenshots*



> Do you guys remember when Skyward Sword news was few and far between? Now we hear something new nearly every other day. Oh the fruits of being less than a month away from release day.
> 
> The latest batch of Skyward Sword screenshots, while technically new, do not show much we haven't seen previously from trailers and gameplay footage. However, there are a few new things, like a Skyloftian girl I'm pretty sure I haven't seen before.
> 
> You can check out the new screens :



*Source:*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 27, 2011)

Fuck yeah Reggie.

Fuck yeah MH.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

*Skyward Sword: English Footage of Link Meeting Fi*



> A couple days back we got a glimpse of the scene where Link meets Fi in The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - but the text was in Japanese. Today we're seeing that scene in English for the first time. The localization really stresses Fi's robot-like mannerisms as well as her connection to Skyward Sword's primary goddess. But don't just listen to what I've got to say - check out the full footage



*Source:*


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2011)

New footage, with new gameplay aspects and world aspects. Fire miniboss reminds me of the double giants from Resident Evil 4. Also I might be slowpoking, but you can see the three goddess symbols in the corner when you check out the areas on the map.

And with just missing the TV trailer and having to resort to watching it online, my hype for the game has returned with every bit of news revealed in the past 24 hours.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 28, 2011)

New trailer shown on Spike TV.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

The new trailer is awesome, indeed.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2011)

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Couldn't help myself.



Good stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL6fOoX9ilE[/YOUTUBE] Youtube version pek


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

*Reggie Talks Wii U, New Skyward Sword Footage - GT.TV Feature*

You can watch the video 



> This was a pretty damn exciting episode of GT.TV. I find it interesting how it ends, despite the fact it's not related to Zelda. They reveal the review score for Uncharted 3 (which is a 9.5 btw), but in talking about they say the main quest only takes 8 hours. While there is multiplayer and other things to do, I chuckled a bit since Uncharted is often compared to Zelda. Skyward Sword (last we heard) took 35 hours just to do the main quest from start to finish without getting side tracked. 35 Hours... or 8. What do you prefer for your money? Kidding aside (Uncharted 3 is likely a fantastic game), it was great to see the Regginator again in full action. It's always entertaining watching Reggie and Geoff go at it. Oh, there is some all new Skyward Sword footage in this episode as well, and no, it's not just the already released Story Trailer.


*
Source:* 
____________________________________

*Skyward Sword: Eldin Volcano and Fire Sanctuary Trailers in English*



> We've now got English trailers for both the Volcano Summit and Fire Sanctuary areas, both of which were teased last night on the Skyward Sword Japanese official site. We've updated our Skyward Sword Walkthough to reflect the name of the new volcano area and also nabbed a spiffy press release from Nintendo on the region.
> 
> Check out the press release and a breakdown from Alex after the second video.
> 
> ...



You can watch the videos 

Source:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

The reviews are unreal because I expected the worse for some reason. First day purchase for me, it really looks I dare say incredible but I'll keep it to myself because I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 28, 2011)

God damn, now I really wish I had stuck around Nintendo World just to wait for a turn to play the Skyward Sword demo.  

I COULD'VE TRIED IT EARLY, WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH ME.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy shit, just now i've noticed the Mirror of Twilight in the Harp trailer.

Considering that Nintendo said in interviews that the blond lady that hangs out with Zelda is a recurring character, i'd say that she's probably 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Midna. She's even physically similar.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool, too bad my Wii was stolen and I can't play this game. Bullshit.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

*Breaking News: Full Skyward Sword World Map Revealed*



> So some clever Zelda fans started picking apart the Flash file for Skyward Sword's world map over at the game's official site and managed to withdraw the full world map. There aren't place names for each area - this is just the raw map image - but it still gives us a peek at the full western region, which tells us a lot about the mid-game events geographically speaking.
> 
> Since we didn't actually rip and assemble this ourselves, there's always a teeny-tiny chance it's fake, but I think the source is reliable enough to trust. Just in case, I'm throwing it out there that I cannot directly confirm whether this is legit or not since it comes from a third-party source.



You can view the image  but beware: *Spoilers!*

*Source:*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 28, 2011)

IS THAT 
*Spoiler*: __ 



THE WIND FISH


 IN THE LATEST TRAILER???????????????????????????


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

GamePro Germany review, spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Skyward Sword taking place before Ocarina of Time
- Link wakes up after hearing a strange voice say,"The time has come for you, the chosen one. Awaken!"
- the receiving of the Skyward Sword is mimicked exactly through the player's movements
- Skyloft and the Earth Realm are separated through a holy seal that you and your loftwing can't break
- the goddess creates a portal to link the two worlds
- the first place you travel to below the clouds is the Seal Grove
- Link can carry a back-up shield incase one breaks
- Link also keeps an item stash in Skyloft
- The blacksmith will repair your shield for 10 rupees

- the beetle can be upgraded with a grappling arm that allows you to use the "Thorn plant" (bomb)
- you can drop thorn plant bombs onto enemies or into cups to activate mechanisms *(Very cool.  I was hoping it would have an offensive function)*
- Earth Realm is divided into three main parts- these are not connected areas, but separate parts of the map
- visit Bamboo Island to break the record in bamboo slashing
- deliver hot soup to a sword master in a race against the clock *(Like the hot spring water use in MM and TP...)*


-travel across the whole world looking for "Jewels of Compassion" (crystallized human gratitude) to help a demon with his transformation into a human *(Poe side-quest replacement)*
- after about 15 hours, all three areas should be cleared
- That's when the plot takes a serious twist that isn't revealed*(Like in almost every Zelda from ALttP onwards)*
- second half of the game has you looking for three "Divine Flames" to forge your sword
- explore a second, previously unreachable area in each of the three main areas, thanks to the harp
- this also gives you access to a test in each of the areas
- sneak through a location like in Phantom Hourglass
- collect tears in the soul jar
- complete the test to grab a scale of the water dragon, which gives you access to the new part of the area
- this allows you to visit Lake Floria in the Faron Woods
- these tests mean retracting steps through several dungeons
- the divine water dragon Faron will give you access to the 4th temple if you give him a bottle of holy water first
- this involves another trip to the Skyview Temple, where different puzzles and new enemies are waiting for you
- dialog options don't seem to really change what happens in the story
- spot pedestrians in Skyloft or the creatures of the Earth Realm (like the Kikwi) that have information relevant to the plot by the thought bubbles over their heads *(This is a nice addition)*
- the Tower of Light at Skyloft lets you view the whole town
- the reviewer finished up in about 40 hours

Graphics: 8/10
Sound: 9/10
Pros & Cons:
+ epic story
+ a lot of successful changes
+ user-friendly menus
+ brilliant controls
+ typical Zelda flair
+ huge areas
+ quirky, fitting style
+ impressive cutscenes
+ offers everything from melancholic melodies to powerful sounds
+ familiar Zelda jingles
- no overworld map
- flickering edges
- textures with few details
- samples instead of voice acting
- outdated techs

Summary:
Unique Zelda-Magic! Link's skybound adventure is a more than dignified good-bye present for the Nintendo Wii




I'll edit this with my thoughts in bold parentheses.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2011)

What really surprised me is that Nintendo didn't do their best with the graphics. Come on now, it's your biggest franchise. If a 3rd party developer can maken a game look better than yours, it's pretty pathetic. I know the Wii is outdated an all, but at least make it the best looking Wii game out there.. I'm just saying. Anyway, still a day one get .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2011)

**More collect 50 pieces of this magical item bullshit**

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Also, did Gamepro just took point off Skyward Sword because of no voice acting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 29, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What really surprised me is that Nintendo didn't do their best with the graphics. Come on now, it's your biggest franchise. If a 3rd party developer can maken a game look better than yours, it's pretty pathetic. I know the Wii is outdated an all, but at least make it the best looking Wii game out there.. I'm just saying. Anyway, still a day one get .



Looks better than the new Halo or call of dutys.



Deathbringerpt said:


> **More collect 50 pieces of this magical item bullshit**
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> Also, did Gamepro just took point off Skyward Sword because of no voice acting.











 Here's your voice acting


----------



## Stroev (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _HYOOOOOOOOOOOOOGE spoilers from a guy at a conference, though source is from /v/_ 




So take that as you will.

--------------
--------------
--------------
--------------
--------------
--------------
--------------
--------------

Coming off of Dark Souls, were upgrading equipment was almost neccessary to even the odds of the game, in Skyward Sword, it only makes you more powerful in a game that is already balanced. Some of the upgrades are really not practical at all though. There is never a time where you will need the sniper scope for the bow. There is one archery sidequest where it can be useful, but is still beatable without.

Flying is like sailing in Wind Waker, but somewhat more fun because you dick around on the bird in ways that you cant in the boat. Doing loop de loops in the sky for the hell of it is a lot more fun than sailing in circles while spamming the shoulder button to jump. The bird moves much faster than the boat as well, and the sky is smaller than the great sea ( I would say somewhere between a quarter to half the size?). It has about 2 dozen tiny ass islands scattered around for Goddess Cubes, and 8 or so more moderately sized islands for sidequests (Bamboo Island, Fun Fun Island, ect) and then there is Skyloft, which is basically clocktown if clocktown was the size of Termina field.

Most of the sidequests are on par with most Majora's Mask sidequests. Your typical collectathon quests has been combined with the new upgrade system, beedle has his beedle points- the Skulltula quest of this game is collecting merit points. There is a demon who wants to become human. To do it, you have to gain the gratitude of people. Alot of the smaller sidequests, which are rescue missions or Windfall island esque social problem solving and give him the gratitude you have collected. I do not know the reward for this quest yet, I am still trying to do it.

A personal favorite of mine outside of groose is where the "bumbling fool who trys his earnest best but still fails at everything" character of skyloft asks link to train him and make him better. Its split up into a few miniquests, where you teach him swordplay, bird riding, ect. Seeing his character development throughout the quest is nice, and it even puts in some touching moments, as he has parental problems that you discover when you visit him at night- and you end up guiding him morally as well. Its a very nice and touching sidequest. It has many funny moments as well as touching and emotional moments.

Link "rescues" Zelda about 75% through the game. There is definitely romantic conclusion, but there is no implied sex. There is a cute "date" sidequest you can take with her on Skyloft in between forging the master sword and going through the final 2 dungeons.

She sacrifices herself in the end, yes. I believe that they implied that she "became" the triforce somehow, or would become the spirit or the power that would give the triforce its wish granting abilities. Which I guess is another way in which she will always be with Link.

Fi "dies" too, but its less of a death and more of being sealed in the sword. Some of the final battle mirrors the OOT final battle. Remember in OOT before you dealt the final blow, the master sword had that weird glow to it in the cutscene as Zelda held Ganon down? SS sword does the same thing as Fi says her last words to link. Its very touching.

As for Fi's character arc, imagine a Zelda/high fantasy version of Yuki Nagato from Haruhi Suzimiya, and you will not be far off.

Link goes on the typical, "walk off into the sunset in search of new adventures" deal at the end of the game. But you will see him at the most emotional we have ever seen him in a few scenes before that.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 29, 2011)

Just in case I run out of character limit.


*Spoiler*: _Hype has returned to me_ 





---------------------

Its "easy", but not in the sense that most games are easy. You actually have to try, observe your opponent, and slice accordingly. But as long as you do that correctly, you wont really die. Its a different kind of difficulty than what you see in most games, it is less about reflexes, or even strategy- its all about observation and reacting accordingly. If you get hit, you will still feel it, but endgame enemies still deal the same damage as early enemies.

That said, the difficulty wont bother you as much as it did in WW or TP, because you still have to pay attention and change what you are doing if you want to win. Regardless of how many hits you can take, or how passive many enemies are, you will still be unable to beat them if you dont observe and counter their defenses.

The puzzles remind me of Spirit Tracks and Wind Waker. Expect similar environmental puzzles like the ones from Wind Waker all over the place, and for the more "dungeony" puzzles, expect Spirit tracks style stuff.

The bosses are typical Zelda fair, but because now they have actual defenses past just using the item, they are more involving. Now instead of "use item, slash till dead" it is "use item, get past defense with wii Motion + sword play, slash till dead". Its only one extra step, but it goes a long way.

The Ghirahim battles are much more involving though, and feel like actual sword fights. His fights also depend more on reflexes, and he is much more agressive and has a lot more options than any other enemy in the game. His 3rd fight is probably the most difficult battle in any 3d Zelda, and is awesomely cinematic to boot. The final boss is also challenging, which was nice.

But over all, the game is the past 3d Zelda's in difficulty, just more involving.

There is a second quest, but I haven't gotten past the skyloft intro on it. I am busy reloading my old save before the final boss so I can finish all of the sidequests(there is a TON)

Imagine a fusion of Spirit Tracks Final Boss and Minish Cap Final Boss.

Ghirahim is trying to ressurect his "master" but really only to take his masters power for himself. So Imagine the reverse of Spirit Tracks- instead of the master possessing the servant, the servant possesses the master to get all of his powers.

What is most interesting is the role of the triforce in this game. In some ways I am not certain if it breaks canon or not, but it definitely does set up the entire series, and puts an interesting twist on why Ganondorf does what he does (ITS ALL ZELDAS FAULT)

There is a Priestess Ritual. The Priestess must sacrifice herself to the holy power (Triforce) in order to reseal all of the evil (monsters, The Imprisoned, ect). In exchange however, she gets one wish from the holy power (the triforce). She wishes for her and link to be together throughout eternity. That even if Fate rips them apart, they will be born again so that they can be together again. She wishes for fate to always twist their destinies so that they will always meet each other in all their future lives. This is why Ganondorf exists, and I guess this is also why he just randomly gets the Triforce in Twilight Princess as a "divine prank". It is all Zelda's fault- her wish constantly reincarnates her and link, and the destiny twist to ensure they always meet is represented by Ganondorf.

6-8. 6 full dungeons, the last 2 dungeons are like Twilight Princess Hyrule Castle and Twilight Dungeon.

However, each overworld segment has alot of dungeon like elements in it, and each could be considered an entire dungeon if you wanted it to. You also revisit the first 3 dungeons to unlock next 3 dungeons, upon revisit, they are slightly different and you usually take a new path through the dungeon. This unlocks the "silent realm" for that overworld area, after completing the silent realm for that overworld area, you unlock the 2nd dungeon for that overworld area.

The goddess sword is a holy sword weilded by the goddess (not really a god- just Zelda's ancestor and wielded the triforce, so she was godlike in power, and people worshiped her because of this).

Fi is just a spirit created to guide the one who is to inherit the sword, she was created from a fragment of the swords holy power. Only when permanently sealed inside the sword does it have full power.

The sword is not strong enough alone, and needs to be forged with the remnants of the power of the original goddesses so that it become a blade of evils bane.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 30, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What really surprised me is that Nintendo didn't do their best with the graphics. Come on now, it's your biggest franchise. If a 3rd party developer can maken a game look better than yours, it's pretty pathetic. I know the Wii is outdated an all, but at least make it the best looking Wii game out there.. I'm just saying. Anyway, still a day one get .



What leads you to believe they didn't do their best to make it look nice?

Everything we've seen so far looks beautiful.



Stroev said:


> *Spoiler*: _HYOOOOOOOOOOOOOGE spoilers from a guy at a conference, though source is from /v/_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stroev said:


> Just in case I run out of character limit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hype has returned to me_
> ...



Must not look must not look must not look FUCK QUOTING IT REVEALS TEXT UNDER THE SPOILER


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

So in that review they took things that I could honestly care less about in a Zelda game.

I'm hyped again.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 30, 2011)

Ill buy this game if the coders scene makes some codes to make it more difficult.
If all the codes are going to be some infinite rupee useless shit I'll pass this game.
Yeah my purchase is based on codes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXTiBXYILQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Edit:


Gameplay video and some info from Iwata.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 1, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> Gameplay video and some info from Iwata.



Zombie pigs(?), lol.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 1, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **More collect 50 pieces of this magical item bullshit**
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> Also, did Gamepro just took point off Skyward Sword because of no voice acting.



Some things don't need to change, a Zelda with no voice acting is a game well off. Reading doesn't hurt people.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

New commercial, but... it's kind of... lame...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Xfdu0rYAw[/YOUTUBE]


Get rid of the voice, put Zelda music in its place, progressing from LoZ/AoL to ALttP to OoT/MM to TWW to TP to SS, each showing a clip where the guy is a little bit older and then showing him with his kid.
It would have gotten the message across far more effectively, without beating you over the head with that condescending voice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Xfdu0rYAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Lol, owned.

games TM review, 9/10:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ Lol, owned.
> 
> games TM review, 9/10:


 the hell? Lmao!!! I swear.. I didn't see it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> the hell? Lmao!!! I swear.. I didn't see it.



I've been practicing my ninja skills. 



Spoilers: Overview Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnJgTKT6YOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Xfdu0rYAw[/YOUTUBE]



So cheesy 
Yet, I do like it, in a certain way; it does feel Zelda-y

But no MM nor WW (among others) in the commercial does make it lacking.
__________________

*Skyward Sword Spoiler Revealed by IGN: Link Goes Where We've All Been Before*



> Okay, so in earnest we all sort of already knew that this was in the game, but I am not sure most were aware that Link could... *ahem*... take advantage of the services of such a room. If you listen closely, you can see it's an automatic flushing... okay, just watch the video. Don't worry, this "spoiler" isn't a game changer. You can watch it freely and... enjoy the comedic value. Thank you IGN. Thank you.



You can watch the video 

*Source:* 

The guys aren't funny, but the news kind of is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SloNSyep7-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 2, 2011)

Character art.  The third one has HUGE HUGE spoilers:







I'll peek around for others.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 2, 2011)

The one thing I wouldn't have wanted spoiled would be late game enemies. Damn, I miss not being on the internet a lot.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Nov 3, 2011)

*Hidden In Plain Sight: The Chronology of Skyward Sword*


*Spoiler*: __ 






> A lot of Skyward Sword news has been thrown at us this week. More and more just keeps coming, and there will be more tomorrow if Nintendo of Japan keeps to their release schedule. All in all, I'm glad it's finally November.
> 
> The last few trailers, while interesting for numerous reasons, are particularly noteworthy because they confirm a few things about the game's overall gameplay structure.
> 
> ...



You can view the corresponding screenshots 




*Source:*


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SloNSyep7-U[/YOUTUBE]



There was some serious cock-blocking going on there by Ghirahim. That bastard.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

I really wish this game had an option to turn off motion controls or something, I could really go for a Zelda game right about now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

'New' dungeon presented (seen it in screenshots and small clips, but...), no story spoilers:






Gnome said:


> I really wish this game had an option to turn off motion controls or something, I could really go for a Zelda game right about now.



The whole game is based around motion controls and you want an option to turn it all off? 

I would think that considering how well-received said controls have been by those who have actually PLAYED the game that people wouldn't be so stupid about this now, but I guess that's too much to expect.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 4, 2011)

*Skyward Sword Weekly Update: Lanayru Desert and Third Dungeon Revealed, Overview, Screens, Video, and More!*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Tonight's Skyward Sword site update is one of the most hotly-anticipated ones in a long time. We knew what was coming - our first official look at the desert area - but we have no idea what to expect aside from the basic theme of the area (which I won't spoil for anyone who's not in the know). The background artwork for these areas leaked out earlier, but there's still plenty more to see in terms of screenshots, videos, and more!
> 
> More screenshots and videos, including a Fi and Silent Realm overview, can be found below! Looking for my breakdowns? They're here too! We've also updated the Skyward Sword Walkthrough to feature new enemies and area names from the region (more to come soon).
> 
> ...



You can view all the screens and watch all the videos 




*Source:* 

So many cool enemies and so many awesome places.
I can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Some of those screenshots are glorious.  Appearance-wise this game has completely dealt with my problems with TWW and TP (no variety in the first, not enough color in the second).  Still having trouble getting over Link's face, though. XD



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hitting those "Sheikah Stones" seems to not only awaken the land and the technology in the area, but also the dormant denizens of the region! What an interesting twist!



Sort of reminds me of Hyrule Castle in TWW crossed with Okami's returning places to vibrancy.




> Gust Bellow looks a bit too much like F.L.U.D.D. for my liking.



Ouch.  It's not much different from the Deku Leaf or the Gale Boomerang.



Did anyone else notice the ROBOT PIRATE STALFOS?! 
I saw it the other day but if you missed it:





So I know I keep appearing to dp, but that's because I keep finding new stuff. >_>

Art of Zelda in the white dress.  I like her bracelet:



Edit:

Rating from a foreign site:
Gameplay 100
Graphics 90
Sound 98
Longevity 98
Global (overall) 97

I'll post the whole review in a second; it's so long that I can't fit it into this post.  Here's where it came from:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Review here; I had to edit it because the translation was wonky and it took a while DX:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Adventure and Origin
> 
> Link is a national of Skyloft, a group of islands suspended in the sky above the clouds, oblivious to the dangerous world that exists beneath them. The citizens of Skyloft move between islands by Loftwings (giant birds), and Link befriends a rare Loftwing during a ceremony shortly after the start of the adventure itself. As we soar into the sky, Zelda (not as a princess, but an old friend of Link), is captured by a monstrous tornado. The rest is dedicated to finding Zelda with the help of a powerful weapon that will become the Master Sword.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

IGN is quite taken, apparently:



Artwork of old lady? with huge triangle hat thing:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

This game looks weird.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This game looks weird.



... Weird?  THIS IS ART!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Robot pirates? Triangle people?

Robots in Zelda?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Impressions of someone 18 hours into the game.  Relatively spoiler-free:


IGN preview:



Edit: Game Informer just gave the game a 10/10.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Here’s the big news: Skyward Sword is one of those rare treasures, a 10/10 game. In fact, it’s the first 10 that I’ve ever given out in my two years at Game Informer. While you’ll have to wait until next week to read my full review and see all the reasons why, here are a few paragraphs to get you started.
> 
> Skyward Sword’s combat and puzzle-solving rise above the majority of Wii releases (and even most recent Zelda games) thanks to the clever and challenging implementation of motion controls. Most Zelda titles have simplistic combat where mashing a single button turns into a frenzy of flourish-filled combos. Skyward Sword demands a much higher level of patience and mastery. The direction you swing the Wii remote directly correlates to the angle the sword slices in-game, and enemies are smart and fast enough to block incoming attacks.
> 
> ...








Game Trailers Preview, no spoilers we haven't already seen:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Impressions of someone 18 hours into the game.  Relatively spoiler-free:
> 
> 
> IGN preview:
> ...


 Man this game...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

> "We are already preparing a new game, a game in the series for the Nintendo 3DS, but don't think that it is a direct sequel to the Zelda titles released on DS. We are talking about a new game, but it takes much of what has been done on previous consoles."
> Aonuma also confirmed that the team is looking into remaking Majora's Mask for 3DS.
> 
> "It's something I'm asked about often and I assure you that it is something I've spoken to Miyamoto about. But recently we released The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D as a remake. We are considering the idea, but it didn't seem right to launch a remake one after another, so the next Zelda game on 3DS will be original."


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2011)

>Majora's Mask


----------



## Scizor (Nov 4, 2011)

*IGN & GameTrailers Preview Show Off New Skyward Sword Footage*



> With press copies now on the loose, the new Skyward Sword footage is flooding in. Both, IGN and GameTrailers have posted video previews for their upcoming reviews of the game, both of which feature new footage.
> 
> But enough wasting time, scroll down to watch.



You can watch the videos 

Might contain minor spoilers.

*Source:* 


*Spoiler*: _So_ 




They said the game is actually harder than more recent previous installments, because, for example, even common enemies take away one heart when they hit you 




This preview and recent reviews basically say:
Scizor, this game is made for you; you'll love it. Good luck waiting another two weeks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Gamespot trailer shows off another dream sequence Link has.  Mild spoilers:



Metacritic has given Skyward Sword a 98/100.



Game's menu:



Someone got ahold of the game somehow and has taken some screenshots of the menu and such:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2011)

i wanna fly on those beard things so badily!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 6, 2011)

Now, when are Gamespot and IGN's reviews coming? I need as much information and hype about this game as possible. :33


----------



## dilbot (Nov 6, 2011)

Man I can't stop listening to the theme song  this is probably one of the best theme songs this gen along with drakes theme from uncharted. You can never underestimate the power of an awesome soundtrack in a video game!


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 6, 2011)

Fully orchestrated Zelda baby, Hell yeah!!!

Also Skyward sword main theme on a harp


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2011)

Also:


----------



## Stroev (Nov 6, 2011)

ZI has gotten slower and slower over the weeks.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 6, 2011)

So much spoilers for a game we having in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The whole game is based around motion controls and you want an option to turn it all off?
> 
> I would think that considering how well-received said controls have been by those who have actually PLAYED the game that people wouldn't be so stupid about this now, but I guess that's too much to expect.



Yeah, basing the game around motion controls sounds like shit to me. Who cares how well-received the controls are, if I don't like the controls it means nothing to me.

I might still play it, but I would undoubtedly prefer no motion controls, it's my deal. No need to go out of your way to defend Nintendos decision because of my little opinion.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I'm spoiler tagging this, just to be sure_ 





I'm not sure what to believe atm, lol.



Also:



Edit:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _I'm spoiler tagging this, just to be sure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YT version of the commercial.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp7Zmq6HkL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 7, 2011)

Very mild spoiler: In which Beedle is a douche:


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2011)

So apparently the demo from this year's E3 has been leaked.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

Ninception.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, basing the game around motion controls sounds like shit to me. Who cares how well-received the controls are, if I don't like the controls it means nothing to me.
> 
> I might still play it, but I would undoubtedly prefer no motion controls, it's my deal. No need to go out of your way to defend Nintendos decision because of my little opinion.



Got to agree with you here, I too would prefer no motion controls ,no matter how good they are and all that.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 8, 2011)

Beware: possible spoilers.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 8, 2011)

I am soo syked for this game!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Ninception.


 Hahahaha


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

Most beautiful menu screen song yet.  Jesus, I started tearing up:


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> YT version of the commercial.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nintendo better be covering the insurance costs. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> Most beautiful menu screen song yet.  Jesus, I started tearing up:



Holy shit, it's like a dream come true. And so begins nintendo's swan song. 12 more days. :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 8, 2011)

Dang, I have to wait 'till next month before I can pay it, I hope they'll still give away the Bonus CD with it. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> Most beautiful menu screen song yet.  Jesus, I started tearing up:


Beautifull.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> nintendo's swan song.



Pandora's tower. Last story for us europeans 

You can have Mario Party 9 tough.

Well, and Dragon quest X.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 8, 2011)

Finally got this bad boy pre-ordered, probably won't be able to play it until at least christmas, but my god will it be an awesome Christmas.

Also with new game plus seemingly confirmed, if the game is that good glorious replay will be glorious. I need that awesome ass kicking rush I've missed since Vanquish.

Summary of the main points of the game informer review.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- First game the reviewer has played that delivers on the promise sparked by the initial Wii remote showing
 - Combat and puzzle-solving rise above the majority of Wii releases, and the most recent Zelda titles
 - Clever and challenging motion control implementation
 - Requires a higher level of patience and mastery
 - Enemies are smart and fast enough to block your attacks
 - Swinging the Wiimote isn?t boring or frustrating
 - The reviewer has never felt as engaged or interested in the combat sections of a Zelda game as much as Skyward Sword
 - You?ll be torn to shreds if you just waggle the Wiimote
 - Study opponents? moves and attack at the right timme from the right angle
 - Game has some of the most interesting boss battles in the series? history
 - Fight a giant scorpion, sword-swinging robot
 - Rarely falls back on the formula of using a tool to take down the boss and attack it three times in a row
 - Need to be more persistent and smarter to defeat enemies
 - Last two boss battles are the most difficult fights in any Zelda game
 - Almost every action uses motion
 - Tons of usage for the Wiimote without coming off as a series of tacked-on minigames
 - Motion controls feel natural and rewarding
 - Story is ?a major step up for the franchise, with clever writing, an interesting (if strange) new villain, and a wide cast of characters that would feel at home in one of Disney?s better animated movies.?
 - Twists take the plot in surprising diections
 - Game makes you care about the characters
 - Reviewer feels Skyward Sword?s story is the most emotionally effective Zelda game
 - Skyloft is a fascinating locale with many sidequests and secrets
 - Flying to different floating islands takes some time
 - Flying is faster and less annoying than sailing in Wind Waker
 - There were some times the reviewer felt the pull of his next objective was so strong that he would have happily accepted a fast warp to that location
 - First playthrough took 40 hours
 - Physical size of the world is smaller than Twilight Princess
 - Some backtracking through areas you?ve already completed while on fetch quests
 - Game usually changes the environment in interesting ways or dishes out new challenges
 - Reviewer never felt cheated by repeat levels
 - Skyward Sword shows how Zelda can evolve
 - Gameplay/story are the biggest shifts the series has ever seen
 - Art style works well with the Wii?s limited hardware
 - Orchestrated music is beautiful and nuanced
 - Surprisingly challenging post-game content
 - High replay value


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword credits list Monolith Soft*



> Super Mario 3D Land saw some involvement from Brownie Brown, but we don't know the level of their involvement. Now we've learned that Monolith Soft was involved in The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, but we don't know their involvement either! Nice to see Nintendo really maximizing their efforts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMSTz2RG-g8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2011)

It's so close, I can't wait.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

Five videos (spoilers):


Scene in the game (god, Link's face ), spoilers:



Edit:
I think Ghirahim may be my new favorite Zelda baddie.  Apparently he says the following:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"This news has just _filled my heart with rainbows!_"

Reminds me of Kefka.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 9, 2011)

My bundle is going to be epic


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

The Beetle shows off the game's art style:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 10, 2011)

/eyegasm 
Big N really did a fantastic job with how this game looks despite having to work with outdated tech. Exploration, as great as it's always been in the LoZ series, will be even better.

Seriously thought about pre-ordering another one of the gold remote bundle from Amazon but it's unavailable now. There's a few sellers selling them starting from $150+ though. 

I wanted another golden wiimote for backup.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

Iwata Asks 5, Spoilers for one NPC:


Edit: Not info-related but I thought this fanart of Ghirahim was pretty fab:


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 10, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Finally got this bad boy pre-ordered, probably won't be able to play it until at least christmas, but my god will it be an awesome Christmas.
> 
> Also with new game plus seemingly confirmed, if the game is that good glorious replay will be glorious. I need that awesome ass kicking rush I've missed since Vanquish.
> 
> ...


This made me so excited! 



Aeon said:


> It's so close, I can't wait.


Me neither!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 10, 2011)

Apparently Edge released and quickly removed their review of Skyward Sword, Nintendo has a review embargo till 11/11/11 but looks like they quite liked it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



They gave it a perfect 10!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 10, 2011)

So Nintendo is going to teach a lesson of how to make games to the rest of the business?"without HD"


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

Interview with Koji Kondo and Eiji Aonuma:



44 minute interview/preview.  No real story spoilers, but huge spoilers for one of the dungeons and one of the bosses.  This video got me more hyped than anything else I've seen so far combined.  I'm not kidding:






Also, ZOMFG LOOK AT THIS OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG:


----------



## G (Nov 11, 2011)

what the hell..


----------



## Sotei (Nov 11, 2011)

g said:


> what the hell..




Nintendo has an embargo on the review till 11/11/11... so at midnight PST everyone will drop the review on the world.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

They did have their review up temporarily, though I didn't see it.  Someone told me it was 10/10 but take that with a grain of salt; this is the internet.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 11, 2011)

Reggie was on Jimmy Fallon's show again.

Fallon played a Skyward Sword demo, fought two Lizalfos, died once, and asked how to jump. 

But he did get a sick statue of Link riding Epona so I am super jelly.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

^ Said statue is immensely rare and is 4-5 HUNDRED dollars. He didn't deserve it. 

Edit3: Hunting down all these links was hard. x_x

Perfect:
IGN: 

Wired: 
Guardian: 
Edge: 
CheatCC: 
GameInformer: 
Metro: 
Nintendo World Report: 

Computer and Video Games 98/100: 
ONM 98/100: 

Gamesradar 9/10: 
gamesTM 9/10: 
Gameblog.fr 90/100: 

Joystiq 4.5/5: 

EGM 8.5/10: 

GiantBomb 4/5: 
G4 4/5: 
Gamepro 4/5: 

1UP: B+ or 79.92%-83% O_o: 


Gamepro review said exactly what I wanted to hear about the controls:


> ... once you get the hang of it, normal controllers almost start to feel primitive.I'm playing Skyrim right now, and it feels like my hands are tied behind my back.


Yeeeesss...


EGM's review is pathetic.  The reviewer basically says that he doesn't like the game because he prefers mindless waggle-fests/button-mashing to combat that requires you to think and have some skills.  Just... wow...



Edit: Area in the sky revealed:


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2011)

I see IGN gave it a perfect 10. Welp time to dust off my Wii....Does the game come with a gold controller?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

The World said:


> I see IGN gave it a perfect 10. Welp time to dust off my Wii....Does the game come with a gold controller?



Gotta order the bundle if you want that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ Said statue is immensely rare and is 4-5 HUNDRED dollars. He didn't deserve it.
> 
> Edit3: Hunting down all these links was hard. x_x
> 
> ...


 EGM review is weird 

IGN:



> The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is the greatest Zelda game ever created. It's the best game for Wii and one of the finest video game accomplishments of the past 10 years. The game has once again raised the bar and forged new territory for an iconic and innovative franchise. It's not enough that it finally establishes a powerful, stirring origin story or that it features near-perfect pacing. What puts Skyward Sword over the top is its layered, dense, absolutely perfect gameplay that manages to not only nail motion-controlled combat but remarkably offers a stunning level of diversity.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

4/5 Giantbomb, probably worth playing. From reading the review it's probably closer to a 9 than an 8.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 4/5 Giantbomb, probably worth playing. From reading the review it's probably closer to a 9 than an 8.


 oh? I have never take Giantbomb reviews seriously.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

They're one of the only reviews I do take seriously. The guy who started Giantbomb was someone who left Gamespot because they tried to pay him off for a higher review on games.

If it weren't for having bought a bunch of new games in the past week I would be buying this on Monday, but I'll probably wait until Christmas time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They're one of the only reviews I do take seriously. The guy who started Giantbomb was someone who left Gamespot because they tried to pay him off for a higher review on games.


 Yeah I remember that. It was chaos in that site.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

I actually don't like the 5 point review system though, because sometimes 5/5 seems to high because mathematically it means perfect. But on the other hand as in this case, 4/5 seems too low.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I actually don't like the 5 point review system though, because sometimes 5/5 seems to high because mathematically it means perfect. But on the other hand as in this case, 4/5 seems too low.


 funny I was curious about the 5 point scale and I asked about it in another forum"GT" and I didn't know 4/5=8...lol so I am guessing 4.5=9?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

It would, but most sites with a 5 point scale don't do half points.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It would, but most sites with a 5 point scale don't do half points.


 that is a shame. The scale has issues then..


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 11, 2011)

I prefer the 10 pt rating system the 5 just seems way too cut and dry.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

Two more reviews:


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 11, 2011)

Strangely enough, the reviewers are divided into different camps this time.

I don't really understand why that'd be the case. Although, EGM's complaint about the controls was really idiotic, and considering that Twilight Princess (frankly not one of the best in the franchise IMO) received perfect scores, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little surprised by the 8.5. Also, what is a B+ in 1UP?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 11, 2011)

EGM basically says that the controls are poor because they are too good and accurate and the reviewer prefers mashing buttons or waggle.

Thus giving the game a 8.5.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 11, 2011)

This game has like what 11 10's and then like 3 or so 8's mixed in. I'm guessing the fact it's a wii game majors in heavily on those 8's... seems too vast of a divide.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 11, 2011)

My guesses on the divide is because of two very likely complaints, the backtracking which I've never minded in any game, even though from the other reviews the game addresses this by changing recurring areas up on return plus the fact you're heading back means more materials for upgrades and probably the no VA which is just preference at this point, one I prefer for games like Zelda. Though the fact there are complaints that the controls are too precise makes me laugh. Two things I've thought since wii's release was that it is perfect for shooters and Zelda swordplay. I hope this stays for the WiiU's Zelda.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

GoNintendo 10/10: 

Metacritic average is 95% right now...


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 11, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> EGM basically says that the controls are poor because they are too good and accurate and the reviewer prefers mashing buttons or waggle.
> 
> Thus giving the game a 8.5.



That has to be the dumbest logic of all, what kind of reviewer is that......


----------



## Masurao (Nov 11, 2011)

Urge, must resist....urge


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

I really like the way this Zelda looks compared to her past designs.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2011)

ITT: 8 = a bad score.


----------



## Yun Fang (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure this has been posted yet. But, apparently the game is out!

*Spoiler*: _ The beginning of the game_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr0adETTExs[/YOUTUBE]




<3 the voices for Zelda and Fi! But, I hate that somebody else is playing this game before me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 11, 2011)

Not looking not looking not looking. Wonder what famitsu will give it?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 11, 2011)

Why would anyone care about Famitsu's score? They're paid off more than most other gaming magazines. Just look at some of the games they've given perfect scores and their top 10 games of all time(almost all Final Fantasy games).


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 11, 2011)

*Man these reviews are making me impatient. I can't wait, just another week left now. 

I like that the game is supposed to be more interactive/alive this time around. 
*


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 12, 2011)

games going to be epic.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 12, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> games going to be epic.



Indeed                            .


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 12, 2011)

might request a Zelda set when I get my bundle


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 12, 2011)

I remember the best zelda game thread. 

I wonder now with the release of skyward sword i bet people are still going to say ocarina of time thus proving how much of a plus a revolutionary factor to a game has.

Even though skyward sword surpasses ocarina of time in almost every possible way


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 12, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Why would anyone care about Famitsu's score? They're paid off more than most other gaming magazines. Just look at some of the games they've given perfect scores and their top 10 games of all time(almost all Final Fantasy games).


Meh, simply curious.



Canute87 said:


> I remember the best zelda game thread.
> 
> I wonder now with the release of skyward sword i bet people are still going to say ocarina of time thus proving how much of a plus a revolutionary factor to a game has.
> 
> Even though skyward sword surpasses ocarina of time in almost every possible way


Pretty much, that's always been why Ocarina is held in such high regard and set a standard for future 3D zelda releases, and gaming in general with its targeting system.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 12, 2011)

Still unsure whether to get this game or not.  I'm worried about the Wii-mote controls.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm totally getting the Limited Edition. I want me that golden Wiimote.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Van fende said:


> Still unsure whether to get this game or not.  I'm worried about the Wii-mote controls.



With the exception of the very stupid EGM review, the only true complaints I've seen is that there's a learning curve regarding the precision, especially with bombs and the swimming jump thing, and walking across tight-rope-like segments can be annoying.  Everyone else is raving about every other aspect of the controls.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 12, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> With the exception of the very stupid EGM review, the only true complaints I've seen is that there's a learning curve regarding the precision, especially with bombs and the swimming jump thing, and walking across tight-rope-like segments can be annoying.  Everyone else is raving about every other aspect of the controls.



I picked up Twilight Princess for the Game-cube just because it let you use a normal controller.  I really wish Nintendo gave you the option of what you feel most comfortable playing with.  Sega does this for all their Nintendo games, why can't the producers of Nintendo itself can't do it?

I know it's to kind of force players into using the standard control that was intended for the console, but that's just plain messed up in my opinion.  Why can't they let the player choose?

Oh well, I might rent it first and see if I like the controls.  I kind of liked how the One Piece game did it, so maybe there is hope for this game after all in my case.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm totally getting the Limited Edition. I want me that golden Wiimote.



Does the golden Wii-mote come with the charger?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Van fende said:


> I picked up Twilight Princess for the Game-cube just because it let you use a normal controller.  I really wish Nintendo gave you the option of what you feel most comfortable playing with.  Sega does this for all their Nintendo games, why can't the producers of Nintendo itself can't do it?



Because Skyward Sword was built from the ground up around motion controls.  It literally COULD NOT be turned into a game that doesn't utilize them.




> I know it's to kind of force players into using the standard control that was intended for the console, but that's just plain messed up in my opinion.  Why can't they let the player choose?



I know; I wish I could have used the SNES controller on the N64... Stupid analog sticks replacing my d-pads. Why couldn't they just let me choose to use a d-pad in a 3d game? 






Edit: Awesome screenshot of awesome:


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 13, 2011)

Not long to go....

kept my Wii for this game


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 13, 2011)

Those still on the fence about picking up the Ltd Ed. shouldn't hesitate and buy it if you ever see it in stores. I pre-ordered mine on Amazon months ago and now they're sold out and probably won't be able to re-stock. I even called Gamestop today and an employee said they might not even be able to fullfill all the ltd. edition pre-orders they've gotten. He told me don't bother checking Amazon because they don't have it; he's a regular Ama. customer himself. 

I just checked Amazon a few days ago and there were 3 sellers taking pre-orders, starting from $150, with one seller even selling it for $270. They're no longer listed on there though. People are eating this one up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TMo4VLVW24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2011)

Leaked copies and early released copies (both to official groups and stores selling it publicly) all over.

Really gotta watch those spoilers since I decided not to read that text dump and plot summary. Seems like the initial spoilers from /v/ aren't true - then again no surprise.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2011)

The game from what i saw on youtube a couple of months back looked amazing. I wonder what system of transformations will they come up with this time?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

I really wonder if there will be different tunics again.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The game from what i saw on youtube a couple of months back looked amazing. I wonder what system of transformations will they come up with this time?




*Spoiler*: __ 



You don't transform in this game...






Scizor said:


> I really wonder if there will be different tunics again.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope.  You can get different-colored earrings from what I've seen, though.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  You can get different-colored earrings from what I've seen, though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Then who knows what else is customizable


----------



## Xerces (Nov 14, 2011)

I just beat this game, and I can confidently say that this is one of the greatest games ever created. _The_ best Zelda, period.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 14, 2011)

3 more days for me. Can't wait.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Zelda: Skyward Sword - The Great Graphics Debate*
Can Skyward Sword look different than Uncharted 3 and still have good graphics? Duh.



> The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword marks a huge leap forward for the series in a number of ways. But to some, this excellent adventure will never quite stack up simply because it wasn't developed for an HD system. HD snobs will not only be missing out on one of the greatest games of the year - and possibly the best Zelda title to date - but they're also failing to give due credit to the game's true graphical ingenuity, and to the genius of its unique art style.
> 
> To start, it should be clarified that SD is not synonymous with terrible. It simply means the image resolution is in standard definition rather than high definition - it has fewer pixels per frame, in other words, resulting in a less crisp image than HD. What does this really mean when applied to a visual medium, such as videogames? To be honest, it means nothing. The old, classic, black and white movies (like Orson Welles' Citizen Kane or Federico Fellini's 8 1/2) are no less captivating and memorable now that HD cameras are the standard. If a piece of art was once brilliant and stirring - if it truly was such - no technical advancement or passing of time can take that from it. Claude Monet's impressionistic oil paintings are no less stunning now that digital art allows for more detailed, controlled lines - he simply employed a different and no less valid form of artistic expression.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 14, 2011)

there's no real debate, unless educating idiots is debate. anyone who thinks the graphics are bad need only look up the uncanny valley.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be playing this in about 4 hours, anyone else here have the game?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 15, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I'll be playing this in about 4 hours, anyone else here have the game?



lucky


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't want to wait until the 20th.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Zelda: Skyward Sword - The Great Graphics Debate*
> Can Skyward Sword look different than Uncharted 3 and still have good graphics? Duh.


Basically, what's always been said graphics specifically HD is one small part of the equation that really doesn't matter.



RemChu said:


> I'll be playing this in about 4 hours, anyone else here have the game?


I hate you. 


Death-kun said:


> I don't want to wait until the 20th.


I hate the fact that me having college will delay me from actually playing the game once I have it.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 15, 2011)

New set


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 15, 2011)

so no ganon? those who beat the game


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

*Warning: possible minor spoilers*


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2011)

So I got the game last night, so far I am enjoying it. What bothered me "just a little bit" is that I had to use the Wiimote Plus that came with my bundle but that's whatever, the game is really fun. 

So in other words, you need Motion Plus if that wasn't already common knowledge.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 15, 2011)

Man I so hope they come out with the majority of the tracks performed at the concert on the CD this is awesome. Just two samples.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ICpN6OoLEe0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]r-kVSddFHCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Just


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2011)

Two more days. Shits going to be epic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vJjUvL8opIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 15, 2011)

0:26, dye her hair blonde and she's basically SS Zelda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Famitsu - review scores (Skyward Sword takes perfect score)
*

Taiko Drum Master Wii Ultimate Version (Wii): 8, 8, 7, 8
FabStyle (3DS): 9, 9, 10, 8
FabStyle (NDS): 8, 8, 9, 8
Pachipara 3D (3DS): 6, 7, 5, 6
*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Wii):* 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 15, 2011)

Expected very nice.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

Gamespot gave the game a 7.5 because of the controls that everyone but the EGM reviewer loves, the same controls that they gave Wii Sports Resort a higher score for. They be trolling.


----------



## Savior (Nov 16, 2011)

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw 7.5 on gamespot...but not too surprised as they've gaven major games way lower scores than other review sites in the past.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2011)

Savior said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw 7.5 on gamespot...but not too surprised as they've gaven major games way lower scores than other review sites in the past.



They are simply attention whoring.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Gamespot gave the game a 7.5 because of the controls that everyone but the EGM reviewer loves, the same controls that they gave Wii Sports Resort a higher score for. They be trolling.



Fuck reviews, for any game, all people ever read is a fucking number. It's basically disrespectful to the review writer, and the fact that people are so insecure they need to numerical quantify something that's suppose to be art makes me upset. 

Nothing on you btw, just wanted to say that with all the review numbers talk lately, not only for this game but all the games that have been coming out as of late.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Fuck reviews, for any game, all people ever read is a fucking number. It's basically disrespectful to the review writer, and the fact that people are so insecure they need to numerical quantify something that's suppose to be art makes me upset.
> 
> Nothing on you btw, just wanted to say that with all the review numbers talk lately, not only for this game but all the games that have been coming out as of late.



Oh, I'm of the same opinion.  I've been laughing my butt off on the gamefaqs board because of it.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 16, 2011)

Just saw it on Gamefaqs myself when I went to the Skyward Sword board.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Lmfao I remember when TP got like a 8.8 and people flipped. This must make them go crazyyyyy. I can't wait for my copy.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 16, 2011)

baw someone who played the game has a lower opinion of your expectations based on your hype not experience with the game.

Bitching over reviews for the number is stupid, it's about what they say.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gamespot is bitching about the controls? wut lol


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 16, 2011)

Fuck Gamespot                    . They gave MW3 a 8.5 despite it being WAY more repetitive than Zelda


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure if there are people who take gamespot seriously anymore. the internet is a wide place gamers can't be so stupid to look on one review site.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought Gamespot was considered to be a joke anyway.


----------



## Vice (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh man, just a few more days. I can't wait.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 16, 2011)

*Gamespot reviews haven't been credible for a long time now.*

They chastise SS for using the 'same formula' in past series (even though it deviates from it considerably), yet they praise games like MW3 which are literally annual 'copy-and-paste' re-releases of the same game. 

They claim SS has poor controls, yet every other journalistic review praises the controls as being superb, or even perfect. Unlike most games, SS takes actual hand-eye coordination skill, which the reviewer of Gamespot seems to lack. Then he blames the game for having 'bad controls', when he admittedly said he was just waggling the Wii-mote.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Spike Announces VGA Nominees & Honors "Legend Of Zelda" With First Ever Video Game Hall Of Fame Award*



> New York, NY, November 16, 2011 – *Spike TV today announced the creation of its first ever Video Game Hall of Fame Award. This annual honor will recognize the most memorable and innovative video game franchises in history. The inaugural recipient, “The Legend of Zelda,™” is one of the most influential and beloved gaming franchises of all time. The legendary series will take its rightful place as the first entry into the Video Game Hall of Fame, with a special tribute at the 2011 “Video Game Awards” (#VGA)* – the network’s ninth annual live televised event to celebrate the best in games. Telecasting from Los Angeles, CA and featuring some of the most notable names in video games, Hollywood, music, sports and more, the two-hour event honoring the outstanding achievements within the video game industry over the past year will premiere LIVE on Spike TV, MTV 2 and Spike.com on Saturday, December 10 at 8:00 PM ET/5:00 PM PT.
> “The ‘VGAs’ always celebrate the best games of the year and preview the future with world premieres,” said Casey Patterson executive producer of the “VGAs” and executive vice president of event production for Viacom Media Networks Entertainment Group. “Now our Video Game Hall of Fame will recognize the game franchises throughout history that have brought the industry to where it is today.”
> 
> “It is only natural to start with ‘Zelda,’” said Geoff Keighley, executive in charge, publisher relations, Spike. “‘The Legend of Zelda’ is a franchise that inspired many of us to see the potential of games when it debuted 25 years ago, one that has successfully transitioned from one game console generation to the next and has continually shown the narrative and artistic potential of the medium.”
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spike Announces VGA Nominees & Honors "Legend Of Zelda" With First Ever Video Game Hall Of Fame Award*


I see two skys fighting for game of the year 


Xerces said:


> *Gamespot reviews haven't been credible for a long time now.*
> 
> They chastise SS for using the 'same formula' in past series (even though it deviates from it considerably), yet they praise games like MW3 which are literally annual 'copy-and-paste' re-releases of the same game.
> 
> They claim SS has poor controls, yet every other journalistic review praises the controls as being superb, or even perfect. Unlike most games, SS takes actual hand-eye coordination skill, which the reviewer of Gamespot seems to lack. Then he blames the game for having 'bad controls', when he admittedly said he was just waggling the Wii-mote.


From what I heard it you can't waggle it.
He was doing it wrong 


crazymtf said:


> Lmfao I remember when TP got like a 8.8 and people flipped. This must make them go crazyyyyy. I can't wait for my copy.



8.8 is a perfectly good score.
I think it's a 9.2 from what I have seen and heard.
No game can reach perfection.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Famitsu review details*



> - The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (10/10/10/10, 40 points): "The game world, offering a variety of tricks and content without being too large, is enough to make you lose your sense of time. The battles, featuring enemies that require you to think of a different approach for each one, are also fun. From the puzzles to the fighting, you can feel your knowledge expanding as you go through the adventure, and you can use it in innovative ways whenever you approach something new, which feels fantastic. I had thought that, in terms of story and content, this game would serve as the new core of the Zelda series. As I played it, though, I felt it was more a new core for video games, period. It's an amazing climax, like a crystal formed by people spending a dizzying amount of time and effort to mix all these various great things together. Just try it!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2011)

because I can.. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrBEVaYQMsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 16, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *Gamespot reviews haven't been credible for a long time now.*
> 
> They chastise SS for using the 'same formula' in past series (even though it deviates from it considerably), yet they praise games like MW3 which are literally annual 'copy-and-paste' re-releases of the same game.
> 
> ...



And how many times was it that you can't win via waggling lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I see two skys fighting for game of the year
> 
> From what I heard it you can't waggle it.
> He was doing it wrong
> ...



Oh I agree. 8.8 is a GREAT score.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 16, 2011)

Hai guyz, look wat I gotz


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

The Simpsons, cool.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Hai guyz, look wat I gotz



awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



DATPOSTER


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> baw someone who played the game has a lower opinion of your expectations based on your hype not experience with the game.
> 
> Bitching over reviews for the number is stupid, it's about what they say.



Doesn't change the fact that the review was full of crap and what looks to be written from a noob trying to pick out flaws of the game itself instead of his lack of expierience.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 16, 2011)

My school happens to have a staff day on Friday.


Destiny.


Also fuck the haters, all the reviewers that actually matter gave SS a basically flawless rating, Gamespot can attention seek somewhere else... Doesn't even matter what anyone scores it as anyway, the point is this game is the beastest I've seen in years.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2011)

Can't wait for the 20th.  As for Super Mario 3D Land, I'll be getting that from my girlfriend's parents when I go stay with them for Christmas this year. Also get to play Xenoblade Chronicles while I'm there, fuck yeah. 

Also have a shitload of other games on a Christmas list for my parents, but besides Pokemon Rumble Blast and Kirby's Return to Dreamland, they're all $20 or lower lol. A lot of it is stuff like Super Paper Mario, Assassin's Creed 1/2, Dante's Inferno, BioShock 1/2, Mass Effect, Dead Space, Arkham Asylum, Dragon Age, etc. Lots of stuff I missed out on since I never had a PS3 until this past June.

Yes I'm 19 and I still make a list, deal with it. I'm buying stuff for them too. 

Also, this list lacks a significant amount of books because my girlfriend is getting me a Nook. 

Whoa, when did this become a blog.

What.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 16, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> And how many times was it that you can't win via waggling lol.



You obviously haven't played this game yet.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Can't wait for the 20th.  As for Super Mario 3D Land, I'll be getting that from my girlfriend's parents when I go stay with them for Christmas this year. Also get to play Xenoblade Chronicles while I'm there, fuck yeah.
> 
> Also have a shitload of other games on a Christmas list for my parents, but besides Pokemon Rumble Blast and Kirby's Return to Dreamland, they're all $20 or lower lol. A lot of it is stuff like Super Paper Mario, Assassin's Creed 1/2, Dante's Inferno, BioShock 1/2, Mass Effect, Dead Space, Arkham Asylum, Dragon Age, etc. Lots of stuff I missed out on since I never had a PS3 until this past June.
> 
> ...



I love you.
 <3.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> because I can.. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrBEVaYQMsQ[/YOUTUBE]


Still no Majora's Mask

To Nintendo its like the red-headed stepchild or something.


I think I'll wait till the Wii U comes out before playing this since I don't own a Wii nor would I buy one just to play this and the few other Wii games that interest me(SMG, No More Heroes).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Aonuma - Zelda doesn't fit into any genre perfectly, should never resemble other games*



> ?Zelda doesn?t fit into any gaming genre perfectly. Of course there are certain techniques and certain basics that are similar throughout the series, but really what we are striving to do with each new Zelda is offer a new world for people to enjoy and to experience. Over 25 years, while we?ve been working on the Zelda series and creating the games, we?ve always had a wealth of ideas, which I think is what has kept us going all these years. ...On the other hand I do believe that all the Zelda games since have offered new aspects. A Zelda game should never be similar to anything else or resemble other games. This is always what we aim for, and that striving for uniqueness is the common denominator across the series.? - Eiji Aonuma


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 16, 2011)

@Xerces that's a typo, how many times has everyone that's reviewed the game so far said do not waggle and the reviewer waggles anyway. 

@Hoff does that poster come with the game? 

I'll have to pick up my reserve copy monday due to ordering at the university's gamestop not doing that again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Aonuma - Zelda doesn't fit into any genre perfectly, should never resemble other games*



It's true mang.
All the zelda games did do something really different.
Zelda is zelda


----------



## Jena (Nov 16, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's true mang.
> All the zelda games did do something really different.
> Zelda is zelda



cept twilight princess which was like half a link to the past and half ocarina of time and all nostalgia.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> cept twilight princess which was like half a link to the past and half ocarina of time and all nostalgia.



He turned into a wolf
So it's more like half "Twilight" half Okami and half zelda...........


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Gamespot review Edited:
*


> Editor's note: This review originally stated that aiming was handled through the Wii Remote's infrared sensor, which is incorrect. The review has been amended accordingly. GameSpot regrets the error.





I dunno wth does that mean...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> @Xerces that's a typo, how many times has everyone that's reviewed the game so far said do not waggle and the reviewer waggles anyway.
> 
> @Hoff does that poster come with the game?
> 
> I'll have to pick up my reserve copy monday due to ordering at the university's gamestop not doing that again.



I got it in GAME.

I didnt even know about it.


----------



## Vice (Nov 17, 2011)

Will be ordering this sucker tonight.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *He turned into a wolf*
> So it's more like half "Twilight" half Okami and half zelda...........



Oh yes, bring up the worst part of the game.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He turned into a wolf
> So it's more like half "Twilight" half Okami and half zelda...........



percentages aren't your strong suit

can't wait to get this tomorrow, my wii has been gathering dust since Donkey Kong Country Returns.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dunno wth does that mean...



:rofl

They ought to re-write the whole review with a gaff that big.  But they won't.


Infrared sensing involves the pointer/waggleness of the regular Wii remote using the sensor bar.  However, the Wii Motion + doesn't do that; it is a gyroscopic system which you calibrate by pointing at the center of your television screen.

In other words, the person who reviewed the game tried to play it like he was using a regular Wii remote when he was using a Wii Motion +.  And he docked the game points for having 'bad controls' when in reality he was just being a complete dumbass.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

I got an email telling me my pre-ordered copy of Skyward sword: limited edition arrived 

I'm going to pick up *now*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Stupid Amazon says I won't get my copy until at least the 28th.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2011)

Sunday UPS doesn't ship...so yeah


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He turned into a wolf
> So it's more like half "Twilight" half Okami and half zelda...........



you turn into an animal in a link to the past!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Oh yes, bring up the worst part of the game.



I found it nice.
Make it easier to get around and find stuff.


Petes12 said:


> you turn into an animal in a link to the past!


Once you turn into one once.
And you only turn into a wolf because you are protected in twilight.
In Link to the past you don't get any such protection till you get the mirror.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> In Link to the past you don't get any such protection till you get the mirror.



Moon Pearl.  Not mirror.


Anyway, TP did make additions to the series.  One that always sticks out in my mind is the Mortal Draw.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to pick my bundle up tomorrow 

Might get a Pizza to celebrate the release


----------



## Jena (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going ASAP to pick up my copy. I've got it reserved at Gamestop and I'll probably go on Sunday morning to get it. I like Zelda, but not enough to fight through a crowd of sweaty nerds at midnight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Moon Pearl.  Not mirror.
> 
> 
> Anyway, TP did make additions to the series.  One that always sticks out in my mind is the Mortal Draw.



Whatever it's just a magic thingmabob plot device.
And yes Mortal draw is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2011)

Just looking at Scizor's tv makes me sad.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Just looking at Scizor's tv makes me sad.



It doesn't even support NTSC


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *I found it nice.*
> Make it easier to get around and find stuff.



I find you wrong.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Kondo, Aonuma thank Legend of Zelda fans*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZX9KTGjd8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I find you wrong.




Would you prefer to walk around for a long time or transform into a wolf and run quickly and then transform back.
Because Epona can't be used everywhere.

 You hardly ever have to be the wolf in the game and you can't tell me it wasn't fun scaring people as a wolf.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

I've played the game for like half an hour and I REALLY like it so far. 

Though I was kinda disappointed Link didn't roll when I pressed A while running, but it turns out I really like the stamina meter, too.

I already had fun dashing around and throwing pots at first; it all feels really fluent (and I havent even gotten to swordplay yet!)

I helped this dude carry a crate to the kitchen and I saved a gremlin from a roof. 
It was amazingly fun, imo. I can't wait to play more tommorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I've played the game for like half an hour and I REALLY like it so far.
> 
> Though I was kinda disappointed Link didn't roll when I pressed A while running, but it turns out I really like the stamina meeter, too.
> 
> ...


 I am jealous...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I've played the game for like half an hour and I REALLY like it so far.
> 
> Though I was kinda disappointed Link didn't roll when I pressed A while running, but it turns out I really like the stamina meter, too.
> 
> ...



You have to shake the nunchuk while running to roll.

I just got the green tunic. 
Too bad I dont have that much time to play outside weekends.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It doesn't even support NTSC



Get some HDMI up in that bitch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I've played the game for like half an hour and I REALLY like it so far.
> 
> Though I was kinda disappointed Link didn't roll when I pressed A while running, but it turns out I really like the stamina meter, too.



Well its better to run than spam roll amirite? 

oh man skyward sword sounds like a hell of a joyride.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

*GameSpot reviewer stands by his Skyward Sword review, controls impressions...and I'm still confused*

A portion of a ParanoidGamer interview with GameSpot reviewer, Tom McShea...




> PG: You made an error in your review regarding the game?s controls (which has since been amended by the time of this writing). Do you think that an error like that might unintentionally affect your opinion (and therefore the review) of the game?
> 
> TM: Not at all. In my original text, I said that aiming was handled by the infared sensor, when it?s actually controlled by the gyroscopes. Ultimately, you point at the screen no matter which method the controller is using, so, for the player, the result is the same. My problem with the aiming is that you have to recenter your view often, and that?s true no matter what the underlying technology is.



Gonintendo quote;



> This is why I have a big issue with Mr. McShea's review. As I've stated in the past, I never had to recenter my controller while playing...not even once. That's not me working around a half-functioning controller. That's me playing without any issues from controls, having everything work just right.
> 
> The other issue I have is where he says you 'point at the screen'. There's nothing neither I nor Mom Brain can think of where you have to point the Wiimote IR sensor at the screen, unless you're trying to recenter. What he's referring to when he is pointing to the screen is beyond me.





This mess is confusing as hell.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Would you prefer to walk around for a long time* or transform into a wolf and run quickly and then transform back.
> Because Epona can't be used everywhere.
> 
> You hardly ever have to be the wolf in the game and you can't tell me it wasn't fun scaring people as a wolf.



Yes, actually, I would. I know it sounds odd, and is definitely unreasonable, but I would. Transforming into animals is actually a pet peeve of mine in games, don't know why.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Moon Pearl.  Not mirror.
> 
> 
> Anyway, TP did make additions to the series.  One that always sticks out in my mind is the Mortal Draw.



promptly dropped.

dont get me wrong, I liked TP fine, better than Wind Waker, but it didn't really add much to the formula. a decent story, double hookshot, and chain mail seems to be the extent of its legacy.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You have to shake the nunchuk while running to roll.



Though I feel kinda stupid now, that feeling is trumped by how glad I am one can still roll. 



Death-kun said:


> Get some HDMI up in that bitch.



I'd rather get a new tv: one that doesn't make you sad. =P



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well its better to run than spam roll amirite?
> 
> oh man skyward sword sounds like a hell of a joyride.



I dunno, I've gotten really used to rolling and so now I really like it.

About to play some more


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

Someone just spoilered me so hard on Gamefaqs! I won't do the same here, but I've just got to say...

WHYYYYYY?!  WHY DID I CLICK ON THAT INNOCENT-LOOKING LINK?! I wasn't even bothered when I was spoilered on arguably far more important details but this?!  *Sobs ambivalently in corner* 

Scizor, if that person was telling the truth... you're in for a real treat if you are familiar enough with the series to recognize... it... when it happens... *sob* Have I ever mentioned that I'm good at leaving people in suspense?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Scizor, if that person was telling the truth... you're in for a real treat if you are familiar enough with the series to recognize... it... when it happens... *sob* Have I ever mentioned that I'm good at leaving people in suspense?



I can't wait to experience what you're hinting at 
But please: no further hints. =)

Edit: I've just gotten the sword and I have to say: the swordplay is incredible! It is really satisfying and fun to do. Even pulling your sword is satisfying, lol. I'm loving this game so far; it's really amazing, imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yes, actually, I would. I know it sounds odd, and is definitely unreasonable, but I would. Transforming into animals is actually a pet peeve of mine in games, don't know why.



Well I like wolves, so it doesn't really bother me


----------



## blux (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got the game (had to go through so much for it), and I'm loving it!  Glad i'm living in the UK, now my whole weekend is set.

EDIT: Did I mention the wii-mote is beautiful?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I can't wait to experience what you're hinting at
> But please: no further hints. =)
> 
> Edit: I've just gotten the sword and I have to say: the swordplay is incredible! It is really satisfying and fun to do. Even pulling your sword is satisfying, lol. I'm loving this game so far; it's really amazing, imo.


*At first the swordplay seemed kinda meh to me, but it grew on me quickly when I realized just how interactive it really it. *


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *At first the swordplay seemed kinda meh to me, but it grew on me quickly when I realized just how interactive it really it. *



For me, getting out the sword and the log cutting was already really satisfying.
So beating some strategic enemies later on will most likely border on euphoria, lol.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> For me, getting out the sword and the log cutting was already really satisfying.
> So beating some strategic enemies later on will most likely border on euphoria, lol.



*
Where are you in the game, exactly? 

I love the fighting because you really have to hit at the right angle, and if you change the angle of your sword too obviously your opponent will be able to read your movements so you really have to learn to change the angle of your sword very subtly.  
*


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> Where are you in the game, exactly?
> 
> I love the fighting because you really have to hit at the right angle, and if you change the angle of your sword too obviously your opponent will be able to read your movements so you really have to learn to change the angle of your sword very subtly.
> *



Yeah, I've read about that. That will most likely be _even more_ satisfying for me than cutting the logs.

Also I'm at the part where
*Spoiler*: _I've just_ 



gotten the sword and am about to go to 'the waterfall'. So I'm not far into the game _at all_ yet. So please no hints/spoilers.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking forward to playing this game in a couple of days.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, I've read about that. That will most likely be _even more_ satisfying for me than cutting the logs.
> 
> Also I'm at the part where
> *Spoiler*: _I've just_
> ...


*
You'll love it. There's nothing really telling you about it in the game just kinda something you pick up on. 

Yeah, I hate spoilers to. That's why I asked you. 
*


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> You'll love it. There's nothing really telling you about it in the game just kinda something you pick up on.
> 
> Yeah, I hate spoilers to. That's why I asked you.
> *



Thanks for the spoilerless heads up, man. 
+Rep for you.

And I just want to play this game in a way that I savor each moment: so I don't plan on finishing it anytime soon, yet.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 18, 2011)

A mall near me is holding a promotion where it's giving the first 300 people at the booth wristbands so they can pick up the game tomorrow at future shop!! The first ten to show up get the steelcase version!!

Luckily the first 150 bands lasted 2 hours. Tomorrow I'm waking up early to get the last batch!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GameSpot's control complaints get a rebuttal*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEge_2Vuft0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Nov 18, 2011)

My GameStop will be having a midnight opening tomorrow.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GameSpot's control complaints get a rebuttal*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEge_2Vuft0[/YOUTUBE]



This guy is awesome.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pft... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  OMG you guys have to look at this! Look at what Nintendo just released!  Listen to what the chick says!


Oh, Gamespot... :rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

Who said Wii controls suck here hmm?
That's some pimp stuff there.
[YOUTUBE]2Gc5cuekQto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Pft... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  OMG you guys have to look at this! Look at what Nintendo just released!  Listen to what the chick says!
> 
> 
> Oh, Gamespot... :rofl


 Man Gamespot has to do something about this. They are looking bad about the whole mess.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 19, 2011)

Did some already buy it? I still have to wait.


----------



## Vice (Nov 19, 2011)

According to UPS, I will have this game on Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GameSpot's control complaints get a rebuttal*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 19, 2011)

I already beat the first temple and I have to say a couple of things.

1- This game is shaping up to be incredible

2- The motion controls are just perfect. I never sliced anything from an angle I did not want to.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm confused is this game out yet?? in LA


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

so does this game really have 1:1 accurate motion controls?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> so does this game really have 1:1 accurate motion controls?



As far as I've experienced: yes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> I'm confused is this game out yet?? in LA



Depending upon where you are and/or where you're getting the game, you can have it by now.

I pre-ordered mine at amazon and it says I'm going to get it around the 28th-30th.  Which sucks.  Sigh...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I pre-ordered mine at amazon and it says I'm going to get it around the 28th-30th.  Which sucks.  Sigh...



That's a long wait. You can try and rent it from blockbuster. 




Just got a shipping confirmation email from Amazon. Getting mine on Tuesday.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 19, 2011)

It came out here today, Scizor already has it, but I have to wait.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 19, 2011)

Played it for about an hour.


!

Enjoying it at the moment


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2011)

But can I do cool looking shit like helm splitter?
Are there magic spells? I miss me some magic.
Ganondorf? I don't like them other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) villians.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> so does this game really have 1:1 accurate motion controls?



True 1:1 doesn't exist, this is as close you'll get though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2011)

Picking up my copy tomorrow mein square 

And it feels good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Picking up my copy tomorrow mein square
> 
> And it feels good


----------



## Xerces (Nov 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - GameSpot's control complaints get a rebuttal*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEge_2Vuft0[/YOUTUBE]



The person reviewing the game for Gamespot suffers from some sort of retardation. He was pointing the WiiMote at the screen to aim his bow, even though the game makes it quite clear that this is the incorrect way of doing things.

He was clearly playing the game wrong, then blames the game for his own user error.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 19, 2011)

The guy is stupid and lost all his credibilty and the laughing stock of the internet for the past couple of days. He probably lost his job.


----------



## TSC (Nov 19, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> But can I do cool looking shit like helm splitter?
> Are there magic spells? I miss me some magic.
> Ganondorf? I don't like them other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) villians.



There's no Ganondorf, but there a big boss that's just as badass and hardass as him.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

who cares about ganon anymore, he died off after TP anyway. 

*looks at pic*  is THAT the thing ghirahim was trying to revive???


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2011)

TSC said:


> There's no Ganondorf, but there a big boss that's just as badass and hardass as him.



when you say harass do you mean difficulty? Cus ganon is a cakewak.


----------



## TSC (Nov 19, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> when you say harass do you mean difficulty? Cus ganon is a cakewak.



nah I said hardass as he in he look hardass. But from what I heard of zelda fans who got to play it already; unlike ganon, this guy is really is hard to beat.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll have to wait for some ocarina codes to come out to make sure the game is challenging from the start.
If the games too easy ill end up hating it forever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Vote skyward sword if you haven't.
Took only around half a minute to sign up to do so.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

That guy who did the control rebuttal to Gamespot has made another video demonstrating the controls:



Also, this is awesome (no spoilers):


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm glad that they stuck to their guns and didn't throw in Ganondorf. The one other time a main series Zelda game didn't have Ganondorf as the villain it was my favorite Zelda ever so yeah


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm glad that they stuck to their guns and didn't throw in Ganondorf. The one other time a main series Zelda game didn't have Ganondorf as the villain it was my favorite Zelda ever so yeah



Main series, whatcu talking about willis?
They are all main bro..


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Four Swords says otherwise


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Four Swords says otherwise



It's main, but apart of a different timeline.
Come at me bro(oracle style)


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

The Oracle games were the worst. Touch it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The Oracle games were the worst. Touch it.



Capcom helped develop the Oracle games that's why


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

No fucking wonder, massive piece of shits.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The Oracle games were the worst. Touch it.



The CD-i games laugh at your face.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

We respectable Zelda fans don't acknowledge those exist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No fucking wonder, massive piece of shits.



There was nothing wrong with the games till capcom touched them 
Has nintendo EVER made a BAD zelda game on their own?
I can't name a single one because they all range from good to great 
Capcom is ruining a lot of stuff at this moment.
Their own franchises come to mind.


Gnome said:


> We respectable Zelda fans don't acknowledge those exist.



Why is he saying laugh at your face?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Has nintendo EVER made a BAD zelda game on their own?



I thought we already discussed Twilight Princess in this thread.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why is he saying laugh at your face?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Has nintendo EVER made a BAD zelda game on their own?


Zelda II

Twilight Princess as well in some regards. Though I can actually enjoy playing TP to some extent while I could never stand playing Zelda II long enough to finish it.

TP is also critically acclaimed so I suppose Gnome and I are just haters


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I thought we already discussed Twilight Princess in this thread.



It wasn't bad 
You just don't like wolves is all


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Zelda II
> 
> Twilight Princess as well in some regards. Though I can actually enjoy playing TP while I could never stand playing Zelda II long enough to finish it.
> 
> TP is also critically acclaimed so I suppose I'm just a hater



Zelda II was experimental and helped usher in the greater age of zelda.
Zelda II was just balls to the walls hard, which is something nintendo in the old days was known for anyway and for it's time it was a okay game, it just didn't age well.
Tp wasn't bad though.
Sonic games are the bad line and it didn't cross it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It wasn't bad
> You just don't like wolves is all


I'm not a fan of the game either, so that argument is invalid




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Zelda II was experimental and helped usher in the greater age of zelda.
> Zelda II was just balls to the walls hard, which is something nintendo in the old days was known for anyway and for it's time it was a okay game, it just didn't age well.
> Tp wasn't bad though.
> Sonic games are the bad line and it didn't cross it.


It wasn't the difficulty that bothered me. I just didn't like the gameplay and the direction they went with it. I give the game credit for at least doing something different, unlike TP.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'm not a fan of the game either, so that argument is invalid



Yeah!

Not like I used that argument or anything. >.>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Not like I used that argument or anything. >.>


Woudl the game be better for you if he transformed into a chicken?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

No, I don't like shapeshifting in any game. Which is Ironic because I played a druid in WoW for 3 years.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Zelda II



Don't make me hurt you. 

You probably hate old-school Castlevania, too. 

Grrrr... rgh...!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No, I don't like shapeshifting in any game. Which is Ironic because I played a druid in WoW for 3 years.


So you don't like most zelda games is what you are saying?
[YOUTUBE]aHRimAVInO0[/YOUTUBE]
Ya bro not a good argument.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Most the masks in MM didn't have you transform really.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Don't make me hurt you.
> 
> You probably hate old-school Castlevania, too.
> 
> Grrrr... rgh...!


Never really played old-school Castlevania. I'd think it'd be better at being an action-RPG than Zelda II though. Its the execution thats the problem with Zelda II, not the idea.

Besides TP and Zelda II, I love all the main series Zelda games. Four Zelda games in my top 25(MM, OoT, WW and ALttP). My favorite series, though its had a few hiccups.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Most the masks in MM didn't have you transform really.



This is what we call cognitive dissonance.  Having been shown that he holds double standards, he is now trying to justify his unfair position... poorly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Most the masks in MM didn't have you transform really.



No excuses.
Most zelda games have other people/you transforming.
It's always has been apart of it.
 Twilight princess did do new things unlike most people that are saying it's the same.

The new thing, it combined all of the old concepts fairly well and added twists to all of them.
Only the people not paying attention never noticed it


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> This is what we call cognitive dissonance.  Having been shown that he holds double standards, he is now trying to justify his unfair position... poorly.



What? Never said MM was even good, but it has nowhere the same level of transformation that TP required of you. Also, the beginning of MM with the Deku mask shit was the worst part of the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What? Never said MM was even good, but it has nowhere the same level of transformation that TP required of you. Also, the beginning of MM with the Deku mask shit was the worst part of the game.



Actually you have to transform more in MM than TP. 
That's because the wolf is fast and you have to repeat 3 days over and over again in MM.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Not if you skip as much side stuff as possible. At least as I remember it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not if you skip as much side stuff as possible. At least as I remember it.



Same could be said for TP


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Which is why they both sit below OoT, Windwaker, and the Pre 64 Zelda's.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2011)

Your hatred of transformations blinds you to greatness Gnome.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

My Blindness only makes my other senses stronger!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> My Blindness only makes my other senses stronger!



Oot has twinrova transform.
LttP has you traform and had a spell to make your enemies transform.
Links awakening had the final boss(who's fairly hard if you don't know how to fight him.)
Transform constantly
[YOUTUBE]_yt0s1n23pY[/YOUTUBE]
Zelda II had transformations.
Even more zelda games have transformations and I didn't even name all of them for the games above.
 I also doubt you took on the 4 darknuts at once in TP.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 19, 2011)

*There's a small waterfall with a log in it that looks a lot like the first spring in Twilight Princess. Pretty cool. 
*


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2011)

I've just

*Spoiler*: _gotten_ 



the hero's/green tunic. 



I haven't progressed far at all the past three days, lol. School kept me busy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 20, 2011)

Man, I have to say this game is pretty fucking awesome. I'm about 25 hours in or so, beaten four dungeons so far. Definitely some of the best design I have seen in games, excellent puzzles and locations.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

Picking this up in a few hours.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention I picked this up at 12:01am last night. 

I was the 5th in line.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2011)

How big was the line?


----------



## Vei (Nov 20, 2011)

Just bought the game. I have to wait until break before I can let myself open the packaging because I won't be able to stop.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

Just picked mine up. Gonna play it soon.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 20, 2011)

Arrived at home but gotta wait till Christmas to play. Gonna be glorious.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so jealous.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Nov 20, 2011)

I just stabbed a pumpkin and it stuck to my sword 

Made my day


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 20, 2011)

Catching bugs is the greatest thing ever.

Some of the most entertaining side quest in a Zelda game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Catching bugs is the greatest thing ever.
> 
> Some of the most entertaining side quest in a Zelda game.



It is rather fun man.
Bug catching has been a part of zelda for a long time


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 20, 2011)

Not to that extent.

There was bees in SNES, bugs in ocarina, and TP had the biggest side quest so far.

But this is by far the most developed and fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Not to that extent.
> 
> There was bees in SNES, bugs in ocarina, and TP had the biggest side quest so far.
> 
> But this is by far the most developed and fun.



Who knew catching bugs as a fairy boy could be so fun. 
I liked the bug catching in TP it made you think a little.
For example the male bug may be at a bridge, but the female bug will be at the other bridge opposite of it.
And it applied to each bug, but you had to figure out the places that are opposite to each other and that it applied to the bugs at all.
It took me several hours to finish that


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwS_YtAUo8M&feature=feedbul[/YOUTUBE]

This was pretty good.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2011)

>Enters thread to look for awesomeness about game.

>Reads people talking about bug catching,


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm gonna start this tomorrow after I'm done with classes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> >Enters thread to look for awesomeness about game.
> 
> >Reads people talking about bug catching,



When the spiders are the size of a house catching the bugs is a real feat 
[YOUTUBE]3_HNBfZzDn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome, mine's coming a day early! Tracked it and it says out for delivery. They're shipping it via Lasership so I don't need to sign anything, which is awesome because I won't be home haha. I'd have to pick it up tomorrow if it's UPS. 

So excited.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Alright. I got my copy yesterday. I am going to play now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

This made me lol:


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

It's obviously trolling you, kill it.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 21, 2011)

*I can't play until later because my dad hogs the TV. I can't wait for me composite to VGA converter to arrive so I can play on my computer monitor. 


Spoiler:  



I arrived at the entrance of the temple of time the day before yesterday. This is probably the same temple of time from OoT, right? Meaning the desert becomes Hyrule. Interesting.


*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2011)

every game the locations of all that stuff totally changes. 

its called lanayru desert isn't it? in twilight princess lanayru province was where Hyrule was, and the Zora tribe. But the temple of time was in the forest area where you start.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 21, 2011)

*I don't think the locations change from game to game, the temples are in the exact same place every game. It's just that there is often a huge gap in between games (hundreds and hundreds of years) so naturally the names of the areas change and so does the landscape. The changing of the landscape is even touched on in the game. *


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

I got my very first heartpiece today.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 21, 2011)

Inside the temple, hitting switches with my slingshot and cutting webs with my sowrd skillz. Feels os boss


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I don't think the locations change from game to game, the temples are in the exact same place every game. It's just that there is often a huge gap in between games (hundreds and hundreds of years) so naturally the names of the areas change and so does the landscape. The changing of the landscape is even touched on in the game. *


don't try to make sense out of zelda timeline, seriously.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 21, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> don't try to make sense out of zelda timeline, seriously.




*Huh? I'm not. It's been confirmed that Skyward Sword is set before OoT and the rest is really just common sense. 

I do enjoy attempting to figure out the mess that is the Zelda timeline, but that's not what I was doing here. *


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Huh? I'm not. It's been confirmed that Skyward Sword is set before OoT and the rest is really just common sense.
> 
> I do enjoy attempting to figure out the mess that is the Zelda timeline, but that's not what I was doing here. *


ahh, aight, my bad.

it might be canon that it's set before OoT but honestly, i feel they don't _really_ have anything in common... minus the obvious few things. i guess it's just something to get the fans excited.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

I've collected four heart pieces so far, so I've got seven hearts, atm =D
This game's really awesome so far, imo.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 21, 2011)

Played for 20 mins, and I'm about to go look for my bird. Kinda weird seeing other people with green tunics on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Played for 20 mins, and I'm about to go look for my bird. Kinda weird seeing other people with green tunics on.



The hero's garb came from heaven didn't you know


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

So is the motionplus controls terrible? Or is Gamespot and other reviewers like them just bad gamers and can't play the game right?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 21, 2011)

The World said:


> So is the motionplus controls terrible? Or is Gamespot and other reviewers like them just bad gamers and can't play the game right?



*The controls are perfect. There's even a video about it about a page back. *


----------



## Jena (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm having trouble with the flying. 
It's the only thing that's given me any problems so far. It's probably me, though. Whenever I use the Wii I seem to overthink things and create unnecessary problems for myself.
My brother can show me how to do it properly...

Only been playing for about an hour but I love it already! I want to live in Skyloft.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> I want to live in Skyloft.



lol, I know how you feel.
I heard the skyloft music for the first time like four days ago and it's already got nostalgia sticking to it for me somehow, lol.

The song is in my sig (for reference).


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The hero's garb came from heaven didn't you know



There sure were a shitload of heroes back then.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

Also, 

*Spoiler*: _I've_ 



beaten the first temple today (kicked 'lord' Ghirahim's b-hind) and I've collected four heart pieces.



I plan on 100%ing this game without any kind of help/guide


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> There sure were a shitload of heroes back then.



explains all of the garbs in the later zeldas.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 21, 2011)

Third temple, Im coming for you!!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

AH! My copy finally shipped out!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2011)

Just encountered that Groose guy in Skyloft for the first time, the music that's playing sounds so uncannily like Linebeck's theme lol.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 21, 2011)

The names change so much between versions.

I found that Groose guy is actually called Malton in the spanish one.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, earlier today I

*Spoiler*: __ 



met the monster of Skyloft.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 21, 2011)

Just about to head into Faron woods. 


Loving every minute of it so far. I had to will myself just to stop playing.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 21, 2011)

*
Spoiler:  



I just defeated the imprisoned in the seal grounds. 


*



DragonSlayer said:


> ahh, aight, my bad.
> 
> it might be canon that it's set before OoT but honestly, i feel they don't _really_ have anything in common... minus the obvious few things. i guess it's just something to get the fans excited.



*Well this is probably set hundreds of years before OoT so that makes sense. *


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword - launch trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ssRZ6F98o0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica Amelia (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally playing this game tomorrow.

Any pros and cons on the controls?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2011)

Link shitting in a toilet mein square

Mind = BLOWN


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link shitting in a toilet mein square
> 
> Mind = BLOWN



For reals?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N2NcfFQ73fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Nov 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]N2NcfFQ73fk[/YOUTUBE]



And he doesn't even pull his pants down.
smh
Good thing that tunic hides his bottom.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]N2NcfFQ73fk[/YOUTUBE]



Game of the fucking year....


----------



## Jena (Nov 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Game of the fucking year....



I dunno man, just looks like crap to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> I dunno man, just looks like crap to me.












Link craps rupees it's why he didn't wipe 
[YOUTUBE]BGV9eHcJboA[/YOUTUBE]
# 26


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 22, 2011)

So like I'm on my second play through in the Desert Temple. This game is so good.


----------



## ZenGamr (Nov 22, 2011)

On my first boss (which is amazing for a first boss!). Gamespot's review is very inaccurate. This game is so far a 10/10 for me. Not since Wind Waker have I enjoyed a 3D zelda game this much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RK-7N-Zef1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got the slingshot and I'm about to go in the first dungeon. 

Definitely agree with all the hating on Gamespot. The controls are _smooth_, it's not 1:1 but damn close enough. I spent like 20 mins playing with the fucking sword when I first got it. I feel like a kid swinging the wiimote frantically,  it's just too damn fun. "Link does exactly what I do!"


----------



## Sotei (Nov 22, 2011)

I got my game yesterday, the sweet collectors edition. The gold WiiMote looks great and the soundtrack... oh the soundtrack, it brings tears to my eyes. I'm a huge gamer but a Nintendo kid at heart, so yes, I'm a Nintendo fan over the other companies. I'm conflicted though, I have soooooo many other games to play and other games I already started. Should I just drop those games for now and just play Legend of Zelda?



My heart says: YES!

My head says: C'mon man! Finish those games!

What say you, my fellow Zelda fans?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gamespot released an uncut version of the review



so we know why they did this mess.... *spotlight* 



Sotei said:


> I got my game yesterday, the sweet collectors edition. The gold WiiMote looks great and the soundtrack... oh the soundtrack, it brings tears to my eyes. I'm a huge gamer but a Nintendo kid at heart, so yes, I'm a Nintendo fan over the other companies. I'm conflicted though, I have soooooo many other games to play and other games I already started. Should I just drop those games for now and just play Legend of Zelda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 drop them...lol


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just got the slingshot and I'm about to go in the first dungeon.
> 
> Definitely agree with all the hating on Gamespot. The controls are _smooth_, it's not 1:1 but damn close enough. I spent like 20 mins playing with the fucking sword when I first got it. I feel like a kid swinging the wiimote frantically,  it's just too damn fun. "Link does exactly what I do!"



I feel exactly the same way.

And I did that, too. 



Sotei said:


> I got my game yesterday, the sweet collectors edition. The gold WiiMote looks great and the soundtrack... oh the soundtrack, it brings tears to my eyes. I'm a huge gamer but a Nintendo kid at heart, so yes, I'm a Nintendo fan over the other companies. I'm conflicted though, I have soooooo many other games to play and other games I already started. Should I just drop those games for now and just play Legend of Zelda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just play what you feel like playing: Zelda when you're in a Zelda mood and vice versa.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2011)

About the controls tho, so far I still like more[WM+] the way it felt in Red Steel 2 than Z SS


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2011)

Just made it to the Eldin Volcano. Did a few side missions before I really got into the second part of the game, helping out people of Skyloft, slicing bamboo, etc 

meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2011)

How good is the town system compared to the one in Majora's Mask?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll tell you one thing mein square

Beedle's back


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTBmbFD1dT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 22, 2011)

Going to pick this game way later because I kind of been spoiled too much on the soundtrack and stuff, plus i don't have much money.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2011)

Honestly, Faron woods kind of bored me, the dungeon was simply "alright" as well.

Now Eldin, man that was pretty fun. Onto the dungeon when I get home from uni tonight.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 22, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> How good is the town system compared to the one in Majora's Mask?


Much simpler but it's still the second best. I wish they'd do something similar to Majora's Mask's system, that was awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Much simpler but it's still the second best. I wish they'd do something similar to Majora's Mask's system, that was awesome.


Eh, if you mean simpler by running on a schedule of time, I think it was because of the gameplay mechanics of MM. Though I'd kill to have time turn by itself in the sky and SKyloft, same with the surface.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Eh, if you mean simpler by running on a schedule of time, I think it was because of the gameplay mechanics of MM. Though I'd kill to have time turn by itself in the sky and SKyloft, same with the surface.


By simpler I mean simpler and yeah, everyone having their schedule played a part of it but that's just how the system worked. They could develop something similar even without recycling time idea. My point was mostly that there's much more emphasis on it in MM, longer and more detailed quests, more people to help and so on.

But don't get me wrong, I absolutely love doing optional stuff in Skyloft, it's one of my favorite Zelda locations by far, and definitely the best main town since MM.

Anyway, I'm off to play. I think I'm almost done with the game, about to go into 7th dungeon.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 22, 2011)

People keep saying this is the best zelda since X. But how does it fair in perspective to the entire series?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2011)

Shortest dungeons in the entire series IMO

Even though a good chunk of the puzzles are difficult 

But at least there are some actual challenges mein square


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

How many dungeons though? Because it would be cool if there were more dungeons but they're shorter, sometimes you don't want to take forever in one place or if you don't like a certain dungeon you can at least look forward to it not being too long.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2011)

Will the person who answers Gnome's question please post it in spoiler tags?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 22, 2011)

Im in the middle of the third temple. My bro came to the room and I saved. I like to play under the optimal conditions of light and noise. >_>

Also, lol Super Zelda Sunshine.


----------



## ZenGamr (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol, finished the 3rd temple in the desert. Man the desert was just amazing in terms of game design. Did anyone else feel the desert temple was like 4x larger than the first two? Some of the rooms took longer than the entire first dungeon!



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Im in the middle of the third temple. My bro came to the room and I saved. I like to play under the optimal conditions of light and noise. >_>
> 
> Also, lol Super Zelda Sunshine.



Mario galaxy also makes a cameo in this game . I'll let you guess what it is


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2011)

So is the final boss fight in skyward sword better than TP ganon & OoT ganon?


----------



## Jena (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm barely into this game (read: only at the first dungeon) but I keep thinking how much this game would have blown my mind when I was six years old. It's blowing my mind now. I can't stop playing with the sword. Everyone probably thinks Link is a spastic nutball because he keeps jabbing shrubbery.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 22, 2011)

*Man, the underwater swimming in this game is absolutely amazing. *


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2011)

For people asking if this game has truly 1:1 motion controls.

Well, it has.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 23, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> For people asking if this game has truly 1:1 motion controls.
> 
> Well, it has.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I couldn't help it and went with my heart. Started playing it yesterday, I'm hooked like I knew I'd be.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> For people asking if this game has truly 1:1 motion controls.
> 
> Well, it has.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 23, 2011)

No spoilers, but somewhat SS-related... this made me smile:


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 23, 2011)

ZenGamr said:


> Lol, finished the 3rd temple in the desert. Man the desert was just amazing in terms of game design. Did anyone else feel the desert temple was like 4x larger than the first two? Some of the rooms took longer than the entire first dungeon!
> 
> 
> 
> Mario galaxy also makes a cameo in this game . I'll let you guess what it is


I know it was huge I was shocked at how long it took me to beat it. Took me hours.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love the vacuum cleaner but the beetle is my favorite toy.

Also Zelda is really feisty here. I like. Go get her Link.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh4cSgz5nbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2011)

Holy hell the Mining Facility took forever and a day to beat, as with the whole desert area before it.

Just beat the Cistern, Koloktos was easier than I thought. Most videos show people having a hard time, even the ones trying thier best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2011)

Mining Facility? Really? I had a harder time with the Forest Temple mein square 

Now onward to finding an invisible pirate ship


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

Isn't Fi just awesome?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2011)

She's even more annoying than Navi


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

how the fuck is that possible?!?!?!  Fi+Midna >>>>> Navi


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2011)

Aside from the fact that she tells you shit that you're already aware of on more than one occasion (sounds familiar, right )

And terrible as hell when it comes to helping out during boss battles (not like it's needed)

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

but her music is so beautiful.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Isn't Fi just awesome?



"Your hearts have decreased to../"

I. Know. 
I'm like, facing the screen y'know


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2011)

The best are the bokoblins underwear comments

LMFAO


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7g1sGc9YM-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2011)

THOSE SPOILERS!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2011)

meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> "Your hearts have decreased to../"
> 
> I. Know.
> I'm like, facing the screen y'know



I take it as a no eh?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I take it as a no eh?



Oh no, don't get me wrong; I do agree that Fi is pretty awesome.

It's just that noone's perfect


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

Quite true, good sir. 

Who's better though....Midna or Fi? :ho


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Oh no, don't get me wrong; I do agree that Fi is pretty awesome.
> 
> It's just that noone's perfect



She's most certainly captain obvious.

*Ghirahim fight*

Fi: "Master your shield is about to... "

I know damn it! 

But she is awesome. Love her theme.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

"that cloud at kakiriko village in death mountain......looks quite familiar"

alright already, quit spamming the same shit over and over navi.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Quite true, good sir.
> 
> Who's better though....Midna or Fi? :ho



Fi, imo.
I've never liked Midna, for some reason and Fi was insta-awesome-er, imo.



ShadowReij said:


> She's most certainly captain obvious.
> 
> *Ghirahim fight*
> 
> ...



lol, I agree entirely.

I only wish you could turn off that silly robotic gibberish.

So far I understand that 'Matas' means Link in Fi-language, though, lol
But I guess that is dependant on how you name Link.

And sometimes she says 'Matas' and it only says 'Master'. I guess the name is understood, then

/trying to make sense out of nonsense


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2011)

Mada Matas


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Quite true, good sir.
> 
> Who's better though....Midna or Fi? :ho


Fi for some weird reason, maybe because Midna was a real bitch in the beginning then you became team badass.


Asakuna no Senju said:


> "that cloud at kakiriko village in death mountain......looks quite familiar"
> 
> alright already, quit spamming the same shit over and over navi.



Better:

"I feel an artic wind coming from zora river."

How the hell can you feel that, we're in a volcano.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Mada Matas



Exactly.

I think that means 'Master Link'.
But so far it seems inconsistent at times


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Fi, imo.
> I've never liked Midna, for some reason and Fi was insta-awesome-er, imo.
> 
> 
> ...


Then the shield breaks and I find out I had to paid fifty rupees if when I had gotten it free. Damn you Ghirahim you owe me money. 

I actually prefer the speedy robotic japanese(what it sounds like), Midna sounded like a baby when she talked. And I keep hearing sama when Fi speaks.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2011)

Scizor said:
			
		

> But so far it seems inconsistent at times



There is a 85% of chance.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 23, 2011)

What? No 95 or 100%? Geez.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

There is a 95% chance you'd say that. :ho


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> There is a 85% of chance.



=P

Well I'd turn it off if the option was there, but it's not that I can't stand it.

Also, I just arrived at

*Spoiler*: _the_ 




Earth temple and I just made that ball appear in the lava. So I jump on it and I start to hold the wii mode straight up and try to move by tilting it (like in Mario Galaxy 2)

Took me like 10 seconds to figure out one has to use the stick on the nunchuck to move, lol.


----------



## sunlight (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO1QBTG6EXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRbuZ2LL_U0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice (Nov 24, 2011)

I hate to be that guy, the game is great and all, but I think I'd rather play this with more traditional controls. I know I'm obviously missing the point or whatever, but it is what it is.

Also, the wooden shield sucks ass.


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this the best Zelda out? Considering picking this bad bitch up.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2011)

Vice said:


> Also, the wooden shield sucks ass.



That's why you buy and upgrade the Iron Shield as soon as possible.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 24, 2011)

Vice said:


> I hate to be that guy, the game is great and all, but I think I'd rather play this with more traditional controls. I know I'm obviously missing the point or whatever, but it is what it is.
> 
> Also, the wooden shield sucks ass.



I like the controls but if they had the option, I'd play it with a traditional controller as well. The swordplay is fluid and really fun,  but I'm just not a big fan of motion controls in general. 

Not knocking on Nintendo's decision. The game came out great, and I'm loving  every minute of it. Too early for me to say the best LoZ, but it's definitely getting there.


----------



## Vice (Nov 24, 2011)

Look, I'm fine with motion control in short bursts with a party game or something, but this kind of stuff is terrible for a lengthy game like Zelda. Maybe I'm just bad at it and am going to face criticism, but I'm really starting to hate these controls. When you base an entire game around shit you can do with a Wii-mote, in my opinion you've hurt yourself in the long run. I just played for about an hour and a half and I only fought a couple of bokoblins, and my wrist is killing me from flailing around with my controller. 

Look, am I saying the controls are completely terrible? No. Am I saying those that enjoy it are wrong? Absolutely not. All I'm asking for is the option to play this game more traditionally, or just options period. As I stand now, playing this game is more frustrating than fun. It's not a terrible game, I like it, just wish I had the option to play it alternatively.

And before anyone brings it up, yes, I knew this game was going to be full of motion control, I just didn't figure how much of a pain it would be for a game as large as Zelda.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I don't think the locations change from game to game, the temples are in the exact same place every game. It's just that there is often a huge gap in between games (hundreds and hundreds of years) so naturally the names of the areas change and so does the landscape. The changing of the landscape is even touched on in the game. *



locations of everything changes every game including temples. it doesn't matter but you can't tell me there's any consistency to it. Which would be unreasonable to expect.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Vice said:


> Look, I'm fine with motion control in short bursts with a party game or something, but this kind of stuff is terrible for a lengthy game like Zelda. Maybe I'm just bad at it and am going to face criticism, but I'm really starting to hate these controls. When you base an entire game around shit you can do with a Wii-mote, in my opinion you've hurt yourself in the long run. I just played for about an hour and a half and I only fought a couple of bokoblins, and my wrist is killing me from flailing around with my controller.
> 
> Look, am I saying the controls are completely terrible? No. Am I saying those that enjoy it are wrong? Absolutely not. All I'm asking for is the option to play this game more traditionally, or just options period. As I stand now, playing this game is more frustrating than fun. It's not a terrible game, I like it, just wish I had the option to play it alternatively.
> 
> And before anyone brings it up, yes, I knew this game was going to be full of motion control, I just didn't figure how much of a pain it would be for a game as large as Zelda.


Why would you flail it around like a maniac? If your wrist is hurting you are doing something really wrong. You don't need to do really broad swings or anything.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> That's why you buy and upgrade the Iron Shield as soon as possible.



upgrade both, iron shield is no good in the desert. well, really the upgrading is more for fun than anything I only use the shield for the rare counter block. I've had to repair maybe 4 times.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Quite true, good sir.
> 
> Who's better though....Midna or Fi? :ho



Midna because Midna didn't treat me like I had an IQ below room temperature. As much. 

Do I really need to get TWO flashing beeping annoyances every time my health gets low? yes I know I'm almost dead thank you fi now fuck off! And yes I know the big key thing is for the big door you feel the need to point out every dungeon


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - 'Falling Sword' extended commercial*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5FZR3s-2Vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 24, 2011)

Tatl>Navi, Fi and Midna


----------



## MasterSitsu (Nov 24, 2011)

Midna was actually useful. Thow i fucking hate her for riding link around like a damn horse.

Tatl and Navi might as well not even be around.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 24, 2011)

Vice said:


> Look, I'm fine with motion control in short bursts with a party game or something, but this kind of stuff is terrible for a lengthy game like Zelda. Maybe I'm just bad at it and am going to face criticism, but I'm really starting to hate these controls. When you base an entire game around shit you can do with a Wii-mote, in my opinion you've hurt yourself in the long run. I just played for about an hour and a half and I only fought a couple of bokoblins, and my wrist is killing me from flailing around with my controller.
> 
> Look, am I saying the controls are completely terrible? No. Am I saying those that enjoy it are wrong? Absolutely not. All I'm asking for is the option to play this game more traditionally, or just options period. As I stand now, playing this game is more frustrating than fun. It's not a terrible game, I like it, just wish I had the option to play it alternatively.
> 
> And before anyone brings it up, yes, I knew this game was going to be full of motion control, I just didn't figure how much of a pain it would be for a game as large as Zelda.



because it would be impossible to make this game playable with traditional controls as well as motion control

How are u going to do the different directional slices? 8 different buttons?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 24, 2011)

If the controller had say 2 sticks, which is kind of standard, you could press in the direction you want to slice and press the attack button at the same time.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> locations of everything changes every game including temples. it doesn't matter but you can't tell me there's any consistency to it. Which would be unreasonable to expect.


*
Again, there is a time span of at least a couple hundred years between many games so it's only to be expected that things are gonna change up including the names of areas and the state of the temples. There is indeed a consistency between certain places if you look carefully. Not only that but I don't see in the world you can conclude that the locations of temples change when rarely do we visit the same temple in different games, so much time passes in between games and there is a timeline here.

Now obviously Nintendo doesn't put all that much thought into all this but there is definitely consistency between certain places if you look. 
*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If the controller had say 2 sticks, which is kind of standard, you could press in the direction you want to slice and press the attack button at the same time.



really you could use the right control stick and press a or whatever at the same time? This game really does depend on motion plus completely. It's also the only game done with motion controls that was good and needed them. So there's that. I wouldn't mind future zeldas continuing with that control scheme.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 24, 2011)

*I don't know what people have against motion controls, personally. From what I gather the people that don't like it don't like it because they aren't used to it. But they're gonna have to just like they did with control sticks, motion control is the way of the future. *


----------



## Gnome (Nov 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> really you could use the right control stick and press a or whatever at the same time? This game really does depend on motion plus completely. It's also the only game done with motion controls that was good and needed them. So there's that. I wouldn't mind future zeldas continuing with that control scheme.



Left stick. No idea where you got right stick from. Right stick would be used to eliminate aiming at the screen with say a bow or beetle. Other than that I haven't played it yet, so can't say if it would work better. Seeing as Nintendo made it with Motion Controls as the main focus, it will undoubtedly work better with them. Though making traditional stick controls would be far from impossible to do.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I like the controls but if they had the option, I'd play it with a traditional controller as well. The swordplay is fluid and really fun.





Vice said:


> Maybe I'm just bad at it and am going to face criticism, but I'm really starting to hate these controls. When you base an entire game around shit you can do with a Wii-mote, in my opinion you've hurt yourself in the long run.
> 
> All I'm asking for is the option to play this game more traditionally, or just options period. As I stand now, playing this game is more frustrating than fun. It's not a terrible game, I like it, just wish I had the option to play it alternatively.
> 
> And before anyone brings it up, yes, I knew this game was going to be full of motion control, I just didn't figure how much of a pain it would be for a game as large as Zelda.





pikachuwei said:


> How are u going to do the different directional slices? 8 different buttons?




There's a huge problem with what you guys want and why the game can't be done with traditional controls. Sword play can be done with a normal control option but it would be pretty button mashy and it would restrict movement when you're in combat. 

The problem isn't the sword play though, it's the enemies. The game is fun and I don't have any problem with the controls, they're pretty much perfect... for this game. Now, why the enemies? Because the enemy AI is designed to block you, the game can tell how you're holding the control, the game wouldn't be able to read the control if it's traditional.

If you had regular controls for this game, the enemies wouldn't be as challenging, they wouldn't be able to block as many shots and the game would be too easy.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 24, 2011)

I just noticed something (no spoilers):

I walked up to the boss key in the earth temple this morning and there was nothing near the chest. This didn't strike me as peculiar, as it was the first time I was there, so I got the boss key and continued. A few minutes later I had some unexpected school work to finish, so I decided to just turn the game off without saving and I'd get the boss key again later.
So I just started playing again and as I was about to get the boss key, I saw a collectable item next to the boss key. I grabbed it and I wondered how I could have missed this. As I continued I ended up resetting the game again, so I had to get the boss key again. This time there was no collectable item near the chest. This struck me as odd and I resseted the game again. This time there was another collectable near the chest (another one as the first collectable I found there).

tl;dr: collectable items seem to spawn randomly in certain places.


----------



## Vice (Nov 24, 2011)

Sotei said:


> The problem isn't the sword play though, it's the enemies. The game is fun and I don't have any problem with the controls, they're pretty much perfect... for this game. Now, why the enemies? Because the enemy AI is designed to block you, the game can tell how you're holding the control, the game wouldn't be able to read the control if it's traditional.
> 
> If you had regular controls for this game, the enemies wouldn't be as challenging, they wouldn't be able to block as many shots and the game would be too easy.



You know, I can understand where you're coming from. Take the bokoblins for example. I don't know about anyone else, but they do an admirable job at blocking my attacks which is even worse when you have to fight a group.

In one sense I've actually complained before that Zelda games were a bit too easy, I think this game does a good job of making it tougher and making strategy matter. In previous games, I was never concerned with stunning enemies to open up opportunities, in this game it's almost mandatory.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 24, 2011)

Didnt say I wasnt fond of the motion control in this game. I said the swordplay is fluid and engaging. Hell it took me a few seconds to figure out how to get those damn skulltulas to turn around, and the fight with the Stalfos is amazing. you just cant swing your sword all over the place hoping to hit the enemies. I understand that they built this game with motion control as the foundation. Nintendo did it right. Only THEY did it right; half of the third party games I have for the Wii didn't. I'm not completely against motion gaming. They obviously can't just slap the option of playing with a regular controller, I understood that the moment they announced the game. What I meant was IF they built this game from the ground up focusing on both motion control _and_ the traditional control, and we had the option of choosing between the two, I'd opt for the traditional controller. I never bashed the game. I'm nowhere near halfway through and it's already getting close to becoming my favorite LoZ.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 24, 2011)

Shits getting interesting now that I finished the third dungeon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If the controller had say 2 sticks, which is kind of standard, you could press in the direction you want to slice and press the attack button at the same time.



I have to say that it sounds retarded.
I would need 3 hands to play then.


Rhythmic- said:


> Didnt say I wasnt fond of the motion control in this game. I said the swordplay is fluid and engaging. Hell it took me a few seconds to figure out how to get those damn skulltulas to turn around, and the fight with the Stalfos is amazing. you just cant swing your sword all over the place hoping to hit the enemies. I understand that they built this game with motion control as the foundation. Nintendo did it right. Only THEY did it right; half of the third party games I have for the Wii didn't. I'm not completely against motion gaming. They obviously can't just slap the option of playing with a regular controller, I understood that the moment they announced the game. What I meant was IF they built this game from the ground up focusing on both motion control _and_ the traditional control, and we had the option of choosing between the two, I'd opt for the traditional controller. I never bashed the game. I'm nowhere near halfway through this game and it's already getting close to becoming my favorite LoZ.



Other people could learn from their lead instead of copying them and failing to implement it properly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm really impressed with the dungeons they're really cool. Also really like the fact that unlike every other Zelda, the items in this game remain useful and relevant in later dungeons.

Also 
*Spoiler*: _Boss impressions_ 



Boss 4: Fuck this shit I need a bigger sword. 
Boss 5: Oh hell no, I've seen enough hentai to know where this going.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 24, 2011)

*About to play some right now. *


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm really impressed with the dungeons they're really cool. Also really like the fact that unlike every other Zelda, the items in this game remain useful and relevant in later dungeons.
> 
> Also
> *Spoiler*: _Boss impressions_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Boss 4 is G


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 24, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Other people could learn from their lead instead of copying them and failing to implement it properly.



The bad thing is the Wii got a game that properly incorporates it's motion capabilities this late in its life cycle. From the games that I have anyway. But we'll see. They'll have a better unit to work with once the WiiU comes out. Although I hope Nintendo and everyone else won't focus _too_ much on motion gaming next gen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> The bad thing is the Wii got a game that properly incorporates it's motion capabilities this late in its life cycle. From the games that I have anyway. But we'll see. They'll have a better unit to work with once the WiiU comes out. Although I hope Nintendo and everyone else won't focus _too_ much on motion gaming next gen.



No that would be silly.
Nintendo is clearly not doing that considering.

Considering what a good job the wii motion plus did it will serve its needs in games that would be improved with it.
Though I really can't say the same for xbox and playstation who are very late to the party.
Xbox's lacks anything physical to hold onto and sony's looks like a dildo that copied wii(pfffffttttt).


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I have to say that it sounds retarded.
> I would need 3 hands to play then.



You do realize you would use the same stick with movement as you would to input the direction of an attack. 3D fighting games work this way, as do actual action games.

Also, 3 hands, really?

Don't put anything past Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You do realize you would use the same stick with movement as you would to input the direction of an attack. 3D fighting games work this way, as do actual action games.
> 
> Also, 3 hands, really?
> 
> Don't put anything past Nintendo.


You would need 3 hands for a skyward sword.
You honestly compared skyward sword to shooters and fighting games. The control scheme you are thinking of wouldn't work for it.
You only need two hands for that.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2011)

Screw that, I'm going to figure this shit out, I'll find a way.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Left stick. No idea where you got right stick from. Right stick would be used to eliminate aiming at the screen with say a bow or beetle. Other than that I haven't played it yet, so can't say if it would work better. Seeing as Nintendo made it with Motion Controls as the main focus, it will undoubtedly work better with them. Though making traditional stick controls would be far from impossible to do.



it's pretty much impossible. 

also fuck this imprisoned thing it keeps getting out


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I don't know what people have against motion controls, personally. From what I gather the people that don't like it don't like it because they aren't used to it. But they're gonna have to just like they did with control sticks, motion control is the way of the future. *



we'll see, I think there's a lot of types of games that are just better with traditional controls, or the wii u controls look like a nice blend. skyward sword is the only game in existence that makes good use of motion control basically.

but I do really like it! also motion+ is so much better than the normal wii stuff, it's what the console should've launched with. Or, really, the wii u is what they should've gone with but I could rail against why the wii is a crap idea for a while.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> it's pretty much impossible.


That's the upside of actual motion controls.
Making the impossible possible, it's fitting for a game like zelda.
I really can't think of any other game that nintendo makes that benefits it like this though. 
Maybe a 3rd party will someday be able to do it.




You can do it in shooters because it doesn't revolve around actual motions controls, but the camera when you aim btw 


Petes12 said:


> we'll see, I think there's a lot of types of games that are just better with traditional controls, or the wii u controls look like a nice blend. skyward sword is the only game in existence that makes good use of motion control basically.
> 
> but I do really like it! also motion+ is so much better than the normal wii stuff.


Pretty much, never seen a game use it like that.
The move is terrible and so is kinect in comparison.

Well they probably weren't done with it even when they released it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought Skyward Sword.

I was going to buy Dynasty Warriors 7 and Sonic Generations because they are half off but I dunno, something mentally is preventing me from doing so. I love DW games but...right now I'm not in the mood for the Musou grind right now (any true fan knows that any Musou games are grind fests). And I need a reason to dust my Wii off right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bought Skyward Sword.
> 
> I was going to buy Dynasty Warriors 7 and Sonic Generations because they are half off but I dunno, something mentally is preventing me from doing so. I love DW games but...right now I'm not in the mood for the Musou grind right now (any true fan knows that any Musou games are grind fests). And I need a reason to dust my Wii off right now.


 Welcome to the club


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 25, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've no doubts the WiiU will incorporate motion gaming seeing that they confirmed the Wii's controller will be compatible, but you have to remember the system's main selling point: the touch screen controller. Hopefully that's what the system will _mainly_ focus on.

And lolno. Motion control isn't _the_ future. It will be an integral part of gaming but it ain't gonna be the end all be all. It's flawed, and while there's definitely more freedom there are still restrictions. Restrictions that motion gaming in general just can't break through from.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2011)

Feels good to have the Master Sword mein square

Feels very good


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wow i hate that water dragon so much right now


----------



## Vice (Nov 25, 2011)

Just beat the first dungeon. I think this is the first boss in the 3D Zelda era where it took me two tries to beat him. I'm starting to like this motion control stuff, honestly. It makes the game challenging without being frustrating.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm currently in 
*Spoiler*: _the_ 




lanaryu province. I just sent an enemy flying and it landed outside of the 'back in time zone' and it turned into a heap of bones  Awesome


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 25, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I've no doubts the WiiU will incorporate motion gaming seeing that they confirmed the Wii's controller will be compatible, but you have to remember the system's main selling point: the touch screen controller. Hopefully that's what the system will _mainly_ focus on.
> 
> And lolno. Motion control isn't _the_ future. It will be an integral part of gaming but it ain't gonna be the end all be all. It's flawed, and while there's definitely more freedom there are still restrictions. Restrictions that motion gaming in general just can't break through from.



*How did you confuse 'it's gonna be the future' with 'it's gonna be end all be all?' Point is motion control is here to stay and it's gonna be a huge part of gaming from now on. The X-Box is slowly jumping on the wagon and the PS3 has tried t as well. *


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm right now in Lanaryu Mining Facility and trying to cross the large sand area w/ the two steel bar gates. The swordplay in the game beats all the other Zelda games by miles...

I love to knock those red Goblins off the edge and watch them plummet to their doom


----------



## Sotei (Nov 25, 2011)

Vice said:


> Just beat the first dungeon. I think this is the first boss in the 3D Zelda era where it took me two tries to beat him. I'm starting to like this motion control stuff, honestly. It makes the game challenging without being frustrating.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that fight against Ghirahim is awesome. I love how he calls you a noob and then proceeds to stop all your attacks with two fingers. 




Hell yeah, there you go, nice to see you coming around to it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 25, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *How did you confuse 'it's gonna be the future' with 'it's gonna be end all be all?' Point is motion control is here to stay and it's gonna be a huge part of gaming from now on. The X-Box is slowly jumping on the wagon and the PS3 has tried t as well. *



You said "the future" so yeah, thats how I took it as. 

I basically agreed with what you actually meant. I'm all for it; motion gaming's come a long way since the Wii's release. Kinect's a huge step forward as well. It can only get better as times goes on.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *How did you confuse 'it's gonna be the future' with 'it's gonna be end all be all?' Point is motion control is here to stay and it's gonna be a huge part of gaming from now on. The X-Box is slowly jumping on the wagon and the PS3 has tried t as well. *



gonna be the future does kind of imply that's how all games are going to be. 

I have serious doubts about the sort of motion control wii has really sticking around, but I do think the next gen will have those extra possible controls, like kinect or wii u's tablet motion control. 


Also I beat the game. Epic finish, the last dungeon and last boss fights felt right up there with TP, and this was definitely the best story of any zelda game overall. 

I think Ghirahim round 2 was the coolest fight, followed by the last boss.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 25, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> gonna be the future does kind of imply that's how all games are going to be.
> 
> I have serious doubts about the sort of motion control wii has really sticking around, but I do think the next gen will have those extra possible controls, like kinect or wii u's tablet motion control.
> 
> ...



*Well yeah, eventually I definitely think all games are gonna have some kind of motion control in them. Almost certain actually, I'm just not certain of how much longer until it becomes the norm. It's no different from all the extra buttons added over the years to video games, the control stick or even the vibration function. It's a natural progression in video game technology just like how touch screens were a natural progression to mobile phones. *


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 25, 2011)

Petes spoiler that last part man. Goddamn.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2011)

Eh. Spoilers never bothered me in Zelda games. I play it for the lore, not to enjoy it. The story isn't a big deal for me in Zelda games.

I'll be playing this soon. All I need to do is get my hands on a wii motion plus.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 25, 2011)

OMFG

It took me an eternity to properly understand the mechanics in the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



song sidequest in the pumpkin bar




I was extremely angry. I tried almost 10 times.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 25, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> OMFG
> 
> It took me an eternity to properly understand the mechanics in the
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


*I know what you mean man, it was a lot harder than I thought it would be. 

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



*I just now completed the second trail, just got the clawshots. I think I'm going to do a couple side quests before going on with the main mission tomorrow. *


----------



## Vice (Nov 25, 2011)

Sotei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was easy once I figured out he wasn't going to attack when he raised his hand to me. My initial thought was strike first and fast before he has a chance to. Once I realized he was just going to stand there, it became easier.

Also didn't know I can use the spin attack when he dashed at me.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 25, 2011)

Vice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



*The whole telegraphing thing is a nice touch, don't you think?*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 25, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> I know what you mean man, it was a lot harder than I thought it would be.



Thing is once you actually know how its done its something extremely simplistic.



Also lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did the teenage romance drama sidequest instead of the toilet paper for the ghost and I really want to see that now


----------



## Vice (Nov 25, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *The whole telegraphing thing is a nice touch, don't you think?*



Yep. I've always criticized Zelda for having weaker boss fights, but this game certainly doesn't suffer from that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

I just played the demo version at best buy, damn ghirahim was hard as hell to hit at first.  then i died but the fairy saved me, the motion controls are epic but i kinda missed being able to sword+jump with just the A button like in twilight princess, while in here you have to press A & swing.


----------



## Vice (Nov 25, 2011)

I also like how I actually have to stock up on shit now. In previous Zeldas I'd just go from one dungeon to the next without worrying about potion or Deku seeds or anything. In this game, I actually worry about that kind of stuff. This game makes every weapon and strategy with said weapon matter.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Petes spoiler that last part man. Goddamn.



What? I said it was awesome I didn't say anything about what happened.

And I said my favorite fight was ghirahim round 2 but (spoilers just in case but really it's not much of a spoiler) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that's well before the end of the game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Skyward Sword is a pretty cool guy. Eh prefers to be called Lord Ghirahim but isn't fussy and doesn't afraid of anything.


In other news, I still haven't got my copy.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I've just_ 




Finished the third temple (the Lanayru mining facility)



And man this game is awesome.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> What? I said it was awesome I didn't say anything about what happened.
> 
> And I said my favorite fight was ghirahim round 2 but (spoilers just in case but really it's not much of a spoiler)
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"before the last boss."


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had an idea Ghirahim wasn't the last boss but I still wasn't sure.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't say Ghirahim wasn't the last boss, I said the last boss was my second favorite fight after your second fight with Ghirahim (as in that's my favorite), which is like 2/3s into the game. I said last boss ambiguously because I know people want to find out on their own if it's Ghirahim or something related to the power he's chasing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 26, 2011)

Just finished the game, granted I probably should've stopped when it hit 5 am. Epic as fuck and explains a lot at the end on why certain things transpire in prior games.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2011)

Goddamn Tentalus is such a sweet boss. Same with Bioclyte and Koloktos.

Onto the Hero song and searching for the dragons down in Grooseland.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 26, 2011)

*Is it wrong that I think Fi is kinda attractive? *


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a cheap wii motion pluis?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Is it wrong that I think Fi is kinda attractive? *



who would'nt? :ho she's right next to midna's true form in terms of hotness.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The 7th dungeon (if you can even call it that) to get the triforce and it's confusing the hell out of me. 




Also did anyone else 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cry at the cutscene after the 6th dungeon  I know this makes me sound like a major sap, but dammit this game is emotional. 




SS is so beast though, might be my favourite Zelda yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm seeing lots of things I don't wanna see just on this current page, good thing I avert my eyes quite quickly. Looks like I won't visit this thread again until I beat the game.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

whatever, i went out of my way to not ruin anything remotely important >.<


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 27, 2011)

GOT GAME.  IS HAPPY.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Beat the first dungeon and did some other stuff; I have a really bad headache and it finally forced me to stop playing.  I'm surprised I didn't die against Ghirahim; as it was I was scrambling around the boss room for hearts. 

My mom, sister, and I are all getting a kick out of the NPCs. The bipolar shop dude is hilarious.  I like how all of the characters seem multifaceted.

You know, I'm a bit surprised that they didn't keep the 5 heart pieces per container thing that TP had because you start with six hearts. 

Anyway, gotta go to bed to try and get rid of this godawful headache.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> whatever, i went out of my way to not ruin anything remotely important >.<



Not just you lol, don't worry. I just don't even want to see the names of the bosses or the order of the temples or anything like that. Trying to make the game as much of a surprise to me as possible. Before the release, I only spoiled myself by knowing about the motion controls (duh lol), general stuff about the beginning of the game like being in Skyloft and stuff, and seeing an image and learning the name of Demon Lord Ghirahim. I also read stuff about the game in Game Informer magazine, which didn't really go into any detail, though it did spoil me a bit about the second boss, though I didn't really remember anything about it by the time I fought it myself.

So yeah, just trying to be as surprised as I can possibly be.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You know, I'm a bit surprised that they didn't keep the 5 heart pieces per container thing that TP had because you start with six hearts.



they probably figured they could go back to the classic 4 pieces since they started you off with 6 and upped enemy damage. Both are just ways to try and keep your character from growing in power too fast, so that the early stuff isn't actually totally more difficult than the later stuff when you have a billion hearts.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 27, 2011)

been recovering from the flu so havn't really had much time to play the game   but feeling slightly better now so yeah 

Fi is hot


----------



## Aeon (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I will say this. The Master Sword has never looked better or felt so awesome to wield.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ZenGamr (Nov 27, 2011)

So I just finished the 6th dungeon, and have returned back to the sealed grounds after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



meeting zelda in the past it seems.


 So...I just realized, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the old lady in the grounds is actually IMPA's present form? Noticed the symbol on her back, the teardrop under her left eye.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 27, 2011)

ZenGamr said:


> So I just finished the 6th dungeon, and have returned back to the sealed grounds after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I noticed. I really should have stared at her more closely from the beginning. It also makes sense now what I saw through the crack in the Sealed Temple when I first arrived.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved that, that you could see zelda's crystal form through the crack in the doors and wonder what it is. It's really a pretty well told story, lots of stuff set up and then payed off later 

Although SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS I thought they kinda dropped the ball on the bird who was supposedly so special, he never really becomes very significant


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

also I remember hearing there were connections to the minish cap in some ways but I didn't notice anything. Then again I barely remember minish cap.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 27, 2011)

*So I just got the bow and arrow (don't think that's a spoiler, it's in every game). I love the controls with the arrow. Just pressing A is kinda boring so I like pulling the nunchuck back. At first I had to pull it really far back, but then I realized if I just pull a little faster it's perfect. 


Spoiler:  



Also, the whole thing with the boat and the sea is really cool. Kinda reminded me of Wind Waker.


*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got to the third dungeon.  I'm a slow player my first time through because I'm a bit of a completionist freak.  Gotta explore every nook and cranny.

Got stuck on the third power core for a while for a very stupid reason. >_>


----------



## ZenGamr (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay finished the game. 10/10, for me it's tied with WW as best Zelda game. Enjoyed everything about it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only minor thing I wish they'd done better was the story behind Demise and the later Zelda games. It was kinda like "So I'm this evil god dude, I'll manifest every other age (future zelda games), and your descendants will have to fight me again." I kinda already knew this was the way it'll be, and was hoping for a more interesting story, though it's good enough I guess.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally got my sisters boyfriend to lend me his Wii!

Starting the game now


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 28, 2011)

...

Wow, my motion + decided to not work properly suddenly, just when i got into the last temple 

It doesn't want to detect the nunchuck anymore apparently...and when it does, it desync 5 secs later...i blame Nintendo for this, I mean, I've only used it twice, once for a game I barely played and now this. fuck you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> ...
> 
> Wow, my motion + decided to not work properly suddenly, just when i got into the last temple
> 
> It doesn't want to detect the nunchuck anymore apparently...and when it does, it desync 5 secs later...i blame Nintendo for this, I mean, *I've only used it twice*, once for a game I barely played and now this. fuck you.


There's your problem


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2011)

Just finished the first temple and i already have 6 hours of playtime 

Maybe i should not run around so much exploring stuff.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

*The following link contains spoilers, so beware!*


----------



## ZenGamr (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *The following link contains spoilers, so beware!*



Looks like I dodged this bullet. I completed it in the order of water, fire and finally desert.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm strange, I completed it water, thunder, then fire, no problems here.


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2011)

Played a lot of this on Saturday. Controls pissed me off so bad sometimes, lots of times the sword isn't swinging the way I swing it 
Flying controls can suck it too, using a joystick is so much better for flying. There is a reason pilots use sticks and not motion controls 

Its a fun game though, but I'm not sure I enjoy it more than previous Zelda's.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

ZenGamr said:


> Looks like I dodged this bullet. I completed it in the order of water, fire and finally desert.



Same here, I wasn't even aware of that.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 28, 2011)

Corran said:


> Played a lot of this on Saturday. Controls pissed me off so bad sometimes, lots of times the sword isn't swinging the way I swing it
> Flying controls can suck it too, using a joystick is so much better for flying. There is a reason pilots use sticks and not motion controls
> 
> Its a fun game though, but I'm not sure I enjoy it more than previous Zelda's.


*
Are you sure you're not using the controller wrong? A few things took a while for me to do properly, but once I figured out the trick it was smooth sailing. for example, with the bow and arrow I had problems pulling the nunchuck back because I had to pull it really, really far back and it just sucked the fun out of it. But I experimented a little and figured out I was just pulling the nunckuck back too slowly. 

I mean maybe these controls just aren't for you, but I've had such a good time with them and so have so many other people I know so I think experimenting a little is worth a shot. *


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

Huh, that glitch seems odd. I assume it's about the order you do water, fire and thunder in, but I'm not gonna look at it since I've just finished water.

Speaking of that, just completed water, and the boss...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, that boss fight was perhaps one of _the_ best boss fights in the entire series. Koloktos was a perfect mix of a challenging, persistent and diverse boss, adopting different moves throughout the entire fight. Not to mention that "What the fuck!?" moment in the second phase when it sprouts legs and swings six swords at you. Even better was picking up one of those swords after ripping its arms off and smashing its legs apart, and then proceeding to beat the cage open until you could attack its core. Just downright badass.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok finished the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Am I the only one who thought the actual fight with Demise was pretty easy? I had more trouble with Gririham 

That being said, I liked the whole shit with Demise being Ganon's previous form, even though you could guess that. 

What I didn't guess at all because I'm pretty oblivious was that the old woman was Impa! It was so sad D: I actually went back to my previous save file to check that she wears the bracelet before the end, she does  

Though I didn't like was the ending tbh, it was kind of iffy and anti-climactic, and I thought there'd be more that just Zelda being "Wanna live on da land now?" and Link nodding and smiling...


*Spoiler*: _Btw am I the only one who thinks that_ 





looks like


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> Are you sure you're not using the controller wrong? A few things took a while for me to do properly, but once I figured out the trick it was smooth sailing. for example, with the bow and arrow I had problems pulling the nunchuck back because I had to pull it really, really far back and it just sucked the fun out of it. But I experimented a little and figured out I was just pulling the nunckuck back too slowly.
> 
> I mean maybe these controls just aren't for you, but I've had such a good time with them and so have so many other people I know so I think experimenting a little is worth a shot. *



It is more to do with my sitting position probably. My tv is quite high up and I'm sitting quite low. But more so the sword just keeps going in the wrong direction.
And I haven't gotten the bow yet. You are telling me I need to pull back the nunchuck to fire the thing? This might be the first Zelda I never finish  I seriously can't do that action with where I sit.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> It is more to do with my sitting position probably. My tv is quite high up and I'm sitting quite low. But more so the sword just keeps going in the wrong direction.
> And I haven't gotten the bow yet. You are telling me I need to pull back the nunchuck to fire the thing? This might be the first Zelda I never finish  I seriously can't do that action with where I sit.



Where is your sensor bar located?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah you most likely can fix that problem just by re positioning your sensor bar. I was dealing with the same problem when I had it on top of the TV. Just place it somewhere lower and then calibrate the Wiimote.  It takes time getting used to it, but the control's pretty much flawless imo.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

Ummmmm pretty sure the sensor bar has no bearing on any of the controls for this game. Its all motionplus based with no pointing as far as I can tell. Which is retarded because pointing is far more accurate.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> It is more to do with my sitting position probably. My tv is quite high up and I'm sitting quite low. But more so the sword just keeps going in the wrong direction.
> And I haven't gotten the bow yet. You are telling me I need to pull back the nunchuck to fire the thing? This might be the first Zelda I never finish  I seriously can't do that action with where I sit.


*
You can also just press and hold A to fire the bow, I just find pulling the nunchuck back more fun. 

Try playing standing up for a bit and see if that helps. *


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 29, 2011)

Idk, it worked for me. I actually placed the sensor back at the top of the TV once I got the Goddess Blade and the same problem came back. Are you using a new/old controller? Could be defective/broken.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> You can also just press and hold A to fire the bow, I just find pulling the nunchuck back more fun.
> 
> Try playing standing up for a bit and see if that helps. *


Oh okay, using A to fire will be better.
Can't stand up for long periods, got an injury which prevents it 


Rhythmic- said:


> Idk, it worked for me. I actually placed the sensor back at the top of the TV once I got the Goddess Blade and the same problem came back. Are you using a new/old controller? Could be defective/broken.



As I said, not sure what the sensor bar has anything to do with it. None of the controls use the pointer as far as I can tell. Maybe one of the items later on but so far nothing uses the pointer.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm having to play the game two files at a time so that my family can watch.  It's really slowing me down. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just got the ability to swim.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't wait til the end of the week to go back home and finish the game.

CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO DO ANOTHER GODDAMN SILENT REALM.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]H_GoekB6Q8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Ummmmm pretty sure the sensor bar has no bearing on any of the controls for this game. Its all motionplus based with no pointing as far as I can tell. Which is retarded because pointing is far more accurate.



Entirely untrue. A lot of this game has to do with pointing and aiming with the Wiimote. Take your sensor bar off the top of your already high tv, put it beneath it, and change the sensor bar settings to "below the tv" in the Wii settings. See what happens. Just because it's Motion Plus doesn't mean you can have your sensor bar on the roof and you could still play the game almost 1:1. The more level the sensor bar is to your Wiimote when you're playing, the better the controls are. At least that's what seems to be the general consensus among players.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M5US2F3DcQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Ummmmm pretty sure the sensor bar has no bearing on any of the controls for this game. Its all motionplus based with no pointing as far as I can tell. Which is retarded because pointing is far more accurate.



non-motion+ is retarded. but you're right, you don't need the sensor bar for anything other than calibrating the wiimote, where you point at the screen and press a. after that you can just unplug the bar if you want.

And if the bar really is having any effect on your controls then I'd probably even _recommend_ removing it after calibration. Just don't waggle like crazy or you'll end up having to recalibrate. That throws it off I've noticed.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> non-motion+ is retarded. but you're right, you don't need the sensor bar for anything other than calibrating the wiimote, where you point at the screen and press a. after that you can just unplug the bar if you want.
> 
> And if the bar really is having any effect on your controls then I'd probably even _recommend_ removing it after calibration. Just don't waggle like crazy or you'll end up having to recalibrate. That throws it off I've noticed.



Are you sure? I was pretty sure that things like aiming required normal motion controls, not motion+. But hey, I might be wrong.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 29, 2011)

*You don't need the sensor bar at all during the game, which is why the pointer is a little less sensitive than normal. If you've been pointing at the sensor bar you've been doing it wrong. 

I took of my sensor bar while playing just to make sure, and it has no effect on the game play. *


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Are you sure? I was pretty sure that things like aiming required normal motion controls, not motion+. But hey, I might be wrong.



I'm sure. you could point the wiimote in a completely different direction from the tv and still aim fine, as long as you hit the center button. Aiming's done just by sensing your movements away from the established center. It's all motion+

I prefer it a great deal to always having to point the stupid little remote thing directly at the tv like in other games.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> Ok finished the game.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



last boss spoilers guys: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



you're not, I one shot him. I was a little disappointed that it was such a straight forward fight, but it was pretty damn epic and I'm still in love with the music from the second phase so eh whatever. Ghirahim round 3 was a more interesting fight for sure though... I really liked the last phase with the 2 hander. I think maybe they should've just given you no break between ghirahim and demise. That would've been pretty challenging.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> last boss spoilers guys:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Really? I did things the hard way and just attacked even with the lightning and quickly countered. Guy takes fucking six hearts with one strike the hell, badass fight and hard as hell that way. I also found Ghirahim to be much easier third time around than Demise but that's probably due to me doing hours in boss rush before hand to get the shield and the 2000 rupees. Fun though, I was very satisfied knocking him off the ledge, I was as pissed as Link. The ending, yeah, while pretty obvious what those two do even though you do kind of wish for something a little more concrete.




As for those having trouble with the sensor the game doesn't use it, I found that out the moment the aiming came up and was aligned with whatever angle the remote was the time.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 well yeah if you don't figure out to use skyward strikes on him... that would take a while I'll bet. 

I just thought the ghirahim fight was more interesting because it at least required you to be  smart about the direction you struck in, in addition to using counters.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I was wondering if I could even though Fi said in the first phase that you couldn't do it guess in the 2nd phase you could, I found that out later and I'll try it out on the Hero mode playthrough once finals are over. But if it makes things too easy I'll stick with the hard way. That was a fight, and when Link pulled the lightning finisher I was like wtf did I just do? Do it again.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 makes it easier but its fucking epic and awesome. i just figured since he was using skyward strikes on me and they were such a big part of the game, i should maybe fight back with some. and then lightning struck my sword and i went oohhhh shit!


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, then fuck it I'll pull a mugetsu on his ass the next time and see. Definitely looked epic when he did it , though I loled too and thought thundercats.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah, well then I learned something new today. I was always worried about having to sit closer to the tv so the sensor bar would pick up my movements, I guess that's not the case anymore lol. Back to the couch I go.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

This game is harder than I anticipated. Fuck those knife wielding goblins that magically block from every angle like this some damn anime.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

Batman is trading blows with zelda going back and forth.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't even gotten to the first dungeon but i give it: 10/10

this is actually just my third zelda game ever. (unless you count super smash bros). first i played twilight princess. thought it started off pretty slow but then in goron mines i liked it. then i played ocarina of time. it was great. and now:

skyward sword: may be my 3rd game but its definitely my favorite.

love the epic music/soundtrack
love the wii motion plus
love the intimate cinematics
love how you can get to choose your dialogue a bit
love how you can run and jump off walls
love the artsyle (hated the graphics of twilight princess sometimes)


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Batman is trading blows with zelda going back and forth.



That sentance could be misconceived  



harrypottersama said:


> tually just my third zelda game ever. (unless you count super smash bros). first i played twilight princess. thought it started off pretty slow but then in goron mines i liked it. then i played ocarina of time. it was great.



Play Wind Waker. Most underrated Zelda ever.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Batman* is trading blows *with zelda going back and forth*.





blazikengirl said:


> That sentance could be *misconceived*





Lets see if I can find some doujins....

New Zelda is hot as hell btw.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> New Zelda is hot as hell btw.




I'd tap that 


...


If I wasn't so sure she'd push me off a cliff


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Fi is pretty hot, too.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> Play Wind Waker. Most underrated Zelda ever.



Really? All anyone does these days is sing praise for it so if anything its overrated


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Really? All anyone does these days is sing praise for it so if anything its overrated



Really? I thought all people did was bitch about the sailing.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> I'd tap that
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


She damn near killed Link.

But that reminds me, I like how SS is similar to TP in terms of the story. Story is much bigger in scope and interesting than previous Zelda games. Only issue I have with this game is the game not registering the fucking angle of my swords right. I'm getting killed asap in this game.



Death-kun said:


> Fi is pretty hot, too.


Yup...but she has no arms and her mouth doesn't open...so she can't do certain stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yup...but she has no arms and her mouth doesn't open...so she can't do certain stuff.



She opens her mouth when she sings.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> She opens her mouth when she sings.



Creeps me the fuck out when she sings.


----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> She opens her mouth when she sings.



I ain't that far. She sings? Shit, I thought she was talking to me telepathically.

I would be farther if LINK SWINGS THE SWORD THE WAY I SWING THE MOTE! I swing sideways...he swings downward and vice versa unless I move my arm in extremely exaggerated motions.




Corran said:


> Creeps me the fuck out when she sings.


I'm so curious now.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 29, 2011)

Finished the game earlier today.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Really? All anyone does these days is sing praise for it so if anything its overrated



Well I remember everyone hated it when it came out, and now everyone likes it for some hipsterish reason  Overrated or underrated it's still a fantastic game, definitely one of my favourites for the 3D ones. 



Esura said:


> She damn near killed Link.







> Fi is pretty hot, too.



I'd like to see a little romance with her and the robot thing


----------



## Corruption (Nov 29, 2011)

I should be getting this tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> That sentance could be misconceived


Shhhh. 
I know.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> New Zelda is hot as hell btw.



Seconded. 



blazikengirl said:


> I'd tap that



Blaziken*girl* 

Also, 

*Spoiler*: _I've just_ 




Completed the trial, found the water and entered the fourth dungeon.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 30, 2011)

I've completed the 4th dungeon and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



... gotten about... 55? gratitude crystals...  I'm going after the robot pirate stalfos thingies right now.  I just finished going through their base.


... I... I'm in love... with this game...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

@Gaawa-chan


*Spoiler*: __ 



55 Gratitude Crystals? I only have 20...  Maybe I'm not searching hard enough for sidequests. :< I do want to do a lot more sidequests, though, before I start doing the stuff for the next (fifth) dungeon. I only went and got the Nayru's Wisdom song. I gotta search extra hard for people who need help. :c Though, I did spend last night upgrading stuff. I fully upgraded the Beetle, Bug Net and Slingshot. I want to work towards upgrading the Sacred Shield next.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 30, 2011)

@Gawa


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've completed the game and I only have 37....


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I got 50something, enough for the wallet that holds 2000 or whatever, and was like, yep, I dont need anything from you anymore I'm never gonna need more rupees than that... I do kind of want to see if he turns human though...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

And windwaker kinda blows other than the art style. And the awesomeness of sinking hyrule. 

I thought the sailing really wasn't that fun, and then there aren't very many dungeons and the whole game was really easy... and then there's the triforce fetchquests.

I loved the master sword and its glorious glowing though


----------



## keybledar43 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Got all them crystals on my first playthrough


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 30, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> I'd tap that
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


lol I love her character in this game, she's horny, a fucking tease, and a crazy throwing you off a cliff bitch. Reminds of Tetra when she shot Link out of a cannon in windwaker. 



Death-kun said:


> Fi is pretty hot, too.


It's dem legs. 



Death-kun said:


> She opens her mouth when she sings.


This honestly the only part of the game that makes me cringe, I'm like damn nintendo you couldn't avoid making her singing look so bad she looks like she's yelling.



keybledar43 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Got all them crystals on my first playthrough



*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, I was only ten away from completing. Oh well, I'll do it in hero mode after finals.




Also did anyonehave a flashback to Oracle of ages when they 
*Spoiler*: __ 



saw that hand again asking for paper lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> This honestly the only part of the game that makes me cringe, I'm like damn nintendo you couldn't avoid making her singing look so bad she looks like she's yelling.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mute the video then play the mp3 and vid at the same time
[YOUTUBE]7j_nyK8PnHw[/YOUTUBE]














How do you feel?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You got to be kidding me. While that didn't both me so much in OoT I couldn't even last five seconds the moment I put on the track. 

Edit: Second go around, about as long as the video.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> You got to be kidding me. While that didn't both me so much in OoT I couldn't even last five seconds the moment I put on the track.
> 
> Edit: Second go around, about as long as the video.



Now you love Fi more for not being Navi


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Now you love Fi more for not being Navi



What are you talking about I already liked her more than Navi. Her singing, and dancing are awesome, dem legs , 
*Spoiler*: __ 



plus her reaction to Scrapper's affection was hilarious first time the poor girl looked like she wanted to say 'Help me. '


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> And windwaker kinda blows other than the art style. And the awesomeness of sinking hyrule.
> 
> I thought the sailing really wasn't that fun, and then there aren't very many dungeons and the whole game was really easy... and then there's the triforce fetchquests.
> 
> I loved the master sword and its glorious glowing though



Blasphemy  I'll admit it was pretty easy, but the game's still beast.



ShadowReij said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> plus her reaction to Scrapper's affection was hilarious first time the poor girl looked like she wanted to say 'Help me. '



ScrapperxFi anyone?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 30, 2011)

It'd be the first I'd see the Master Sword haul ass.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> Blasphemy  I'll admit it was pretty easy, but the game's still beast.



worst of the 3d zeldas! second shortest, easiest, lame sound effects ruining cool moments, least memorable dungeons... 

I mean it's still zelda so i still liked it but its like people rush to defend the graphics that they finally realized were quite nice, and fail to criticize the rest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> worst of the 3d zeldas! *second shortest*, easiest, lame sound effects ruining cool moments, least memorable dungeons...


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> worst of the 3d zeldas! second shortest, easiest, lame sound effects ruining cool moments, least memorable dungeons...
> 
> I mean it's still zelda so i still liked it but its like people rush to defend the graphics that they finally realized were quite nice, and fail to criticize the rest.



Lame sound effects 











Tower of the gods/earth temple was memorable, the side quests were a lot better than TP, tbh I prefer it more when there's more things you can go about and find, rather than just dungeon after dungeon, and the storyline was my favourite, though that's probably because OOT was completely spoiled for me before I actually got to play it.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



It was only, what, 6 dungeons? and they were all short. I was being kind by saying second shortest, really majora's mask had more to do, it just had even fewer dungeons. wind waker actually felt like they meant to have more content but ran out of time.

i dont remember which was the earth temple and i played like 2 months ago XD I'd totally forgotten what any of them were like other than the tower and the volcano one with the dragon though.

They were no forest/water temple. Or even Arbiter's Grounds/Snow Mansion/City in the Sky.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> It was only, what, 6 dungeons? and they were all short. I was being kind by saying second shortest, really majora's mask had more to do, it just had even fewer dungeons. wind waker actually felt like they meant to have more content but ran out of time.
> 
> i dont remember which was the earth temple and i played like 2 months ago XD I'd totally forgotten what any of them were like other than the tower and the volcano one with the dragon though.
> 
> They were no forest/water temple. Or even Arbiter's Grounds/Snow Mansion/City in the Sky.



Wind waker is by no means the shortest.
The amount of sailing you will be doing ensures that.
LTP and original zelda are the shortest.


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)

How come Navi gets all the hate the fucking owl should get from Ocarina of Time?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2011)

Vice said:


> How come Navi gets all the hate the fucking owl should get from Ocarina of Time?



The owl isn't by your side at all times.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wind waker is by no means the shortest.
> The amount of sailing you will be doing ensures that.
> LTP and original zelda are the shortest.



its the shortest when you don't count the time i set a wind direction and walked away for a few minutes to do something else until link ran into the island i wanted to get to. how bout least amount of time spent that's fun? :S

and i was only talking 3d zeldas


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaepora Gaepora is much cooler than that goddamn fairy.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Kaepora Gaepora is much cooler than that goddamn fairy.



His boss speeches followed by tricking you into hearing it all over again


----------



## Sotei (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I ain't that far. She sings? Shit, I thought she was talking to me telepathically.
> 
> I would be farther if LINK SWINGS THE SWORD THE WAY I SWING THE MOTE! I swing sideways...he swings downward and vice versa unless I move my arm in extremely exaggerated motions.




You don't have to make any exaggerated motions at all. I think you're having a very simple problem, you change your position. If you start playing the game with the control facing the TV and then you change your sitting position with the control now pointing somewhere else, you have to center it, or else your sword swings will be all screwed up.


Just got past the second temple, loved the Lizalfos, those guys are awesome, they need to be in Smash Bros. Squishing those magma frogs was great too, loved it. I actually died, I got it the way I gave it to the frogs, you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Bioness (Nov 30, 2011)

Also not sure if this has been posted before but have you guys seen the Link Rap Video?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO1QBTG6EXs&list=FL7YoEFWCrFzT9wJ9hE-9sqg&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried this game on my Wii when I first bought it. It looks so terrible compared to dolphin 

It's so jagged and unappealing. It's an eyegasm on Dolphin. 


*Spoiler*: _1080p images_ 











And Nintendo doesn't like it when people play their legitimate games on a superior platform instead of the Wii they already own. My advice? Include upscaling for Wii games in the Wii U. Include anti-aliasing and aniostropic filtering as well as a 1080p upscale, similar to these images.

Do that, and you're gold Nintendo. If you're wondering why my shield isn't there, it's because it was close to breaking in the boss fight.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2011)

Loving this game so far. Looks wonderful, plays great, and it's just so fucking fun. Everything that was missing in Twilight Princess is here.


----------



## Corran (Nov 30, 2011)

I gave up on it last night. Controls and design decisions in the game are just way too frustrating for my gaming tastes these days.
Last straw was making me revisit a dungeon. 

Probably just watch the rest of the game on youtube


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is win right here. Rep.



Sotei said:


> You don't have to make any exaggerated motions at all. *I think you're having a very simple problem, you change your position. If you start playing the game with the control facing the TV and then you change your sitting position with the control now pointing somewhere else, you have to center it, or else your sword swings will be all screwed up.*
> 
> 
> Just got past the second temple, loved the Lizalfos, those guys are awesome, they need to be in Smash Bros. Squishing those magma frogs was great too, loved it. I actually died, I got it the way I gave it to the frogs, you know what I'm talking about...



That makes sense and explains my woes. I like hold the sword to the side like a samurai sword and Link look all badass when I do it so I play that way...

...I got carried away lol.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Kaepora Gaepora is much cooler than that goddamn fairy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Have you watched him bathe yet? 






Bioness said:


> Also not sure if this has been posted before but have you guys seen the Link Rap Video?



Check my sig 



crazymtf said:


> Loving this game so far. Looks wonderful, plays great, and it's just so fucking fun. Everything that was missing in Twilight Princess is here.



Finally, someone agrees. I really think TP was too OOTish. I like the way they do SS and WW 

@Peeps giving up on the game, I'd seriously say keep at it. It's about to get so good, and you get used to the controls.


Why am I replying to everyone...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

aww TP wasn't bad. Sure it was really obvious they were trying really hard to please OOT fans who wanted more 'mature adult link' stuff. But it had some very cool dungeons and other positive qualities!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> I gave up on it last night. Controls and design decisions in the game are just way too frustrating for my gaming tastes these days.
> Last straw was making me revisit a dungeon.
> 
> Probably just watch the rest of the game on youtube



pathetic


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> I gave up on it last night. Controls and design decisions in the game are just way too frustrating for my gaming tastes these days.
> Last straw was making me revisit a dungeon.
> 
> Probably just watch the rest of the game on youtube



Usually I bitch about controls in Wii games, but really these are just about perfect....what problems are you having with them?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Revisiting dungeons? I don't like the sound of that, hopefully you don't do it that often or for long.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> I gave up on it last night. Controls and design decisions in the game are just way too frustrating for my gaming tastes these days.
> Last straw was making me revisit a dungeon.
> 
> Probably just watch the rest of the game on youtube



*At the start of the game, when you press A after calibrating the Wiimote, do you point to the middle of the screen and then press A? If you do, that might have been the problem since sitting so low and actually having the point the Wiimote at the screen would probably pose a problem. 
*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Revisiting dungeons? I don't like the sound of that, hopefully you don't do it that often or for long.



you only revisit one once.

and since the doors are all still unlocked it basically amounts to running through 3 large rooms again and fighting a few monsters.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2011)

How many dungeons are there btw?


----------



## Corran (Nov 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Usually I bitch about controls in Wii games, but really these are just about perfect....what problems are you having with them?


Aren't perfect for me. Nearly every control except for the swinging I could see be better mapped to the joystick or pointer. I have to fight the flying controls a lot of the time. The pointing controls are just fucked retarded, you have a pointing control on the the thing and it uses Motion+ for all aiming which makes absolutely no sense at all.
Sword controls don't work enough times. Maybe 3/5 times it will go the way I want but by the time I line it up the enemy predicts and blocks so I end up just waggling and that works.
But these are my issues with just the controls. I have actual issues with the game too which are my personal preference. Feels like the game evolved in some areas but ditched some of the best mechanics from previous games.


Pimp of Pimps said:


> *At the start of the game, when you press A after calibrating the Wiimote, do you point to the middle of the screen and then press A? If you do, that might have been the problem since sitting so low and actually having the point the Wiimote at the screen would probably pose a problem.
> *



It only lets me point it at the middle of the screen. So most of the time when using an item or flying I do that "centering" thing with the d-pad.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2011)

Doing the one dungeon only once took a wee bit longer than I thought, then again it was only searching for one key. Still took less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> Aren't perfect for me. Nearly every control except for the swinging I could see be better mapped to the joystick or pointer. I have to fight the flying controls a lot of the time. The pointing controls are just fucked retarded, you have a pointing control on the the thing and it uses Motion+ for all aiming which makes absolutely no sense at all.
> Sword controls don't work enough times. Maybe 3/5 times it will go the way I want but by the time I line it up the enemy predicts and blocks so I end up just waggling and that works.
> But these are my issues with just the controls. I have actual issues with the game too which are my personal preference. Feels like the game evolved in some areas but ditched some of the best mechanics from previous games.


Only thing I can relate to is the lining up of the sword. Link either makes the wrong move if I go quickly or they already are able to block it if I take my time. Maybe if I make bigger arm movements...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm buying this game next week, and me a couple friends are going to be endurance running it in one sitting.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> Aren't perfect for me. Nearly every control except for the swinging I could see be better mapped to the joystick or pointer. I have to fight the flying controls a lot of the time. The pointing controls are just fucked retarded, you have a pointing control on the the thing and it uses Motion+ for all aiming which makes absolutely no sense at all.
> Sword controls don't work enough times. Maybe 3/5 times it will go the way I want but by the time I line it up the enemy predicts and blocks so I end up just waggling and that works.
> But these are my issues with just the controls. I have actual issues with the game too which are my personal preference. Feels like the game evolved in some areas but ditched some of the best mechanics from previous games.
> 
> ...



Humm strange, I'm not getting any of those problems.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 30, 2011)

If you press down on the cross pad while flying, you dive, so you're not centering while flying. When you press "A" at the calibration screen, are you holding the control up and pointing the control and then bringing your hand back down after that? Cause if you are, that's your problem right there.

Here's how you do it, the first time, after picking the control up from calibrating it, hold the control on your lap and aim at the center from there. Don't hold your arm up and point, hold the control on your lap or where ever you feel comfortable with it and aim with your wrist, not your whole arm. The game will remember the position of the control and where it's aiming and act like that's the center of the screen. So, after that initial press of the A in the center of the screen, you could point the control at your door, re-center it and the game will treat your door as the center of the screen.

Cause seriously, you shouldn't have to waggle at all, the controls are perfect.


----------



## Vice (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't played since I beat the first dungeon. I'm falling so far behind.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> The pointing controls are just fucked retarded, you have a pointing control on the the thing and it uses Motion+ for all aiming which makes absolutely no sense at all.



It makes perfect sense, using the pointer even for trivial shit like picking up little star things in mario galaxy was fucking awful and motion+ is far superior. It's the way of the future for any motion controlled aiming in shooters too, because having to point your controller directly at the tv all the time while also using it as a normal controller is terrible.

And the bokoblins are really no different from ghirahim, you just move your sword tip one way then from that point as the 'center' you make a swing that will get past their block. don't try to quickly move the sword back to a centered position because then you'll just swing right into their block. And they're designed to block any 'waggling' where you just randomly swing.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> It only lets me point it at the middle of the screen. So most of the time when using an item or flying I do that "centering" thing with the d-pad.



*No, I mean don't worry about pointing the remote at the center at all when you do the initial calibration. Just point directly in front of you and press A. *


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *No, I mean don't worry about pointing the remote at the center at all when you do the initial calibration. Just point directly in front of you and press A. *



I should try that


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 30, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I should try that


*
Well, I recommend it to Corran because Corron is apparently sitting really far below the TV. I haven't tried it myself. 

But I mean the purpose of the whole pressing A or down thing is just to tell the Wiimote that this is the center of where you'll be pointing. So in theory it should work. 
*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh right i see


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 1, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> And windwaker kinda blows other than the art style. And the awesomeness of sinking hyrule.



Music and some of the characters/humorous scenes were good.  The way you shuffle through arrows was nice.





Death-kun said:


> @Gaawa-chan
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





blazikengirl said:


> @Gawa
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



15 individual ones are hidden around Skyloft and the Lumpy Pumpkin at night.

Make sure to talk to everyone both during the day and at night.  If they ask you to find something but you don't get a dousing option, pull out the beetle and scour the area from the top to the bottom.

I have 65 now.  I read somewhere that there are 70-80.

More gratitude crystals are available as you progress, so if you're at the end of the game, you should be able to get them all if you search carefully.  If things aren't progressing in a quest, sleep for half a day or a full day.  If that doesn't work, you need to go further in the game to continue the quest.






Beat the... sixth? dungeon. Just got all three...


*Spoiler*: __ 



... flames.  And I just want to say, before I say anything else...
God I love Ghirahim.  He's fucking awesome. My heart jumped when he pulled out TWO of those swords and then started summoning those projectiles like S&M club confetti.

Sand Ship... does anyone else hear the original Zelda's dungeon theme in the Sand Ship's indoor/present form? Listen nine seconds in:



Now then...

I don't know if I said it before (I'm going to be saying that a lot, sorry) but the colors in this game are mind-blowing.  The dungeons so far seem far more 'eastern' in style than other games in the series overall.  I really loved the Tibetan look of the Earth Temple.  The Pirate's Stronghold was very bold-looking; I actually liked it more than the Sand Ship.  Ancient Cistern made me want some pink flowers; we moved into a new place that doesn't have landscaping yet so all we've got is dirt (and we've already got a bunch of Buddha statues because my mom likes them).

As for boating?  Wind Waker for taking a concept that could have been incredible and then going out of your way to make it as lazy to do and uninteresting to look at as fucking possible.  Boating in SS is a visual joy, it's faster, and you can't just set your course and then let go of the controller.  I loved it.

Those little robot people... <3  Even if some of them are rude.  Going to Skipper's home and seeing the broken robots and pictures on his walls got me a little teary-eyed. 
I like the Mogmas and Kikwis, too, but fuck the Parellas.  Where the fuck are my Zoras?! How come Gorons get in but not Zoras?!

I fucking hate not being able to sit directly in front of the TV.  My mom and sister are watching me play the game in a small space and so I'm playing off to one side.  This is a total BITCH when trying to use some of the items, especially the bow.  I got completely owned against that Tentulus? boss thing because the bow would not. fucking. work.  I didn't die but I had to use all of my bottles up.  God damn it.
I think I might have mentioned this before, but I'm playing the game in more than one file so that everyone can see the game.  The second time I fought this guy, I had everyone move so I was in the center and I paid that fucker back big time.  Unsurprisingly, I do much better the second time I do all these things. XD



The Tears segments gave me mini heart attacks, I swear.  I did the last two in one try each but both times I spent about 10-20 minutes sprinting around like a lunatic trying not to get butchered before I could nab the last 2-3 tears. It was... it was unspeakable. 


I still need to get a quiver... but everything else is fully upgraded. I also have 99 of two kinds of bugs, which I intend to sell to Stritch to make abhorrent amounts of money. 


I'm honestly struggling with the game battle-wise at times but part of my problem is most of the time I'm crowded by others and I'm not directly in front of the screen.  It really hurts my ability to swing properly, which means that I can barely hold my own when I fight Ghirahim.  Most of the time I can only counter him. I get the feeling that I'm going to have a lot of problems with later bosses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Humm strange, I'm not getting any of those problems.



The answer is he's doing it wrong.


Petes12 said:


> its the shortest when you don't count the time i set a wind direction and walked away for a few minutes to do something else until link ran into the island i wanted to get to. how bout least amount of time spent that's fun? :S


Now how often did you die?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2011)

i didnt though sometimes id come back to find some stupid shark has knocked me off the boat


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 1, 2011)

I want this game to have direct sequel like OoT did with MM.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i didnt though sometimes id come back to find some stupid shark has knocked me off the boat



So you consider yourself lucky you didn't bump into one of these?

Though you killed them all beforehand right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah the squids mein square

Luckily I had my boomerang handy every time


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 1, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I want this game to have direct sequel like OoT did with MM.



Same! maybe it's because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was slightly disappointed with the ending. I thought Zelda and Link would kiss passionately do more than just decide to live on the surface, but that's just my preference


----------



## Felix (Dec 1, 2011)

This was one of my favorite Zelda games because it felt like one huge dungeon from the start to end

The only part I hated was the OVERWORLD
Jesus christ, so many empty useless islands. Wind Waker did that part better


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2011)

I should burn this friend this weekend.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree. The pointing controls are completely fucking retarded. It goes off center so often. I bring my hands down for a minute? Recalibrate the pointing controls! 

Everything outside of pointing for the slingshot, first person, etc works completely fine. The sword works just fine and tracks perfectly. It's just fucking annoying when you have to re-calibrate the pointer every goddamn time you try to aim at something. 

PoP, I already tried that. You can't just aim at the screen and press A. The pointer has to be in the box, so you can't just aim at the screen with the sensor bar behind you and press A.


----------



## Felix (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah my only annoyance with the controls was the constant calibration of the pointer


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you consider yourself lucky you didn't bump into one of these?
> 
> Though you killed them all beforehand right?



i dunno, but its not like it takes less than 10 minutes for one of those things to kill you. sharks are more dangerous.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2011)

Just finished the game! 44hours and 20 minutes - played in 4 days ... now my arm hurts 

I would rate it second best 3D Zelda after OoT but that one has a huge nostalgia bonus since i last played it when it just came out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

It's better than OoT in everyway.
Don't see how you can't rate it #1.
Nostalgia comes naturally for good games give it time.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2011)

If my memory is not completely false the temples in OoT were much larger and way more difficult also the world felt a bit more "real" i am not a big fan of these separate realms you visit.

Still i haven't had this much fun with a video game for years.


------------------




Awesome said:


> I tried this game on my Wii when I first bought it. It looks so terrible compared to dolphin
> 
> It's so jagged and unappealing. It's an eyegasm on Dolphin.
> 
> ...



I go through all the trouble and get someone to lend me a Wii and a Television and after i finish the game i learn that i could have played it on an emulator. 
I didnt even know you _could_ emulate Wii games i always assumed it was not possible because of the missing sensor bar.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got to Lanayru Desert, looking for the nodes... gotta say, I love them robotic monkeys, they're so cute, plus they upgraded one of my items, fuck yeah! Dem Robot Monkeys.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 1, 2011)

Mogmas >>>> robot monkeys. 


I just finished that area myself, with 19 hours logged in. There's so much to do in this game, I'm always getting sidetracked after finishing a dungeon.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2011)

Probably said this before, but if only it had more islands/developed islands.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2011)

Slice said:


> If my memory is not completely false the temples in OoT were much larger and way more difficult also the world felt a bit more "real" i am not a big fan of these separate realms you visit.
> 
> Still i haven't had this much fun with a video game for years.
> 
> ...



you'd have to buya sensor bar for your computer and a bluetooth dangle. not worth it to me for slightly better looking graphics.

i'm fine with the dungeon size since the outdoors areas are dungeony too. I wish zelda dungeons weren't so linear nowadays though, I liked the old multi room puzzles where you had to figure out things on a larger scale and find multiple hidden keys and stuff. Yeah basically I wish the dungeons were harder.

also i'm more than fine with the sky world being small because fuck flying 

whether its horse or boat or bird that stuff just isn't fun.


----------



## Slice (Dec 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> you'd have to buya sensor bar for your computer and a bluetooth dangle. not worth it to me for slightly better looking graphics.



I bought the game and a motion+ controller for a console i don't even own. I could have dropped a few more ? to get a sensor bar. (Already have a Bluetooth module) 



Petes12 said:


> i'm fine with the dungeon size since the outdoors areas are dungeony too. I wish zelda dungeons weren't so linear nowadays though, *I liked the old multi room puzzles where you had to figure out things on a larger scale and find multiple hidden keys and stuff*. Yeah basically I wish the dungeons were harder.




Those were the best ones.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> Same! maybe it's because
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




We all know what they did after. 

lol I'm just laughing at how nintendo was they're "just friends, my ass. Zelda was about to open her mouth and Link, yeah, I think all those emotions and that rage speaks for itself. Plus seems like all the other characters got the hint. But besides that, the ending was open enough to leave room for a sequel. I'd like to see this same artstyle and gameplay enhanced on the WiiU.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

You know zelda and Link screwed it's no secret.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Guess what zelda beat batman.

and is taking on skyrim.(lol)
My predictions came true


----------



## Sotei (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Guess what zelda beat batman.
> 
> and is taking on skyward sword.
> My predictions came true




Zelda is losing! 51% - 49%! Hurry up folks, get to voting!


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2011)

Who didn't see the battle of the Skies coming. 

Edit: Who knows maybe Zelda just continued pushing Link off cliffs.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

lmao Battle of the Skies.

Stomp Skyrim and send it plummeting back to Earth, Skyward Sword.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey, it sounds badass. 

Well if Zelda does win, and I have a feeling it might, hopeful it does so with Link's end game finisher.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> PoP, I already tried that. You can't just aim at the screen and press A. The pointer has to be in the box, so you can't just aim at the screen with the sensor bar behind you and press A.



*Hmm, then couldn't you just put the sensor bar down near you and do it that way? *


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 3, 2011)

Beat the 4th dungeon.

Pretty cool boss.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 3, 2011)

I just got the Bow last night, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2011)

To those that finished the game what were you favorite moments?

Mine were (in Faron woods):

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Fi calculates only a 95% chance that the Kikwi is not Zelda 




and

After you have beaten the game:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end when you learn that the Master sword  is in fact the "Masters sword" because its personification called you this for the entire game. A nice touch for the overall series lore


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2011)

Slice said:


> After you have beaten the game:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Did they really say that?

Anywas just beat it last night. 

Favorite moments were traversing the sand sea and the battle against the bokoblin army. The whole battle was awesome minus the fact that they didn't implement running and swinging. Girahim's dance and dialogue was fantastic (and for the remainder of the game), the one with the horn made me laugh and I also realized he was playing the flute theme from the original and aLttP. Had a fucking huge grin on my face the whole time.


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2011)

They don't actually say it on screen but i think it is kinda obvious that this was intended with it.

I did not like the goblin horde that much because all of the game you are taught to be precise with your strikes and then you have to shake the Wiimote like crazy for minutes


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 3, 2011)

Slice said:


> To those that finished the game what were you favorite moments?




*Spoiler*: __ 



"This news has filled my heart with rainbows!"




If only Ganondorf could get as much characterization as Ghirahim has gotten.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

Fi...pek


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 4, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe an 18+ sequel?  lol, but seriously. They hint at it so much and then give nothing, not one peck on the cheek 

Where the hell is that Zelda/Link sex scene I paid ?50 for 






Unlosing Ranger said:


> You know zelda and Link screwed it's no secret.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Right on the statue


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Also SS is winning for best game


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 4, 2011)

I loved the game. Clearly one of my favorites now 

But...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else run into Zelda's dad taking a bath?


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 4, 2011)

The Jeffrey said:


> I loved the game. Clearly one of my favorites now
> 
> But...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 lolol I did, on my quest to read Zelda's diary 




Also guys, SS is losing to Skyrim.. we need votes


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Sooo, I've heard Skyward Sword is a prequel to all dem Zeldas

The franchise keeps entertaining me


----------



## Escargon (Dec 4, 2011)

Huh is this game for Wii? Thought they would release it for 3DS to boost sales=/


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2011)

Escargon said:


> Huh is this game for Wii? Thought they would release it for 3DS to boost sales=/



This makes no sense whatsoever.

Also, the 3DS has sold more in its first 8 months than the DS did in its first year.


----------



## Felix (Dec 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's sad that they never explained how Ghirarim and Fi were basically of the same kind


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2011)

^ you should put that in a tag since its fairly late in the game

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think this needs explanation, Ghirahims look during the final battle made me think about him some more. And when it became painfully obvious that he is his sword i thought that it was an awesome twist.


----------



## Felix (Dec 4, 2011)

I love dem lores.
But Nintendo never explains or ties these stuff.


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2011)

Its like this "secret timeline" that is said to exist at Nintendo.

I think that statement is made up and they should just admit they invent the games on the fly and don't care how they fit in.
Like Minish Cap / Wind Waker / Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks - these don't logically fit in anywhere except you do things like the split timeline theory.

What i loved in SS was all the references for the other games like


*Spoiler*: _dont open if you have not finished the game_ 




- The Windfish like guardian spirit
- The temple in faron woods beeing the temple you get the master sword in Twilight Princess
- Zelda beeing trapped inside a crystal (Sidenote: I checked just a few hours ago - the crystal is there from the very first moment on you visit the temple)
- Obviously the origin of the Master sword
- Links awesome red bird - that is pictured on the Hylian shield you use in most games
- Demise being the ancestor of Ganon(dorf)
- Groose possibly being one of the first sages that protect the temples
- The temple in faron woods becoming the new temple of time and later on the lost wood you get the master sword in A Link to the past


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2011)

Felix said:


> I love dem lores.
> But Nintendo never explains or ties these stuff.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Why is there a limit to how much I can rep you?  



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else notice that old lady Impa has the bracelet throughout the entire game?


----------



## Corran (Dec 5, 2011)

Would Minish Cap come before SS because that is the origin of the hat?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 5, 2011)

*About the timeline. I'm certain that it exists, but at the same time I'm also sure that the reason it's kept secret is because Nintendo doesn't want to put the effort required to string together everything with 100% accuracy. This allows them to pretty much do whatever the hell they want for each new game, basically change the timeline to fit into the game instead of the other way around.When they say it's secret, what they really mean is they don't want to tell us because if they do then they can't change it as they see fit. 
*


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that old lady Impa has the bracelet throughout the entire game?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I restarted just to look for that and the crystal and was pleased to see both of them 
The only thing that does not make sense in this time travel story is that the sword socket appears out of nowhere in the end when it should have been there from the beginning to fulfill the past story.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2011)

Best post I've seen on this awful forum in a long time.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 6, 2011)

Why is this on the second page?


----------



## firefangz (Dec 6, 2011)

Just completed the game today. I have to say that this is by far the greatest Zelda game, if not best game, I have ever played. It was that awesome...


----------



## Scizor (Dec 6, 2011)

*BEWARE: Spoilers are present in the following article!*


----------



## Wizard (Dec 6, 2011)

refresh me when has nintendo ever released a patch?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2011)

harrypottersama said:


> refresh me when has nintendo ever released a patch?



They fix them in new copies I think.

Wonder who will win


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Skyward Sword beat Skyrim. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 7, 2011)

harrypottersama said:


> refresh me when has nintendo ever released a patch?



They released a patch for some Wii Sports Resort bug in a firmware update.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm getting extreme FPS drops in Dolphin now for some odd, random, and unknown reason. I don't feel like playing it on the Wii either, I can't go back to that shit . Not to mention that I'm almost done with the game (I think, I just beat the Lanaryu Sandship)

The game is a solid 8.5 for me right now. Maybe a bit less.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm on the desert area, not loving this place tbh. It's not bad but it's just the Volcano and Forest were a lot more fun IMO. Still loving the total game though. My favorite Zelda next to Wind Waker.


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm on the desert area, not loving this place tbh. It's not bad but it's just the Volcano and Forest were a lot more fun IMO. Still loving the total game though. My favorite Zelda next to Wind Waker.



I personally loved Lanyaru - the Volcano was my least favorite.

And - favorite next to 'Wind Waker'? I think you spelled 'Ocarina of time' wrong there.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 8, 2011)

If you Like oot over ALLTP you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Vice (Dec 8, 2011)

Excuse me sir, you seemed to have spelled "right" incorrectly there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 8, 2011)

lol I didn't know the item girl was delusional.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 8, 2011)

This game is really fun. I haven't gotten far yet, I only beat the Forest Temple, now I'm in the volcano area.


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2011)

A friend of mine started playing my copy - but since he does not speak english we switched it to german.
It is very confusing how they changed names all over the place without any reason.

Fi -> Phai (ok that makes sense since at least they are pronounced the same)
Groose -> Bardo
Faron -> Fiore
Lanyaru -> Ranelle


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 8, 2011)

Fi being pronounced φ makes a lot more sense.

Faaaii is a stupid name.


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> Fi being pronounced φ makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Faaaii is a stupid name.



No it does not, whether you read Fi in english or Phai in german there is (almost) no difference in pronunciation.

Pronouncing it φ - or for the english speakers like in "feast" is simply wrong.



Also completely unrelated - is your username from the book "Die Zwerge" or just a coincidence? I've only ever heard it before there.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 8, 2011)

There is nothing inherent about ''Fi'' that means it absolutely must be pronounced as feye.

And since Fee links back to a Greek letter, is overall much cooler, and doesn't sound retarded I'm going to go with φ.

My name is from Julian May's ''The Saga of Pliocene Exile''.


----------



## Slice (Dec 8, 2011)

To quote Wikipedia:



> Phi (uppercase Φ, lowercase φ, or math symbol ϕ), *pronounced /ˈfaɪ/ fy or sometimes /ˈfiː/ fee in English*, and [ˈfi] in modern Greek, is the 21st letter of the Greek alphabet



You _can_ pronounce it /ˈfiː/ but usually for the english speaking population /ˈfaɪ/ is correct and so 'Phai' is an acceptable "translation"
I seriously don't see how it sounds retarded.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 9, 2011)

Final boss spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, I finally got around to beating the game (figured I'd wait til today because it's my little sister's birthday... >_>) and I get all my potions, the two life medals, my Goddess Shield (haven't bothered with Boss Rush yet) and equip my bug net (just to see if I can make Demise look silly with it or something.)

I start the final battle, and immediately... Link starts running in a straight line... away from Demise... wha..?

Me: Wtf?! WHAT ARE YOU DOING LINK STOP IT!! *Mashes buttons*
Link: ): *Pulls out bug net and starts wiggling it around while still running in a straight line*
Mom: Lol what are you doing?
Sister: ROFL!
Demise: Cowardly human. *hits Link*
Link: *Falls over, gets up, starts running in straight line wiggling the bug net around*
Me: JESUS CHRIST WTF?!
Mom: You'd better pause.
Sister: You're gonna game over, lol.
Demise: Die. *hits Link some more*
Link: D: *Runs while wiggling bug net*
Me: STOP IT STOP IT WHAT IS GOING ON?! *hits home button* Okay, um... *tries to fix it with recalibration and checks/readjusts the Nunchuck plug-in* Okay, let's try that...
Link: D; *Runs while wiggling bug net*
Me: Oh, sh-
Demise: Rofl. *Hits Link some more*
Mom: You can go out tomorrow to buy another nunchuck. >_>
Sister: Lol, guess you aren't gonna beat the game today. You should reset and do Beedle's gratitude mission since that's the only one you haven't done because you're lazy with mini-games.
Me: *RAGE FACE* OH CRAP I'M ALMOST OUT OF HP!
Link: *Runs while wiggling bug net*
Me: USE A POTION! USE ONE NOW!
Link: *Uses potion*
Me: Oh thank goodn-
Demise: Lol. *hits Link*
Mom: Just reset.
Sister: *Leaves room laughing*
Me: D:< *Hits home button,* IF THIS DOESN'T WORK I AM GOING TO FREAK! *rips out nunchuck, stuffs nunchuck back in, hits home button*
Link: O_o ??? *Stops running, wiggles bug net a little though because my hands are shaking with rage* 
Me: OH YEAA-
Demise: Lol. *hits Link*
Me: ... Oh, you are so dead.
Demise: Lo-OHGODNOTTHEFACE!
Mom: Lol.
Sister: What?! *Runs back into room*
Me: Lol.
Link: 
Demise: I liked it better when you acted like you had brain damage. D:


Seriously, that has to be the most intense final boss I've ever fought... because MY NUNCHUCK GOT LOOSE AND IT DIDN'T WORK THE FIRST TIME I TRIED TO RECONNECT IT. D:<


----------



## Slice (Dec 9, 2011)

Also final boss:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I never managed to find out the timing to avoid his attacks AND it always took me ages to get the sword straight up to do a skyward strike. So i loaded up on fairies and collected some more heart containers and just slashed at him like crazy until he dropped regardless of the damage i took.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2011)

Slice said:


> A friend of mine started playing my copy - but since he does not speak english we switched it to german.
> It is very confusing how they changed names all over the place without any reason.
> 
> Fi -> Phai (ok that makes sense since at least they are pronounced the same)
> ...



In spanish

Fi -> Fay
Groose -> Malon
Faron -> Farone


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 9, 2011)

This is hilarious:


I'm totally going to try that myself some time.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *About the timeline. I'm certain that it exists, but at the same time I'm also sure that the reason it's kept secret is because Nintendo doesn't want to put the effort required to string together everything with 100% accuracy. This allows them to pretty much do whatever the hell they want for each new game, basically change the timeline to fit into the game instead of the other way around.When they say it's secret, what they really mean is they don't want to tell us because if they do then they can't change it as they see fit.
> *


The truth lies in the CD-i Zelda games. Nintendo knows noone will see them as canon, which screws over the theorists since they have the answers hidden in plain sight.

It's a secret to everyone.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 9, 2011)

Bought this today, not going to play until sunday though.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 10, 2011)

@Gawa LOLOL I hate it when the nunchuck does something weird and making Link run around, happened to me a couple of times too .


*Spoiler*: _Item Check Lady_ 



I did the Peatrice side quest to get more crystals, and lol'd my ass off at it, esp the part were she says "is this what I think it is?" and you can say "YEP. IT'S LOVE".

Also the way you can say you don't actually like her about 15 times, and the way Phi warns you 'not to tell Zelda', could you hint at it any more Nintendo...  couldn't lie to her in the end though. 



Also, I like WW better than OOT.

....

There, I said it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2011)

That's cause WW is better.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 10, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> @Gawa LOLOL I hate it when the nunchuck does something weird and making Link run around, happened to me a couple of times too .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Item Check Lady_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I did now Fi keeps saying don't tell Zelda lol. I just wanted the crystal and since OoT Link has been a manwhore. I'll do the opposite responses once I beat hero mode I didn't like lying too much. Instant Skyward Strike fuck yeah. 




WW was memorable especially for so many lol Link moments, the best ones when Tetra catapults Link to the fortress and when Link is blown up and smashes into the ToG. Speaking of Tetra, you can tell this Zelda and her related.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 10, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I did now Fi keeps saying don't tell Zelda lol. I just wanted the crystal and since OoT Link has been a manwhore. I'll do the opposite responses once I beat hero mode I didn't like lying too much. Instant Skyward Strike fuck yeah.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I will always love Peatrice purely for mole  but it's good that even if you do refuse her you get 5 crystals off of her dad 






> WW was memorable especially for so many lol Link moments, the best ones when Tetra catapults Link to the fortress and when Link is blown up and smashes into the ToG. Speaking of Tetra, you can tell this Zelda and her related.



 That is definitely one of my favourite WW moments. That and the fact that the first words she says to Link are "What's with that get up?" Oh Tetra  I love spunky Zelda the best, makes me think that TP Zelda got some sort of recessive gene


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 10, 2011)

the bored cannonball game guy saying "splooosh" is WW's best moment.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> the bored cannonball game guy saying "splooosh" is WW's best moment.



I loved getting the KaBOOM.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, wb...


BAIII


Oh beedle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

The boat shop in WW is awesome.
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2011)

Got the game yesterday. Currently in the first temple and have no clue what to do after I've raised the water level.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Got the game yesterday. Currently in the first temple and have no clue what to do after I've raised the water level.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Raise it more.  Then climb up somewhere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Got the game yesterday. Currently in the first temple and have no clue what to do after I've raised the water level.



Swim somewhere?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2011)

I had kinda wished WW Beedle was back in this game, with frequent shopper points and all that jazz.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 11, 2011)

Beat the mining facility yesterday, great dungeon! 

I never rush through my games, I like to savor every instance and admire all the hard work that went into these games.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I had kinda wished WW Beedle was back in this game, with frequent shopper points and all that jazz.



I like SS Beedle though. He's crazy when he drops you through a trap door. Though I miss buying 200 pears for a compliment. 


THAAANKKKK YOUUUU.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 11, 2011)

I just finished this game today. It was longer than I was expecting, especially since it only had 7 dungeons. This game did a really good job in coming up with new ideas to keep the game fresh throughout. It's held back by motion control issues, but that is to be expected.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just finished this game today. It was longer than I was expecting, especially since it only had 7 dungeons. This game did a really good job in coming up with new ideas to keep the game fresh throughout. It's held back by motion control issues, but that is to be expected.



But it's also pushed it forward 
The tech still needs lots of work, but I honestly don't see how you can do something like that on a normal controller with it being as easy as the motion controls they implemented.
Though I guess it's preference it you want to get something extra like that or just hit a button with proper timing and placement.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 12, 2011)

Played 10 hours today, its pretty good. Controls aren't perfect to be honest, but they work.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to be a Zelda fan, then I played this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Akuma said:


> I used to be a Zelda fan, then I played this game.



I just keep wondering what's wrong with people.
It was like that with WW as well.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I just keep wondering what's wrong with people.
> It was like that with WW as well.



I dislike the controls, a lot.

i might add that WW is my second favorite Zelda.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Akuma said:


> I dislike the controls, a lot.
> 
> i might add that WW is my second favorite Zelda.



You are just old fashioned the controls work fine, no real reason to dislike them besides my already stated.
"Though I guess it's preference it you want to get something extra like that or just hit a button with proper timing and placement." because that's about all the difference aside from a few flaws and all controllers have that.
SO3 predicted your coming before this even happened I feel forever trolled by it.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 12, 2011)

It's not a problem with the game's implementation, it's a problem with technicalities. You have to re-calibrate the pointer way too often, if you are too fast with a certain move the game can read it wrong, and keeping it in a certain position for certain amounts of time causes the wii motion plus calibration to fuck up, which really hurts during a boss battle. 

It's all technicalities, not implementation.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel like I got a different game then some people. I have not had one problem with the controls...


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 12, 2011)

On a totally different note, does anybody know where I can sell all the stuff enemies drop? I've got dozens of that shit now!


----------



## Aeon (Dec 12, 2011)

The Jeffrey said:


> On a totally different note, does anybody know where I can sell all the stuff enemies drop? I've got dozens of that shit now!



You can sell that stuff to the guy (I suck with names) who sells you shields, pouches, arrows, etc in the bazaar. Visit him in his home at night. He's in the house with that lady that says make sure not to break any of her antiques.


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's not a problem with the game's implementation, it's a problem with technicalities. You have to re-calibrate the pointer way too often, if you are too fast with a certain move the game can read it wrong, and keeping it in a certain position for certain amounts of time causes the wii motion plus calibration to fuck up, which really hurts during a boss battle.
> 
> It's all technicalities, not implementation.



I'm having the same problem too but still a good game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's not a problem with the game's implementation, it's a problem with technicalities. You have to re-calibrate the pointer way too often, if you are too fast with a certain move the game can read it wrong, and keeping it in a certain position for certain amounts of time causes the wii motion plus calibration to fuck up, which really hurts during a boss battle.
> 
> It's all technicalities, not implementation.



The WiiU++ will fix that


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I feel like I got a different game then some people. I have not had one problem with the controls...



For me its the camera that's ass, not so much the mechanics behind motion controls, but not having 2 sticks does that.


----------



## MossMan (Dec 13, 2011)

I am now playing hero mode....got my ass handed to me by a Stalfos.  Four hearts lost with one hit?  Seriously?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

MossMan said:


> I am now playing hero mode....got my ass handed to me by a Stalfos.  Four hearts lost with one hit?  Seriously?



You thought it would be easy?


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 13, 2011)

MossMan said:


> I am now playing hero mode....got my ass handed to me by a Stalfos.  Four hearts lost with one hit?  Seriously?


I feel your pain dude. I got killed by a horde of bats.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 14, 2011)

I just finished hero mode last night, verdict: You are in for a lot of pain. lol And good luck getting the hylian shield since now you really can't recover, the heart medal won't work. Also the last fights of the game turn into real bitches, best to practice using boss rush.

So overall clocked about 100 hrs, not getting everything. Not bad. Probably will start over and do things a little different, well at least a specific boss has gotten so much easier.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Dec 14, 2011)

So I just started playing this game (late to the party, I know), and this is easily one of my favorite games of all time.

Fuck Call of Duty, Halo, and Gears of War.
The Legend of Zelda is where it's at. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just got to the Lanayru Desert, and all I have to say about it is this:
[YOUTUBE]a_7u3nhANa4[/YOUTUBE]
Dem time warps.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 14, 2011)

> Miyamoto: As you know, we have already collaborated with Retro for the Metroid Prime series in the past. *And I think when we talk about any other franchise, Zelda might be a possible franchise for that collaboration*



What do you think about this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What do you think about this?


Metroid xZelda?
[YOUTUBE]3VdTepU8ZaE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]G6xkZv74c9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 















DO WANT!

Hope it gets a release outside of Japan.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 15, 2011)

I really hope they release that over here, or at least someone releases a scanned pdf version.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 15, 2011)

I keep finding new stuff in the game every day. Like, today, I ran into a crow. I swung at it but it dodged and then it crapped on my head. 

I love this game.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Skyward Sword won G4's Game of the Year, in case anyone didn't know. Well-deserved, too.



Too bad the people at G4 didn't agree with it. Baw harder, G4. The voters liked Skyward Sword more than your precious Skyrim, and with good reason. Get over it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> Skyward Sword won G4's Game of the Year, in case anyone didn't know. Well-deserved, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the people at G4 didn't agree with it. Baw harder, G4. The voters liked Skyward Sword more than your precious Skyrim, and with good reason. Get over it.



After that they turned around and did this

I see a lack of skyward sword there.
They most likely were paid for most of it as usual.
I'm fine with skyrim winning, but really L.A. Noir,*saints row 3, and gears of war 3*?
2 of which changed even less than *zelda* skyward sword and did next to nothing?


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 16, 2011)

G4 is the most pathetic bunch of graphic whores I've ever seen.

They give Skyward Sword the hardest possible run through the tournament, and yet we won from Arkham City, Skyrim (with a 1% difference) and cockslammed (I assume) Assassin's Creed.

After all that their reaction is ''OLOLOL ANGRY FANBOYS MUCH?'', pathetic.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

I beat the 5th dungeon last night.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked the boss. It definitely was unique, and not something I was expecting.  Tentalus was a weird creature indeed, crazy Medusa Gorgon Squid.  And I had a bitch of a time figuring out how to damage it for about 15 minutes, until I realized I had to use fully powered arrow shots to slice off its tentacles. I wasted time, all my bombs (which worked on the tentacles when they hit) and most of my hearts just trying to figure it out. At least the snake heads in the second part of the fight dropped hearts when you sliced them off, otherwise I definitely would've died lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> G4 is the most pathetic bunch of graphic whores I've ever seen.
> 
> They give Skyward Sword the hardest possible run through the tournament, and yet we won from Arkham City, Skyrim (with a 1% difference) and cockslammed (I assume) Assassin's Creed.
> 
> After all that their reaction is ''OLOLOL ANGRY FANBOYS MUCH?'', pathetic.



I looked at the other polls it seemed the other people were more angry than the zelda fans.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I beat the 5th dungeon last night.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fi actually tells you to use the Skyward Strike on the tentacles before you even start the boss


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fi actually tells you to use the Skyward Strike on the tentacles before you even start the boss




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but that's when you're initially escaping the ship to get out onto the deck. When the tentacles are vertically coming out of the deck to attack you, the Skyward Strike doesn't work anymore. I tried countless times. Bombs and full-powered arrows work. 

The thing is, I was trying the normal vertical Skyward Strike. I'm not even sure if you can create a horizontal Skyward Strike, I never tried it. If that was what I had to do, well... I improvised.  I thought you were supposed to use arrows on the tentacles anyway, since arrow bundles drop when the tentacles get sliced off.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Those tentacles are the only renewable source of drops during that part of the fight, if you ran out of arrows without them you'd be fucked.

But yeah, a horizontal or diagonal Skyward Strike cuts em right off.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, that makes sense then. I guess I made things harder for myself, though I have to admit that it was really badass when I was rolling and dodging the tentacles as I shot them off one by one. 

The thought of the horizontal Skyward Strike came to my mind when I was making my last post lol. Oh well, I still beat the boss anyway. 

Gotta go back to the Isle of Songs now.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I'm almost at the end of the game and I'm planning to beat the game tonight


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 16, 2011)

I just beat the game on Hero Mode with 20 hearts, all dem gratitude crystals and the Hylian shield. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I feel like I cheated the thunder dragon since I drank a guardian and stamina potion right before the boss challenge.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2011)

I've just beaten the game (the credits are rolling as I post this)
And I have to say: this game was AWESOME!


*Spoiler*: _end-game spoilers_ 




The Demise battle was epic, just like the last Ghirahim battle, imo.
Also, the ending is touching and I really like the Zelda gaiden that is shown during the credits, lol.




This game was really amazing. I'm thinking of writing a review for it, CrazyMoronX style. But I'm not sure if I will do that, just yet.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 17, 2011)

I wrote a huge-ass review, forgot to back it up before I submitted it to Gamefaqs... and of course they seem to have chosen not to use it.  Fuckers.


----------



## MossMan (Dec 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Until I read about it online, I never knew you could do a horizontal SS, I kept hitting the tentacles with vertical strikes and not getting anywhere.  But you can actually hold onto the skyward strike energy for about a minute, and it disappears if you don't swing your sword, you don't have to swing it downward.  That boss fight was really frustrating because I had no idea what I was doing wrong.

It also works with thrusts too, you can get a bit more range from a thrust I think, but horizontal strikes are really good for clearing out larger groups.  It's very helpful, especially in hero mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2011)

My Video Review (Damn long game!)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyJnzOx95ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Lol, I saw you post that on Gamefaqs.  Haven't watched it yet, though; still waiting for it to load a little more...

For those who haven't seen, Skyward Sword is Edge's mainstream goty:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally finished Skyward Sword after finally finding a nunchuck that wouldn't fuck up in less than a week


*Spoiler*: __ 



 - Epic foreshadowing after the final battle with Demise
 - Majority of the boss battles were challenging and epic as hell, especially the final fight
 - I liked the upgrade system as well, even though the only things I've upgraded so far are my Slingshot 




Along with the Zelda Databook with an OFFICIAL timeline coming before the end of the month (if it isn't here already, forgot the date mein square )

Really hoping for a sequel to Skyward Sword


----------



## Awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

OFFICIAL Timeline? :33

Mind = blown. I thought Nintendo was keeping that shit locked up tight. I wonder if it matches my split timeline?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 19, 2011)

Or in other words mein square

The Hyrule Historia


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Along with the Zelda Databook with an OFFICIAL timeline coming before the end of the month (if it isn't here already, forgot the date mein square )
> 
> Really hoping for a sequel to Skyward Sword



If it doesn't come out in English, hopefully somebody will scan/translate it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Watch the timeline be crazy and incomplete


----------



## Slice (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course it will be.

I still think there is no such thing as a timeline only a general guideline. They make a game and afterwards shoehorn it into this "timeline" and wait till the fans made up enough points until it fits.
I still can't figure out how the world in Wind Waker is supposed to work if it really is only 100 years after the hero of time defeated Ganon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Slice said:


> Of course it will be.
> 
> I still think there is no such thing as a timeline only a general guideline. They make a game and afterwards shoehorn it into this "timeline" and *wait till the fans made up enough points until it fits*.
> I still can't figure out how the world in Wind Waker is supposed to work if it really is only 100 years after the hero of time defeated Ganon.



Maybe shit just moves faster in Hyrule time is relative you know.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Slice said:


> Of course it will be.
> 
> I still think there is no such thing as a timeline only a general guideline. They make a game and afterwards shoehorn it into this "timeline" and wait till the fans made up enough points until it fits.
> I still can't figure out how the world in Wind Waker is supposed to work if it really is only 100 years after the hero of time defeated Ganon.



Since it's during the timeline where Link defeated Ganon when he was an adult and sent him into the Dark Realk with the help of Zelda and the other Sages

I don't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time/Adult timeline -> Lttp / Oracle games -> Wind Waker

It fits.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2011)

The fact that the games are hundreds of years apart and supposedly connected is just an excuse for Nintendo to let the fans make it all up in their head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The fact that the games are hundreds of years apart and supposedly connected is just an excuse for Nintendo to let the fans* make it all up in their head.*



Link is actually immortal he is reborn every 100 years and doesn't remember anything from each time.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 20, 2011)

^Cool. As for the existence of the Zelda timeline. Neh makes sense to me if there is one considering how now Nintendo now seems to say which games take place when. The order now being SS,MC,OoT, then due to ocarina's double ending there Adult and Child Link timelines in Adult Link WW, PH, SP. And child Link MM, TP.

ALLTP and LA I think are the same Link though I have no clue where they and the original two Zeldas and Oracle games take place.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

The Minish Cap doesn't take place after Skyward Sword. That takes place further down the timeline in the child era. The Master Blade was destroyed in that one, so it wouldn't appear in any game afterwards. The only games that do not have the master sword after that are the first two Zelda games, so Zelda 1 and Zelda 2 follow the minish cap and four swords.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't know, never played it but from what I understand MC also introduces the traditional green garb specifically the hat Link acquires with Gustav, was it? But it could fall under the child Link's.

In regards to the preview well that makes, here I thought she gave the ocarina as a gift instead it was so that Ganondorf in that time couldn't get in to SR. And since this Link had the triforce of courage when he reincarnates in TP he has it to start with.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

The oracle games have the same link from ALLTP, actually. Link uses the triforce to transport to different worlds. Links Awakening is hard to place, but it would happen in the later adult timeline. I would put it after Spirit Tracks or Phantom Hourglass since he gets lost at sea.

The garb doesn't really matter, honestly. It affects the timeline in no way.

As for the Triforce, rephrase that sentence. It's worded strangely


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 20, 2011)

Where was that said?

I think Link's Awakening and ALttP are the same Link since his dream is worrying about the return of ganon, not the Oracle Link. And with your scenario I don't think you can place it anyway between PH and ST since Hyrule is still underwater and a new one hasn't been found yet so it would have to be after. Also Oracle Link can obtain the Master Sword which in WW timeline is currently lost until whenever Ganon chooses to return.

As for the importance of the green clothes it seems to have some importance since we're constantly hearing of a legendary hero in later games. In SS and OoT it doesn't mater, in TP and WW they have significance. In TP it is garment the hero of legend wore which can only be a reference to SS Link's clothes (which is essentially his highschool uniform lol) since the hero of time never existed in this timeline. In WW it's in remembrance to OoT's Link. Sometimes the garb seems to matter sometimes it doesn't.

I hope this artbook really does explain some things.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2011)

- End of LTTP

 - Beginning of Oracles

There's such an obvious connection to Oracle games / LTTP. I can agree with you on Link's awakening though. ALLTP / Oracles / Links Awakening all using the same link. I can go with that. Link's awakening I was most unsure of anyway.

TP obviously references SS Link. You're right in the sense that they don't refer to the Hero of Time since he never existed in the child timeline. Coincidentally, Zelda 1, 2, Minish Cap, and the Four Swords never mention the Hero of Time. This leads me to believe they are all on the same timeline - the child timeline. Instead of referencing the Hero of Time, they typically reference the Hero of Legend, or SS Link. Minish Cap obviously did this and so did TP with the "Hero of Legend." Once again, the Minish Cap destroys the Master Sword. That alone makes me believe that it makes me believe Zelda 1 / 2 come after it. Zelda 1/2 also happen after Ocarina of Time. The only place this fits now is after Twilight Princess.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm, I guess my only disagreement would be ALttP Link being Oracle Link. I get the reasoning but there's a problem the triforce in ALttP was in the sacred realm (which was probably the silent realm originally) and all the games reference to its resting place as such, the Triforce in Oracles was actually in Hyrule castle.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2011)

Three split timelines now? 

meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Three split timelines now?



That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 21, 2011)

Fakefakefakefake.

That book is not the golden conch, taking a picture of it does not make whatever bullshit you make up true.

Not to mention the fact that it makes no sense whatsoever and would require massive retcons in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

Child Tales: Majora’s Mask -> Twilight Princess -> Four Swords Adventures

lolololol

That's complete bullshit. Also, Ganon is dead after LTTP. Completely dead. How in the world is he brought back to life between oracles and Zelda 1? No sense at all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2011)

Well he was brought back to life during the Oracle series, even though he was nothing more than a mindless beast

Other than that, I agree mein square


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

He was only part Ganon and was killed anyway IIRC. Let me go look that up.

The four swords / minish cap thing makes no sense at all either. FSA and FS are the same link. They are all in the same general placement.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 21, 2011)

Im full of mindfuck now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2011)

So pretty much aside from the placement of Four Swords Adventures

Everything else is kosher mein square


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

four swords could have easily been isolated by itself.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So pretty much aside from the placement of Four Swords Adventures
> 
> Everything else is kosher mein square



That one is a pain in the ass.

The Link in that game is the very same from FS but also in that game is explained how Ganon gained the trident.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So pretty much aside from the placement of Four Swords Adventures
> 
> Everything else is kosher mein square



Well... yea. It can fit, sort of. If Ganon was a mindless beast, which I don't think he is, in Zelda 1, then this timeline makes sense with the exception of four swords / adventure. That shit is hard to place somewhere.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

man I am so confused and yet makes sense? O_o


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 21, 2011)

'Failure Timeline' 

The timeline makes some sense I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Failure Timeline is bugging me.. Can that be the main time line?


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Failure Timeline is bugging me.. Can that be the main time line?


So OoT Link is supposed to be the only one to lose?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Failure Timeline is bugging me..


imho opinion the timeline split in Gerudo valley where Link discovered that he couldn't proceed through the temple unless he changed something in the past. There's a parallel universe floating around out there where he couldn't get through.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> imho opinion the timeline split in Gerudo valley where Link discovered that he couldn't proceed through the temple unless he changed something in the past. There's a parallel universe floating around out there where he couldn't get through.



The door was stuck


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

The Jeffrey said:


> So OoT Link is supposed to be the only one to lose?


 hard to believe he lose but according to Nintendo yeah... leads to new events.. Ganon on power ect...



Golden Circle said:


> imho opinion the timeline split in Gerudo valley where Link discovered that he couldn't proceed through the temple unless he changed something in the past. There's a parallel universe floating around out there where he couldn't get through.


 Interesting..


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 21, 2011)

He just rage quit at the Water Temple.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

It's official?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's official?


 waiting for NoA confirmation but yeah it is..


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

It's just that Four Swords adventure and four swords 

It would all make sense if it wasn't for those.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's just that Four Swords adventure and four swords
> 
> It would all make sense if it wasn't for those.


 care to explain? I need info on those two...


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2011)

Woah woah woah, there's a failure timeline? When the fuck did OoT Link fail? Did he just say fuck this I'm going home? You could fail in MM that's for sure.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

Four swords adventure uses the same link from Four swords, which takes place after the Minish Cap. 

Fix up this small inconsistency and they have a working, irrefutable timeline. It's probably a translation error.

@ShadowRenji
It probably has something to do with the split timeline and jumping back in time to solve a puzzle in the future, creating a split timeline in a split timeline, if that makes sense.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Woah woah woah, there's a failure timeline? When the fuck OoT Link fail? Did he just say fuck this I'm going home? You could fail in MM that's for sure.


 according to the Japanese gamers and forum Ganon defeated Link in that time line. Players in other boards are saying that 





> Timeline 1 (the original timeline): Link pulls the Master Sword and goes into his 7 year hibernation in the Sacred Realm, this pulls him out of Hyrule for 7 years. During that 7 year span, Ganondorf begins his assault on Hyrule. Because there is nobody to wield the Master Sword, the Knights of Hyrule and the 7 Wise Men (or Sages in the GBA version I believe) seal Ganondorf in the Sacred Realm. This sets up the events of A Link to the Past, and the rest of the 2d games.



I really dunno wth is going.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Four swords adventure uses the same link from Four swords, which takes place after the Minish Cap.
> 
> Fix up this small inconsistency and they have a working, irrefutable timeline. It's probably a translation error.
> 
> ...


 is this correct?




> Four Swords Adventure is actually the Link from timeline B summoning other Links from parallel timelines!?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Four swords adventure uses the same link from Four swords, which takes place after the Minish Cap.
> 
> Fix up this small inconsistency and they have a working, irrefutable timeline. It's probably a translation error.
> 
> ...


Maybe but that wouldn't make sense since Link had to travel back twice.


Malvingt2 said:


> according to the Japanese gamers and forum Ganon defeated Link in that time line. Players in other boards are saying that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My little bro thought the same and now it makes sense the only time OoT Link fails is when he opens the gate and sleeps for 7 yrs, and if he never wakes up he dies and reincarnates again.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 21, 2011)

That "Failed timeline" is such a big "what if?" scenario, yet thats where the classic games fall in line with? So Nintendo expects us to basically forget about the rest of OoT right where the split was established? Head's so full of fuck right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> That "Failed timeline" is such a big "what if?" scenario, yet thats where the classic games fall in line with? So Nintendo expects us to basically forget about the rest of OoT right where the split was established? Head's so full of fuck right now.


 actually it is not a what if. It is the Main Time line if you think about it. Link failed to save his own Time line because Zelda sent him to the wrong one. "B instead of A"


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 22, 2011)

What I dont understand is why would Nintendo want us to assume link fails, when the game goes on with Link defeating Ganon (which sets up the other two timelines perfectly). That shit doesnt make sense. 5a-9a _does_ make sense, dont get me wrong, but how they _set_ it up doesnt.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> actually it is not a what if. It is the Main Time line if you think about it. Link failed to save his own Time line because Zelda sent him to the wrong one. "B instead of A"



Well not really the wrong one. His original time was doomed from the start. In timeline A this Link vanishes and is transported 7 yrs to the adult timeline B where he defeats Ganon. Thus we have two timelines, a third is created when Link is sent back to before he meets Zelda to warn her this creates timeline C where ganon never got close since Link disappeared taking the Ocarina with him. The original timeline A is never saved and as a result ALttP begins. Link effectively died in this one.

Makes sense, man did that Zelda fuck things up. 
Edit: For those confused remember DBZ and future Trunks' his travels resulted in 3 not 2 splits being created. 

1. He returns and Cell kills him.
2. He makes a second trip and when he returns kills Cell
3. Because Gohan wins Trunks' scenario is ultimately avoided.

Same concept:
Original timeline A: Link travels seven yrs to the future he never returns to this timeline his spirit forever sealed and the door to the sacred realm is kept open so all hell breaks loose and the seal wars of ALttP occur.

Adult timeline B: Link awakens and seals Ganondorf away but the seal only works for a 100 yrs and as a result Hyrule floods and the Master Sword is lost to the bottom of the sea when the new Link kills Ganondorf.

Child Timeline C: OoT Link returns to this point in time before he met Zelda. Neither scenario A or B occur as Link takes the Ocarina and searches for Navi. Ganondorf shows his true colors and the events explained by TP occur. There is no such legend of a Hero of Time here only the "Hero of Legends" aka SS Link's legacy.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 22, 2011)

gotta love the controversy of this timelines


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2011)

Zelda timeline:

Link kills Ganon and shit.


>Good enuff for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2011)

I really want Hyrule Historia to come out in English, I would buy it in a heartbeat. It would definitely be a noteworthy addition to a collector's collection.

Also, the timeline sure is interesting, especially the OoT branching. I just assumed before, like most everyone else I think, that there was only the adult timeline and the child timeline, which branched into Wind Waker and Majora's Mask, respectively.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2011)

If the timeline book is anything like an artbook I'll buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2011)

It better be an artbook. The thing looks like a semi-thick book, as far as I can tell. It's even hardcover. From some images I see on Google, there is artwork and lots of concept art from the games, not just timeline information.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 22, 2011)

Have we had any confirmation beyond a picture of the book?

Our standards for Naruto spoilers are a lot higher than this for crying out loud.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't really  watch the time line too much. Time is never really a line but a stream of many possibilities. Choosing to take a crap at home rather than your girl's house could create an entirely new time.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Zelda timeline:
> 
> Link kills Ganon and shit.



Best explanation ever!

I did not see three timelines coming, and the "Link never made it to stop Ganon" in OoT is a bit of a stretch since it contradicts everything we see on screen.
If you go by this "what if" it makes sense though.

I need to find out how "Zelda2: Adventure of Link" ends it being the "final one" in the timeline, i never finished it back in the NES days because it was so insanely difficult.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 22, 2011)

Zelda 2 is the final one in the timeline because they failed to resurrect Ganon... again. Apparently they succeeded in the Oracle games and Ganon was never really killed off. After that, Zelda 1 happens and he is killed off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Zelda 2 is the final one in the timeline because they failed to resurrect Ganon... again. Apparently they succeeded in the Oracle games and Ganon was never really killed off. After that, Zelda 1 happens and he is killed off.


 so the next Zelda probably is going to be in the Failure Time Line... <_<


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

"Failure timeline" sounds so negative. They could have used a better name for this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2011)

Well you could always chalk up Ganon coming back in Zelda 1 to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Demise's curse


. Since you did stop him from reviving entirely in the oracle games. So I guess the next game will be in the failure timeline since judging by the looks of it it has been a while.

Man I hope this comes stateside, not just for the timeline but for the art work as well. Those early concepts of Midna were weird.

Couldn't they call it something else and not "failure timeline" it's not like you had control in that one.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I hate the idea of Link getting killed by Ganon.. God horrible..


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2011)

So in other words the main timeline occurs because Link was killed in the final fight, that sucks. I'm surprised Zelda managed to survive seeing how they mention the seven sages.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I hate the idea of Link getting killed by Ganon.. God horrible..



Can't win them all, I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> So in other words the main timeline occurs because Link was killed in the final fight, that sucks. I'm surprised Zelda managed to survive seeing how they mention the seven sages.


 Impa is the main reason she survived..like always..



Scizor said:


> Can't win them all, I guess.


 I guess not but the whole thing about the Failure time line Aka Classic Tales is somewhat bother me because those games were triggered By one Link defeated. Nintendo can easily use that logic for any game in the series and split the time line ones again.... bothers me a lot..


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2011)

Basically it's the use of the principle of where one universe outcome came out heads the other came out tails. I see where Mal is coming from effectively Nintendo can use this principle to create many other timelines if they wish. Though considering the one other game that deals with time travel within Hyrule is SS I don't think they'll do it again, at least hopefully not often if at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

and here I was blaming Zelda for the whole mess. lolol


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2011)

Technically it still is her fault, her dumb plan, should've given Link the Ocarina and told him to vamoose in the first place not get the other keys and see if we can beat Ganondorf to sacred realm first. Dumb girl, that should not have been plan C after the world was fucked up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

the timeline is a three-branch one, with the traditional Adult and Child split we all know and love founded in Ocarina of Time, plus an alternate story that has Link fail to defeat Ganon in the future, thus leading to the events that conclude the Imprisoning War.

*Ancient Tales:* Skyward Sword → The Minish Cap → Four Swords → Ocarina of Time
*Classic Tales:* A Link to the Past → Oracles → Link's Awakening → The Legend of Zelda → The Adventure of Link
Child Tales: Majora's Mask → Twilight Princess → Four Swords Adventures
Adult Tales: The Wind Waker → Phantom Hourglass → Spirit Tracks

What we didn't have was a specific explanation concerning the Classic timeline including A Link to the Past until now.

Branch 1: Link is defeated by Ganon in OoT.
Branch 2: Link comes back from the future in OoT and tells Zelda what's going to happen, she sends him away.
Branch 3: There is no longer a hero in the future of OoT since Link was sent back.

*After Link dies in Ocarina of Time, Ganon obtains the entire Triforce. The Seven Sages seal away Ganon and the whole Triforce as a last resort, but villains with their eyes on the Triforce make for the Sacred Realm, which eventually turns into the Dark World and is filled with evil power. The Seven Sages then try to seal away the Sacred Realm itself, but end up fighting with monsters. This is the Imprisoning War of A Link to the Past.*

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 → MM → TP → 4 Swords Plus
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　↑
SS → Minish Cap → 4 Swords → OoT → ALttP → OoS/OoA → LA → LoZ → AoL
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　↓　
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 → TWW → Phantom Hourglass → Spirit Tracks

It looks as though the idea is to have the story of people making a grab for the Sacred Realm and the final seals on the Sacred Realm play out after Link's defeat in this alternate story. Sure, a number of the elements of the Imprisoning War are already fulfilled in Ocarina of Time; this finishes the job, as well as explaining why the Triforce is complete in A Link to the Past.



for the lazy ones and they added new stuff.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess not but the whole thing about the Failure time line Aka Classic Tales is somewhat bother me because those games were triggered By one Link defeated. Nintendo can easily use that logic for any game in the series and split the time line ones again.... bothers me a lot..



Yeah, I agree.
_____________________________


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2011)

Now, Nintendo needs to give this to us.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Hyrule Historia - The final, real, fully fleshed-out Legend of Zelda timeline*


----------



## Sotei (Dec 23, 2011)

I trust what Nintendo is saying about the timeline and I don't really see any problems.

Nintendo has always been vague about the timelines in all LoZ games and how they all connected to each other, there was a reason for this, cause some people are very anal about things like this. With split timelines and vague story details here and there, they can always fit the games where ever they want and us, the fans, can't really call bullshit on anything.

It is nice to know where all the games fit though, one day, I'll have me a little LoZ marathon and play them all in order and see all the details that I might have missed from the very beginning. It'll be like One Piece, foreshadowing from the very first NES LoZ and I'll be like... 

"Holy SHIT! It was all planned out!"


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 23, 2011)

This sucks, the timeline we had previously left us with all the storylines wrapped up nicely.

All minor main villains were dead, both Ganondorfs had themselves a nice story arc and were killed as well, we had ourselves a great origin story for the entire series that set up the possibilities for an infinite amount of games centering around Link, Zelda and the evil they're fighting.

We were at the perfect place for the series to turn over a new leaf, free to go with whatever stylistic direction it wanted with a brand new main villain. With this timeline we're probably going to go back to ''WHOOPS GANON IS AT IT AGAIN!''.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I trust what Nintendo is saying about the timeline and I don't really see any problems.
> 
> Nintendo has always been vague about the timelines in all LoZ games and how they all connected to each other, there was a reason for this, cause some people are very anal about things like this. With split timelines and vague story details here and there, they can always fit the games where ever they want and us, the fans, can't really call bullshit on anything.
> 
> ...


 I think people have an issue with it because Link defeated by Ganon hands triggered a new time line aka Failure with some epic games lol


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 23, 2011)

*So I finished this game about a week ago. Loved it, especially the last few fights. While playing I noticed a few things.

All the stuff that Hylia left behind seemed a lot like super, super advanced technology. Fi was obviously some sort of robot (no real emotion until near the end of the game, very logical, always calculated probability, Scrapper has a crush on her etc), the gate of time Link went through seemed more like a time machine that a magical portal to me and even the Master Sword had moving parts. Some of the earlier games iirc talk about the Hylians being extremely advanced, maybe before Demise and Hylia fought the Hylians were extremely advanced and things like Fi, the master sword etc are remains of their advanced civilization. *


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe when they remade OoT, they could've gone and made there timeline more fucking obvious >.<.
but nooo.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 23, 2011)

*I hope in one of the later games the timelines end up merging or something. *


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

It took me about a half hour but after reading various sites I finally understand the timelime a bit and the divergence OOT made.

EDIT: And now Scizor posts something new.


----------



## Slice (Dec 23, 2011)

I really liked the technology part of Skyward Sword.
Would like to see them use this aspect of the world in future games. Most "magical artifacts" you use in the other games probably are just lost technology that seems magical to the people. this could make for some great storytelling.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 23, 2011)

So I just got the Master Sword, I'm guessing there's not that much more left to the game?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 23, 2011)

You've still got a generous amount of time left, actually. I've started working on my review. It will be up in a day or two.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anyone else tend to over think things sometimes playing this? Yesterday I fought the Kraken cyclops on the boat, and during phase 2 when it sends the biting tentacles at you, I just started running around thinking of what to do, didn't even think to just stand there and hit them before they hit you.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm normally not the kind of person to like music unless it's rock/metal, but even I have to admit that I like this track. I can't really describe why, but I just love listening to this track.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Does anyone else tend to over think things sometimes playing this?



I did on a couple of puzzles that were actually stupidly simple when I just stopped thinking and started from scratch inside my head.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2011)

The World said:


> It took me about a half hour but after reading various sites I finally understand the timelime a bit and the divergence OOT made.
> 
> EDIT: And now Scizor posts something new.



lol, sorry about that =P


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Does anyone else tend to over think things sometimes playing this? Yesterday I fought the Kraken cyclops on the boat, and during phase 2 when it sends the biting tentacles at you, I just started running around thinking of what to do, didn't even think to just stand there and hit them before they hit you.



I do this in a lot of games.

During Portal 2 the game trained me so much to do crazy combinations of laser beams, cubes and bridges that i could not solve a room for almost an hour as nothing of these in any combination worked.

The solution was simply to walk through the portal.
I never felt so stupid in my life.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2011)

I really dig the third split in the timeline, as if they acknowledge a defeat in gameplay as potential canon. Unless someone sees Link going back in time creating the "failed" timeline.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 25, 2011)

Just finished the game there.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice looking now..


----------



## Corruption (Dec 28, 2011)

Just beat this a few days ago. Demise was too easy.


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 28, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Just beat this a few days ago. Demise was too easy.



Try beating him on Hero Mode. :ho


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 28, 2011)

The Jeffrey said:


> Try beating him on Hero Mode. :ho



He was still easy. 

I personally had a harder time with those Stalfos that uses 4 swords.


----------



## The Jeffrey (Dec 28, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> *He was still easy.*
> 
> I personally had a harder time with those Stalfos that uses 4 swords.



You serious? 

It took me like three tries to kill him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

I finally finished the game. I have to say, Nintendo loves to tease Zelda fans. lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with most of what he says.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Me too...except the motion part. I really hope Zelda won't ever go back to standard controls. That's the only reason I still kind of liked this game even though I hate everything else.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm currently at the part where Link gets the harp and has to upgrade his sword.

TBH I'm finding this game kinda boring. None of the bosses have been difficult and the temples are just terrible and unexciting.

Does the game get better from here?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Well the game doesn't really get any harder, I died my first time 20 hours in, and only the once.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you did not like 3rd temple then I don't think there's any hope for you to like this game. Was pretty much the best of this game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 29, 2011)

I can agree with some of his points. The game felt restrictive, with little to no exploration. I figured I'd be fine with it at first, and I was. But I got a bit bored with it at times. The only reason I even played Hero Mode is because my sister played through some of it herself lol. I'm 50/50 on the controls. They overdid it a bit with implementing motion controls into every single aspect of the game. I mainly hated flying and swimming among a few others, but the rest was gravy. The story and the game's pacing is great though. Definitely up there with OoT in that department. I also like how the items don't become useless after you finish the temples you get them in. This made the dungeons' puzzles more creative, and fun. And while the last boss was severely underwhelming, the ending more than made up for it. 

I was saying this might be my favorite Zelda ever, but after finishing it, I definitely retract that statement. Still in my top 5 though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I can agree with some of his points. The game felt restrictive, with little to no exploration. I figured I'd be fine with it at first, and I was. But I got a bit bored with it at times. The only reason I even played Hero Mode is because my sister played through some of it herself lol. I'm 50/50 on the controls. They overdid it a bit with implementing motion controls into every single aspect of the game. I mainly hated flying and swimming among a few others, but the rest was gravy. The story and the game's pacing is great though. Definitely up there with OoT in that department. I also like how the items don't become useless after you finish the temples you get them in. This made the dungeons' puzzles more creative, and fun. And while the last boss was severely underwhelming, the ending more than made up for it.
> 
> I was saying this might be my favorite Zelda ever, but after finishing it, I definitely retract that statement. Still in my top 5 though.


 Yeah I did like the pacing, also this is my favorite Link in the series, like How Nintendo portrays* him. my issue with the game, they were some wasted of time backtracking "Water Dragon". I didn't find this game easy or hard, just in the mark"average" not a bad thing imo... The whole ending segment was really good, the whole sequence, gave me some feeling of urgency... I am still in the hangover effect of finishing the game.  I have this game in my top 3 Zelda games but I dunno what spot, hard to place.

*did I used the correct word there?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

* should be portrays or depicts.

And how could you like this Link the best? he's not Left handed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> * should be portrays or depicts.
> 
> And how could you like this Link the best? he's not Left handed.


 Thanks, I am going to edit that and I like this Link, because how serious he was in his quest and how he showed it. Man the way he looked at Demise=epic


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> * should be portrays or depicts.
> 
> And how could you like this Link the best? he's not Left handed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Master of the entire Triforce.
Consistently banged a goddess.
Forged the Master Sword.
First king of Hyrule.
Killed the Zelda equivalent of Satan by crashing a fucking island into it.

Other Links are you even trying?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 29, 2011)

They are just trying to be the best. The most badass Link was right handed. Their problem? Left handed


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 29, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing more needs be said. 

He gets to bang the _best_ Zelda, who also happens to be the Goddess reincarnate. 


That and no skin tight pants. Probably why this Link can actually sprint.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

No true Scotsman Link is right handed.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 29, 2011)

Then why is the most successful and chronologically original Link right handed?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Retcon, that's why.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish there was an option to be left-handed with recent Zelda games.

Believe me, I'd learn to use the Wii remote in the other hand.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2011)

I really find funny the connections between ZSS and LoZ..


----------



## Vice (Dec 30, 2011)

The controls make this game so hard. Lizalfos are kicking my ass.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 30, 2011)

Vice said:


> The controls make this game so hard. Lizalfos are kicking my ass.



My first death came when fighting the two Lizalfos in the Earth Temple.


----------



## Vice (Dec 30, 2011)

The Earth Temple was just all kinds of frustrating period.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

The Lizards aren't too hard. just swing once> pause> go for the open spot when it taunts you>Unleash.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Staying on topic...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

I beat this game yesterday, I died twice through the whole game (fucking pirate man). 

Here's where it fits in my zelda games.

OoT>Windwaker>ALttP>Skyward Sword>Majoras Mask>Four Swords>Twilight Princess>Oracle of Season/Ages.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually died more in this game than I did in Ocarina of Time. It was harder than OOT too as far as puzzles go. 

I didn't even realize this until I beat OOT again after forgetting all of the puzzles. TP was even easier than OOT. I guess this makes Skyward Sword the hardest 3D Zelda game after all


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

How was SS hard? Most the enemies chose to defend rather than attack, and the shield being breakable was basically counter-acted by the fact that the shield was pointless 99% of the time anyways.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 1, 2012)

It wasn't. I got around 3 game overs though, and that's the most I ever got in a 3D Zelda game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, you confused me with the word "hard".


----------



## Awesome (Jan 1, 2012)

What else would I say? It's the least easy Zelda game? 

It sounds a bit weird. It wasn't hard, but it was the hardest 3D Zelda game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lizalfos are easy.  Smack them once to make them guard, then spam diagonal slashes from an upper corner of their unarmed arm to the opposite corner, then back-flip a bunch to avoid their retaliation.  Do that until they die.

The regular monsters I had trouble with were the Staldras because my reflexes are terrible (I had trouble with several bosses for the same reason) but I figured out that if you cut off one head, the moment they finish regenerating, they form up for a horizontal strike.  So I slice off at least one head, wait for them to regenerate, and then use a spin attack.



Gnome said:


> How was SS hard? Most the enemies chose to defend rather than attack, and the shield being breakable was basically counter-acted by the fact that *the shield was pointless 99% of the time anyways.*



The shield bash is the most broken thing in the game. It's like Perfect Guard in the PS2 Castlevanias. You didn't 'need' it most of the time but if you learned the timing you're pretty much invincible. 

Anyway, I also think that it's the most difficult of the 3d Zeldas... though that isn't saying much.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 1, 2012)

Shield bash is a staple move imo. I used it whenever I could. I just love the bell-like sounds we hear whenever we timed the enemies' hits right. Music to my ears. 


I agree with this being one of the easier 3D zeldas. Everything was easy, down to the Final Boss, who was a joke. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Although he does get a teeny bit harder if you try fighting him without using the Lightning Skyward Strike. ;D



I was also hoping enemies would 'behave' differently on hard mode, but all they did was deal 2x damage. Everything else is exactly the same as regular mode as well.  :|


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

I only shield bashed ranged enemies, otherwise I forgot the thing even existed or I didn't need it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone from one of the forum I go to, made a great post about Zelda time line Oot to Alttp situation with the Failure time line. He made some great points and I felt like sharing such.

GT User zgamer007

*Spoiler*: __ 



My issues with the released Zelda timeline aren't that a parallel universe can't be created as a result of Link failing in Ocarina of Time, because I agree that the scenario would create another split. Instead, my issues stem from the contradictions created by setting A Link to the Past after Ocarina of Time with only this reasoning behind it with no other elaboration because unless it's further elaborated, then there are several unexplained contradictions between the circumstances in the Hyrule in OoT/post-OoT and the Hyrule in ALttP:

1. In the backstory of A Link to the Past, it's said that knowledge of the Golden Land's entrance, where the Triforce resided, had been lost over the centuries &amp; it was Ganondorf who rediscovered its location &amp; entered:



In Ocarina of Time, the entrance to the Golden Land (known as the Sacred Realm in that game) was widely known even by townfolk to be the Temple of Time &amp; knowledge of it wasn't lost as said in A Link to the Past's backstory:



And it was Link who was the first in that game to enter the Sacred Realm, with Ganondorf right behind him.

2. As told in A Link to the Past, while inside the Golden Land, Ganondorf acquired the full Triforce, turned into his Ganon form, and took over the Golden Land &amp; corrupted it to become the Dark World. He created vast armies of monsters. He then turned his attention to conquering Hyrule &amp; sought to leave the Dark World but was unable to find an exit.

In Ocarina of Time, Ganondorf instead entered the Sacred Realm as child Link was sealed by the Master Sword. He touched the Triforce, causing it to split &amp; unlike the Ganon in ALttP he not only left the Sacred Realm, but left it only with the Triforce of Power. Nothing in OoT ever hinted that Ganondorf transformed into his Ganon form when he entered the Sacred Realm or touched the Triforce. Instead his transformation in OoT happened in Hyrule.

3. From the dialogue of one of the rescued maidens, it's clear in the original version of the Imprisoning War as told in _ALttP_, Ganon never found out how to leave the Dark World before the seal was created (refer to the first image &amp; the one below, which comes right after it):



Anyone who's played _Ocarina of Time_ knows that nothing like this happened in that game and that Ganondorf not only left the Sacred Realm but went on to take over Hyrule as seen by the presence of Ganon's Castle &amp; the invasion of the various temples by Ganondorf's monsters.

4. Ganon's monsters did however find their way out of the Dark World &amp; one day evil power began flowing out into Hyrule. The King ordered the Dark World to be sealed to prevent further monsters &amp; Ganon himself from entering Hyrule &amp; the 7 Wise Men got together to form their seal as the Knights of Hyrule defended them from the attack of Ganon's monsters. The fact that the backstory states evil power began to flow from the Dark World and then states that evil monsters attacked the Knights of Hyrule as they defended the 7 Wise Men during the creation of their seal implies that the evil power that flowed out of the Dark World into Hyrule was in the form of Ganon's monsters that the Knights of Hyrule fought:



5. In ALttP's backstory, Ganon's monsters, who as I said above did make it out of the Dark World, were the ones who attacked the Knights of Hyrule as they protected the 7 Wise Men while they created their seal. This itself is the story of the Imprisoning War as told in ALttP. The OoT version of the Imprisoning War is vastly different. In OoT, the Knights of Hyrule were absent and it was instead Link who was fighting Ganon himself rather than Ganon's monsters during the Imprisoning of Ganon/Ganondorf.



6. In ALttP's backstory, the ones who sealed Ganon were 7 Wise Men, who were all Hylian males:





The 7 Wise Men's descendents, the 7 Maidens who Link rescues in ALttP, were also all Hylian:



In OoT, the ones who sealed Ganon were instead 7 Sages who were of mixed species (Kokiri, Zora, Goron, Sheikah, Gerudo, Hylian, etc) and most of them were female:



7.

a) Finally, if Link in Ocarina of Time failed to defeat Ganon, which is Nintendo's reason for the new 3rd timeline branch, that could mean that Ganon had to have been sealed by the Ocarina of Time sages (which is a contradiction in itself when compared to ALttP). If this indeed did happen, then the only way that Ganon would have acquired the full Triforce before being banished is if he not only killed Link but also killed Zelda &amp; took the Triforce of Courage and the Triforce of Wisdom before he was sealed. Otherwise, if the sealing came years later, another Link of the future would have to beat him to return the full Triforce to the Golden Land so that after a future resurrection, Ganondorf's conquest for the Triforce and his subsequent sealing could happen as told in ALttP. This is an option for Nintendo, but it's messy since 2 games would be needed to first dethrone Ganon and next get Ganon sealed up as it happened in ALttP (where he was sealed after obtaining the entire Triforce in the Golden Land). This creates a messy &amp; redundant situation since ALttP would mark the 2nd time the Golden Land gets restored after being turned into the Dark World/Evil Realm.

b) Going back to the scenario where Ganondorf gets sealed after killing Hero of Time Link &amp; acquiring the full Triforce--even though Ganon killing Zelda after having killed Link and taking their respective Triforces would make sense as his next likely action, this would create more problems. It would leave the only sages to seal him the ones featured in Ocarina of Time, which makes no sense because their races &amp; most of their genders don't correspond to the 7 Wise Men of A Link to the Past. But worse than this, if Ganon killed Zelda to take her Triforce, that would mean that the 7th sage who was mandatory to seal Ganon would be dead, creating a paradox of how Ganon was sealed if there were only 6 sages instead of the mandatory 7.

c) And if Ganondorf/Ganon was still somehow sealed despite all of this, then it means the Imprisoning War took place after Ganon entered the Golden Land/Dark World, took the Triforce &amp; used it to conquer Hyrule, which is a huge contradiction from what we learned in A Link to the Past, which stated the king ordered the creation of the seal after evil power began flowing from the Golden Land while Ganon was still stuck inside &amp; before Ganon could escape to conquer Hyrule.

What this means is that the Ocarina of Time version of the Imprisoning War was a reactive measure taken by Link &amp; the Sages regarding stopping Ganon since he had already taken over Hyrule while in A Link to the Past the Imprisoning War was a proactive measure taken by the Knights of Hyrule &amp; the 7 Wise Men regarding stopping Ganon since he was stuck in the Dark World &amp; had not yet taken over Hyrule. Furthermore, in Ocarina of Time, the king, who was killed once Ganon took over, was long dead for 7 years &amp; not around to order any sealing of Ganon by the time it happened in the future/adult era.

The bottom line is that unless Nintendo thinks the backstory of A Link to the Past is trivial, then placing it after Ocarina of Time with the justification they gave &amp; no other elaboration is nonsensical. Even if they give us more details in the future, which I hope they do, it still begs me ask why release a timeline now with such a blatant hole in the plots between OoT &amp; ALttP without bridging it first?

As for me, I created a long storyline that does bridge the gap &amp; answers many questions that I'll be releasing in my next blog, but that's just me. I want an official game(s) or storyline of sorts released by Nintendo to do that. Unless that's done, putting ALttP in this timeline was pointless since official timelines should be faithful to the elements/stories of the games within them, not retcon them. I love the structure of that new 3rd branch that includes all the classic 2D games because the order of the games makes sense, but the reasoning behind it so far is very incomplete &amp; leaves unresolved differences.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 3, 2012)

I find the idea of legitimizing a ''what if?'' timeline to be demeaning to the entire series in the first place.

At that point, why have a timeline at all? You can ''what if?''-twist OoT so much you could fit every single game right after it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Someone from one of the forum I go to, made a great post about Zelda time line Oot to Alttp situation with the Failure time line. He made some great points and I felt like sharing such.
> 
> GT User zgamer007
> 
> ...



Mind telling me the name of the forums? Is that timeline thread of theirs active? I'd like to read more on other people's opinions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> I find the idea of legitimizing a ''what if?'' timeline to be demeaning to the entire series in the first place.
> 
> At that point, why have a timeline at all? You can ''what if?''-twist OoT so much you could fit every single game right after it.


there is no such thing as what if in this time line. it is a parallel world



Rhythmic- said:


> Mind telling me the name of the forums? Is that timeline thread of theirs active? I'd like to read more on other people's opinions.


 GT= Gametrailers..and yes we are having a heat it debate about the time line over there specially because some people are calling failure time line what if which is not the case.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 3, 2012)

It is based on a what-if scenario because Link never fails in OoT. Events following that failure are therefore by definition based on a what-if scenario.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> It is based on a what-if scenario because Link never fails in OoT. Events following that failure are therefore by definition based on a what-if scenario.


 no, is not. It is in a parallel world where Link was defeated by Ganon, not a what if scenario. People are confusing what is what if and what is a parallel world/universe. They are different. You can't call one time line what if because if you do anything after Oot is a what if scenario and never happen..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Confirmed the Hero's Shade is the Hero of Time. on the last page on TP's part of the timeline:

時の勇者子孫リンク
Link, the descendant of the Hero of Time

リンクが初めてトワイライトに足を踏み入れた際、手の甲に勇気のトライフォースの紋章が輝いて 獣の姿になり 、人間に戻った際には勇者が着ていたという縁衣をまとっていた。リンクは、先祖である時の勇者 の亡霊から奥 義を教わる。彼は子ども時代に戻って以降、勇者として名残せかったことを無念に感じていた。そ れゆえリンク に「息子よ」と語りかけ、勇気の証と奥義継いだのだ。

When Link first set foot in the Twilight, the crest of the Triforce of Courage shined on the back of his hand; when he returned to human-form he wore clothes the hero wore. Link is taught mysteries from the ghost of the hero of time. Since he returned to his childhood, he'd felt regret that he would leave his name as hero. Therefore, the "son" of Link speaks proof of the courage he inheirited mysteriously.

For anyone who didn't know...


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no, is not. It is in a parallel world where Link was defeated by Ganon, not a what if scenario. People are confusing what is what if and what is a parallel world/universe. They are different. You can't call one time line what if because if you do anything after Oot is a what if scenario and never happen..



So you're saying that that it takes place in a parallel world where we explore *what* would happen *if* Link got defeated by Ganon instead of defeating him?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> So you're saying that that it takes place in a parallel world where we explore *what* would happen *if* Link got defeated by Ganon instead of defeating him?





it is a special case. It is a parallel world created it inside Oot in the future which got Split in two by one event. Failure/Success. Time flowing in two direction... like I said before if we call that "what if" I can easily say that Child/Adult time lines are also "what if" , so everything after Oot is a "what if" Scenario or non canon? what if Link won? what if Link lost? It is a scenario Nintendo didn't showed us but that actually happened... People have to understand that Nintendo split time lines inside Oot not after. The battle vs Ganon is the trigger event...then Child/Adult is after the result of the Success of Link... another split.... is not that hard to keep track...

One clear example of a "what if" scenario that you can find is in the Show Friends "The One that could have been" "The Friends all picture what their lives would have been like had they chosen different paths" A fiction what if scenario that never happened. Classic Time line is real and what if scenarios are not.... One more thing I want to add, this is why I didn't want people to label any of the split as "what if" because you can easily discard one of them as non canon which is a mistake...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

The idea of parallel universes are what if scenarios, especially when you consider the players point of view and don't actually get to see Link defeated by Ganon, instead we are left with an assumption.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The idea of parallel universes are what if scenarios, especially when you consider the players point of view and don't actually get to see Link defeated by Ganon, instead we are left with an assumption.


 But now we know the facts, Hero of Time lost to Ganon and Link Died period. Not what if question in such claim. It did happen in alternate Time line. Link failed.. time keep flowing...

what if senarios would not lead to new games simple as that. would you play a zelda game to fail at the end? probably you would tho lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

It's still a what if. It's just that Nintendo decided to a establish a line of games around the question.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's still a what if. It's just that Nintendo decided to a establish a line of games around the question.


 well that is the wrong way to look at it because is not a what if scenario. How come Child/Adult time lines both get a past then? think about it? like I said before I can label those as what if with the logic on the table.I can easily discard any of those time lines and proclaim they are invalid, like people are doing with the Failure one, all of them are equally. We didn't see the scenario but indeed happened, is a fact..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

The result of Ganon winning in OoT is at a complete contradiction with Link winning in OoT. In the scenario of Link winning, Link losing is a what if scenario. In the Scenario where Ganon wins, Link winning becomes a what if scenario. The only reason it wouldn't be a what if scenario is through an omniscient viewpoint.

Your argument comes down to this.
Because of fiat by Nintendo, we get a timeline based off of Link losing.

And I'll give you that.


But lets say you gave an average zelda player no insight to the timeline released by Nintendo, and judged the timeline solely by the games themselves (which in the end is what matters because zelda is purely a game medium), would such a person understand the OoT ending with multiple universes?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The result of Ganon winning in OoT is at a complete contradiction with Link winning in OoT. In the scenario of Link winning, Link losing is a what if scenario. In the Scenario where Ganon wins, Link winning becomes a what if scenario. The only reason it wouldn't be a what if scenario is through an omniscient viewpoint.
> 
> 
> *But lets say you gave an average zelda player no insight to the timeline released by Nintendo, and judged the timeline solely by the games themselves (which in the end is what matters because zelda is purely a game medium), would such a person understand the OoT ending with multiple universes?*


 Is not a fictional scenario Gnome.. Failure time line happened...Nintendo is not asking us "what if Link Failed" no, Link Failed is out there. This is not a difficult concept which why bugged me at first because Nintendo can easily use it at anytime.

Edit: Good point why I do blame them because this is a mess, they should elaborate about it...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

Read the second part.

Which also brings up another fact, simply because a timeline has to be released separately, otherwise it would make no sense, shows how incohesive the story is. Link failing getting a timeline is a complete ex post facto retcon. 

It also makes me think lowly of the timeline as a whole, because what it really comes down is Nintendo's self indulgent wankery of the highest degree, allowing them to release the same thing repeatedly. Sorry but I think it would have just been better for Nintendo to say "you kill Ganon and shit" because at least it would have been honest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Read the second part.
> 
> Which also brings up another fact, simply because a timeline has to be released separately, otherwise it would make no sense, shows how incohesive the story is. Link failing getting a timeline is a complete ex post facto retcon.
> 
> It also makes me think lowly of the timeline as a whole, because what it really comes down is Nintendo's self indulgent wankery of the highest degree, allowing them to release the same thing repeatedly. Sorry but I think it would have just been better for Nintendo to say "you kill Ganon and shit" because at least it would have been honest.


 The whole thing is a headache. Did you read the thing I posted about Alttp and Oot? the plot holes on those two are insane...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I don't even bother with it. I just pop the game in and have fun, it pisses me off less.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah, I don't even bother with it. I just pop the game in and have fun, it pisses me off less.


 alright, fair enough lol


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd love to play a sequel to Majora's Mask that explains how he got to that point, what with the armor and missing eye and such.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 3, 2012)

Just noticed there in OOT 3DS Rauru calls Ganon the "Evil Incarnate of Darkness" just before sealing him. Obviously this makes sense after seeing the end of this game, but did Rauru call Ganon this in the n64 game?


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Timelines don't naturally split, unless you're going for an ''infinite realities'' kind of thing.
Aside from this book there is nothing to suggest this is the case in the Zelda universe.

Time is actually pretty straightforward in all the Zelda games. A > B > C. Sometimes you travel from C to A, but the order of things stays the same. The only time something different happens is in OoT, when Zelda actively uses her powers to alter the timeline.

The adult/child timelines are not what-if timelines because the events leading up to them actually happen and are not mutually exclusive, one can't actually work without the other.

''Link fails'' is different, it has no actual origin in the game itself. It can't actually happen because it does not allow the other two timelines to happen, and we know they happen because we actually see that story in OoT. Therefore, the ''Link fails'' timeline and everything that follows it is one giant hypothetical scenario.

The only way for it to actually happen is to retcon either the timetravel in Ocarina of Time (to have the Skull Kid teach windmill guy the song of storms or whatever) so going back actually transports you into another timeline, or the final Ganon fight would have to be retconned in some stupid way (like having the sages clone Ganon and having them send one into another timeline where Link doesn't exist).

The reason it's bad to shove any games at all into a hypothetical is because you can pretty much do whatever the hell you want after that.

Need a technologically advanced Zelda? We'll place it right after OoT, in the new ''Link discovers cold fusion'' timeline.

Want to link the Mario universe to the Zelda universe? We'll put it right after OoT in the new ''Link finds a wizard that turns the Zelda universe into the Mario universe'' timeline.

These two and any other possible new timeline would be just as legit as the ''Link fails'' timeline, making the entire idea of the timeline futile.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 3, 2012)

The split is merely the use of where one you turned left in another universe that same you turned right. Where Link failed the other won, basically the theory of parallel universes.

So the skull knight in TP was Link? Awesome, how the fuck did that happen and TP Link is quite literally his son then? Cool.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm guessing we'll get another game between OoT and ALttP that explains the plothole about the seven knights. For all we know the legend of Link and the seven Sages in the universe got muddied a bit during the time between the games, hence the difference in the stories.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Wizard (Jan 6, 2012)

Theres an effin glitch in ancient cistern. Its in the dungeon part and getting the boss key. theres those two spinning things that you can climb and I fell down and then link appears in the air below the spinning things and he kept getting up and falling down. was not happy. had to do the whole dungeon again but then again its better than the game breaking glitch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 8, 2012)

*The Legend of Zelda official timeline in video form, as explained in Hyrule Historia*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKSTfl9l1J4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgsuNNpwYvw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRxqKrj9BHs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLkP7LOVfxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2012)

If you want the whole Hyrule Historia, it's here in PDF form:


I really like some of the concept sketches for Fi and Ghirahim.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]01v1tcbniSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2012)

@Gaawa-chan

File not found!


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jan 13, 2012)

I just finished playing the game and i must say this is the best Legend of Zelda game i have played


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> @Gaawa-chan
> 
> File not found!



Okay.  I'll try and split the file up and upload it.  I'm not very tech-savvy so... this may take a while, especially because the file is pretty big.
Also, I found a somewhat translated table of contents and was able to figure out some of what my file is missing.  I only have the first 138 pages.  The SS manga as well as the Link art progression pages are missing, along with some other things I couldn't ID.

Edit: Fuuuuuuu... I cannot get this to work.  Fucking Adobe... I am not going to shell out 300 bucks just to DELETE OR MOVE PAGES.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Gundam Meister said:


> I just finished playing the game and i must say this is the best Legend of Zelda game i have played



Which ones have you played? Windwaker>All


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been playing Phantom Hourglass. I got both it and Spirit Tracks for Christmas since I'd never owned a DS to be able to play them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I've been playing Phantom Hourglass. I got both it and Spirit Tracks for Christmas since I'd never owned a DS to be able to play them.


 I am going to play all the Failure time line games a soon I have some free time.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to play all the Failure time line games a soon I have some free time.



Failure time-line is my favorite branch, though I also really enjoyed MM and TP.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't been able to continue for a while cause I just didn't have time. Well, I'm by the second trial, heading to the Desert part of it but before that, I did the side quest for "Fun Fun Island". Took about 8 - 10 times before I landed that 50 rupee space, getting the 5 rings is no problem, got the secret prize though and the big ol' bag of winnings. 

Went and did the bamboo cutting as well, my record so far is 32 cuts, with the first flame upgrade.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

_Skyward Sword Review​_​​
Yeah, just beat this game a little while ago... and honestly its hard to give a clear opinion of what I thought of it. I mean,* I will say right off the bat that it is a great game and one of the best times you will ever have with a Wii (take that little bit of praise for whatever its worth).* But then again Zelda games are just about always great *shrugs* so I only feel satisfied if I judge it on the basis of how it compares to the other games in its phenomenal series. So, here goes... 

The most apparent thing is Skyward Sword is a gorgeous game and easily the best-looking Zelda game ever, not so much for realistic animation and detail (remember, Wii) but because of art style. Vibrant colors are all over the place and every new dungeon you crawl through, ever intricate piece of architecture you pass by, every new character you meet is an absolute feast for the eyes. Only game that surpasses the visuals on this console is the Super Mario Galaxy series... and while I say the animation isn't the prize piece of SS's graphic department, it is still pretty incredible in its own right. You'll want to stop and visit people throughout the world just to see them move. The first trip to Skyloft's Bazaar with the spinning lights and pestering salesmen says it all.

The character's are far more than just funky movements in this game though. On the contrary the characters, presentation and plot are the absolute highlights of Skyward Sword. T*his time our adventure with Link takes us into the heavenly city of Skyloft and gives us the strongest Link-Zelda relationship in the series yet.* Without spoiling anything it can just be said that SS manages to get you very invested in the characters and plot, so much so that I can say it has a chance of getting you emotional. As always with this series, the strength isn't in the story (still very basic) as much as in the story-telling. Brilliant pacing and direction pull you into this game with just as much force as any overly-complex JRPG tale.

The actual gameplay though.... is sort of a mixed bag for me. The controls with the Wiimote are perfect and more then makes up for Twilight Princess BUT recalibrating the controls really pulled me out of the game more then once. Swordplay against certain enemies in this game are just too much of a good time for words BUT actual challenges in this game are far and few between. Dungeon crawling is fun and the puzzles are interesting BUT some of the backtracking missions in this game were just lazy... and that's really my biggest gripe with the whole thing.* Skyward Sword has a lot of good ideas in the gameplay department but aren't always utilized to their full potential. Like the trials in the cool Silent Realm missions for instance. Each trial supposed to separately test your wisdom, power and courage before moving on in the game.... but each trial is the SAME THING. How does running away from ghosts while collecting beads test my power at all?*

The game also tries to have something of a upgrading system for the first time... but its success is debatable.* Nintendo needs to understand that upgrade systems and customization are best when the game is challenging enough to need them.* SS never is so upgrading is largely pointless apart from doing it just for the sake of doing it. Sidequests often comes off as busy work (a lot of "fetch" missions) but a lot of them are pretty fun... generally the ones involving the wacky citizens of Skyloft. 

_Bottom Line:_ tl'dr? I can talk forever about all the little things in this game that left me in open-mouth awe (Fi dancing) and the little things that made me want to vomit (the goddess statues goofy singing). There isn't enough that can be said, that is the power of a Zelda game. *But to end this quickly I'll say that Skyward Sword is ultimately a step in the right direction. I am not ready to call it a masterpiece on the lines of OoT or MM but it is a vast improvement over TP and a game fully able to stand with other installments as a completely unique experience.* Upgrading, stamina gauges and the alike were all welcome additions and here's hoping that Nintendo better implements them in the next adventure with Link. 

8.8/10


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2012)

PDF first 138 pages of the Hyrule Historia thingie may be found here:


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 6, 2012)

Gundam Meister said:


> I just finished playing the game and i must say this is the best Legend of Zelda game i have played



So far, I'm REALLY liking this game, but, I donno if I would go that far..

Did you play Link to the Past?

I might be old and nostalgic, but, VERY few games (not just Zeldas, but, games, period) compare to that. IMO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> _Skyward Sword Review​_​​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 Nice review, the game still in my mind the third best Zelda of the series. Right behind Oot and ATTP. It is a Zelda game hard to place because it is really unique and SS has the best Link of the series or probably the second best.. "Legendary Hero"


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2012)

Hiyama Link will always be my favorite.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2012)

I still need to finish this game...


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nice review, the game still in my mind the third best Zelda of the series. Right behind Oot and ATTP. It is a Zelda game hard to place because it is really unique and SS has the best Link of the series or probably the second best.. "Legendary Hero"



He's definitely the best Link in the Zelda games I've played.... mainly because he shows emotions beyond dull surprise and the determined nod.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

He's the worst Link. Right handedness


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> He's the worst Link. Right handedness


 you are not letting that one go ah? lol


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Why should I? its the worst.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why should I? its the worst.



It does get him the gurl, tho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VKIcXKzqIE[/YOUTUBE]

Nintendo released a new trailer...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 23, 2012)

Scizor said:


> It does get him the gurl, tho



AoL Link got Zelda.  Can't have anything to do with handedness.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Scizor said:


> It does get him the gurl, tho



SS Zelda is a bitch though, so who cares about her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> SS Zelda is a bitch though, so who cares about her.


 Damn lol.... why?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

She pushes you off a statue, and off the fucking island in the sky. Total bitch.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2012)

On the other hand, she totally puts out.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2012)

i gave this game a second chance. its pretty good. i really like the earth temple compared to the sky temple/water.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> She pushes you off a statue, and off the fucking island in the sky. Total bitch.


 you didn't find that funny?


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> He's the worst Link. Right handedness



Lefties are jerkwads and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). True Story.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Lefties are jerkwads and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). True Story.



That right?  Hmm... *looks at hand*


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Learn to be ambidextrous.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 25, 2012)

All joking aside, my grandfather on my mother's side and my father are both left-handed.  Both of them were subjected to the stereotypical Catholic nun teacher who beat their left hands/arms with whatever they had on hand when caught doing any task with them- usually writing.
I do not feel particularly inclined to train up my right hand.


----------



## Palpatine (May 6, 2012)

Finally found this thread. I finished SS a few weeks ago. Overall, I'd say one of the best Zelda games I've played. The '_assembling the song_' part was a little drawn out. But it still managed to remain pretty fun. It was miles better than having to pay motherfucking Tinkle a ridiculous amount of rupees in WW to finish the main quest. Still, I guess I'd consider that the lowest point of the game if I had to. 

The last dungeon was great and the ending was awesome. I don't remember being that pumped for a final boss since Ganon in OoT. I'm currently playing hero mode, which is surprisingly challenging at parts.


----------



## Devil Child (May 6, 2012)

So yeah, I beat Skyward Sword yesterday and now I'm trying to to give my opinion of that game.

First of all, I read in many forums that SS is like the best Zelda after OoT and beats Twilight Princess by a huuge margin. Lucky me, I beat TP just two weeks before starting SS so my memories are still fresh about that game. Overall, I say that SS is a good game but by no means THE best of all. Majoras Mask is still my #1, followed by TP and WW (yes, no OoT). 

The *graphics* of that game are really beautiful. Not a fan of Links overall appearance (dem lips) but the environment is top-notch. I still prefer TPs graphics because.... I like it more. I think its obvious that SS is miles ahead graphic-wise but imo the darker atmosphere in TP and the choice of colours definitely set the mood and fit the plot perfectly. 

The *gameplay*is the best out of all Zelda games. Nice usage of the items (unlike TP).

The *story/plot* is mediocre. Girl kidnapped, search for her, she is now in the past, go find ways to get there too, now you realize that your girl is a reincarnation of sth. and has to do sth. to banish evil, ofcourse you have to help her, yey mission accomplished but wait the antagonist of that game finds a way to kidnap your girl again and is trying to revive evil with her help, go fight him and now happy end. I found TPs to be more interesting, though it was generic aswell. I think it has to with the story-telling of both games.

TP, for me, did a better job to tell its story. Especially after you beat the first three temples (like in every other Zelda game i played excluding MM) there is always a certain turning point. At that time you face the major antagonist Zant and he hints at a connection between him and Midna, your companion. After that encounter she is half-dead and you have to search for Zelda and then for the mirror which is a direct gate between the real world and the twilight world. In SS, after you beat the first 3 temple, you get an awesome but short fight scene between Ghirahim and Impa/Link and then Zelda disappears in the gate. Thats it. Nothing special. and you get a harp. 

Srsly, I didnt care for Zelda AT ALL until she revealed that she is the Goddess Hylia but that is almost at the end of the game! You already beat 6 dungeons which are all at the same 3 places. I didnt even had motivation to search for her because in the beginning, it was just the typical girl-boy relationship so it was nothing special to me. But i did care for Impa somehow. When she disappeared, I was a bit sad. But yeah, the story itself was good but the story-telling was reeeally bad in my eyes.

Yeah, I think you all already noticed that I compare that game to TP a lot. It is much easier for me to comment a game if i have sth. to compare it to. 

Now the *characters*. SS does a better job to include NPC into the story. Groose was constantly there like Impa while in TP the kids and especially Ilia lost their importance after 2/3 of the game. The Link-Zelda relationship is cheesy, but in Zelda game its is revolutionary and I liked it. But, who would have thought, I prefer TPs Link and Zelda over SS's ones. TP's Link is more the heroic and courageous hero in my eyes although he was just a farmer in the beginning. I think it has to do with his relationship to the kids. They admired him for his strength and courage and that picture of Link certainly transferred somehow to me. SS's at the beginning was a sleepyhead (though it was just one scene, It was the first impression I had from him). He was mocked by Groose and was at school. TP's Link was an independent farmer who had his own home whereas SS Link was living in a youth hostel-like place. Somehow, TPs Link was in my eyes a lot more mature than SS's Link. But the progression of a mere pupil to a hero is definitely noteworthy.

Now Zelda. As I said, I prefer TPs Zelda. Of course she had less screen time and therefore not much showing of her character but thats the point why I prefer TP Zelda. She was mysterious at the beginning, was ready to fight Zant but ultimately has to surrender. She showed skills in magic, expected from the Triforce of Wisdom wielder. And the most important point: she was no damsel in distress. She fought. The only reason she got caught by Ganondorf was the fact that she transferred her power to Midna, abandoning her presence of light and being a part of the twilight dimension (well thats my theory of her disappearing). 

SS Zelda was weak. Like really weak. She sang, she slept, she got kidnapped, she screamed. But she didnt knew she was the Goddess Hylia. She was basically a normal girl with no special power whatsoever. But thats the normal Zelda to me. Magic, strong will, Wisdom. SS is set before OoT so you can make the argument that she doesnt have to follow the basic Zelda traits as she was never part of the Hryule family (i think she started it at the end of the game). But I still prefer TP Zelda more lol.  

Groose >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kids/Ilia. I cared for Ilia at the beginning when you first hear that she lost her memory but after the City in the Sky, she became irrelevant. Groose had development. He helped you beating Demise. He showed no fear when the real Demise threw Zelda in the air. He was likeable or more like, he became likeable. 

Impa and....... Telma? lol I cant compare her with a character from TP but even then Impa >>>>>>>>> insert name.

Midna>>>>>>>x1282540 Fi definitely. Midna had a character and development. I liked her interactions with Link at the beginning and the rest of the game and she didnt annoy like Fi. "Master, your batteries are low. Master, your health is low. Master, there is a possibility of 85% that you will punch me in the face". That last scene with her COULD HAVE been touching but with that non-existent character... no. The ending scene with the real Midna was touching because she had a character and you know her. 

*Dungeons.* SS's dungeons were well done. The atmosphere, especially Ancient Cistern was just overwhelming. They were short, but I think that the 3 main areas, forest,volcano,desert were kind of a dungeon aswell. The bosses except Ghirahim 2.0 were all good. The last bost fight however... was not that spectacular. When Demise had that thunder sword, I ALWAYS tried to shield-block his attacks and hit him with one swordmove and then I saw a  video on YT where you can absorb the thunder yourself and i was like: WHAAT?! that easy fight could have been even easier?! But the design was reaaally cool. He reminded me of Akuma from Street Fighter.

Hmmm... Well, i cant find any aspects so thats it i guess lol. I really enjoyed SS despite my criticism. I would give the game a 8/10.


----------



## Jambalaya (May 6, 2012)

Groose, nuff said.


----------



## Palpatine (May 6, 2012)

Jambalaya said:


> Groose, nuff said.



Somebody say Groose...?

[YOUTUBE]vZGm1_b8oY0[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, he was one of the best parts of the game.


----------

